# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Të dhënat fosile hedhin poshtë evolucionin

## monarku

Përse teoria e evolucionit?


Shumë njerëz që kanë dëgjuar të flitet për teorinë e evolucionit, mendojnë se ajo ka të bëjë vetëm me fushën e biologjisë dhe se nuk ka lidhje me jetën e tyre të përditshme. Po sa i saktë është ky mendim? Me pak durim çdonjëri mund të kuptojë se një mendim i tillë është krejt i gabuar, sepse shumë më tepër se një koncept biologjik, teoria e evolucionit përbën themelin e një filozofie të pabazuar në realitet që ka pushtuar mendjet e një numri shumë të madh njerëzish. 

Kjo filozofi është "materializmi", e +-cila përmban një numër pikëpamjesh ireale për arsyen dhe mënyrën se si njeriu erdhi në ekzistencë. Materializmi predikon se nuk ekziston asgjë tjetër veç materies dhe se kjo materie është esenca e çdo gjëje, qoftë kjo organike apo inorganike. Nisur nga kjo, ai mohon ekzistencën e Krijuesit, Allahut të Madhëruar. Duke e reduktuar çdo gjë në nivelin e materies, nocioni i mosekzistencës së asgjëje përveç materies e transformon njeriun në një krijesë që i kushton vëmendje vetëm asaj dhe e largon atë nga vlerat morale të çdo lloji. Kjo është pika e fillimit të shkatërrimit për individin.

 Karl Marksi ka bërë të qartë se teoria e Darvinit përbën një mbështetje të fuqishme për materializmin dhe, rrjedhimisht, për komunizmin. Ai gjithashtu kishte simpati për Darvinin, kjo gjë duket në faktin që ai ia dedikoi Darvinit librin e tij Das Kapital (Kapitali), i cili konsiderohet si vepra e tij më e njohur. Në botimin gjermanisht të librit, Marksi shkruante: Nga një admirues i devotshëm i Darvinit. 

Dëmet e materializmit nuk janë të kufizuara vetëm në nivelin e individit. Materializmi gjithashtu kërkon të anullojë vlerat bazë mbi të cilat qëndrojnë shteti dhe shoqëria e të krijojë një shoqëri pa shpirt, të pandje- shme që tregon kujdes vetëm për materien. Për shkak se anëtarët e kësaj shoqërie kurrë nuk mund të kenë mendime idealiste si patriotizmi, dashuria për njerëzit, drejtësia, besnikëria, ndershmëria, sakrifica, nderi, morali i mirë etj., rendi social i vendosur nga këta individë është i destinuar të rrënohet shumë shpejt. Për këto arsye materializmi është një nga kërcënimet më të mëdha për vlerat bazë të rendit politik dhe social të një kombi. 

Një tjetër anë negative e materializmit është struktura e tij e përbërë prej ideologjive divergjente dhe anarkiste që synojnë përjetësinë e shtetit dhe popullit. Komunizmi, më i spikaturi ndërmjet këtyre ideologjive, është rezultat politik natyral i filozofisë materialiste.

Teoria e evolucionit përbën të ashtuquajturat baza shkencore të materializmit mbi të cilat varet ideologjia komuniste. Duke marrë teorinë e evolucionit si pikë referimi, komunizmi kërkon të justifikojë veten dhe ta paraqesë ideologjinë e tij si diçka të njohur dhe të saktë. Kjo është arsyeja pse babai i komunizmit, Karl Marksi, shkroi për librin e Darvinit, "Origjina e Llojeve", i cili hedh bazat e teorisë së evolucionit, se "ky është libri që për- mban bazat e historisë së natyrës për pikëpamjet tona."1

Në fakt, mendimet materialiste të çdo lloji, më të shquarat prej të cilave janë idetë marksiste, janë rrëzuar krejtësisht për shkak se teoria e evolucionit, që është dogmë e shekullit XIX, mbi të cilën mbështetet materiali- zmi është zhvlerësuar totalisht nga zbulimet e shkencës bashkëkohore. Mosprovimi dhe mosvërtetimi i hipotezave materialiste që njohin ekzistencën vetëm të materies demonstron se qeniet janë prodhim i krijimit të Një Krijuesi.

Qëllimi i këtij libri është të paraqesë faktet shkencore që refuzojnë në të gjitha fushat teorinë e evolucionit dhe të informojë njerëzit për qëllimin e vërtetë të kësaj të pseudo-shkence, e cila në të vërtetë është mashtrim.

Duhet theksuar se evolucionistët nuk kanë çfarë përgjigje të japin për librin që ju jeni duke lexuar, madje ata as nuk do të përpiqen ta bëjnë këtë, sepse e dinë që një veprim i tillë thjesht do të ndihmojë njerëzit të kuptojnë më mirë se evolucioni është një gënjeshtër e qartë.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## monarku

Postimi paraprak dhe ne vazhdim jan pjes te shkoqitura nga libri GJUNJEZIMI I EVOLUCIONIT  nga Harun Jahja

Për të qenë të lirë nga paragjykimet


Shumica e njerëzve pranojnë çdo gjë që dëgjojnë nga shkencëtarët si diçka më se të vërtetë. Ata as nuk e çojnë ndërmend se shkencëtarët mund të kenë paragjykime të ndryshme filozofike dhe ideologjike. Fakti është se shkencëtarët evolucionistë imponojnë në publik paragjykimet dhe pikëpamjet e tyre filozofike nën maskën e shkencës. P.sh. megji- thëse ata e dinë se ngjarjet e rastësishme nuk shkaktojnë gjë tjetër veç çrregullimit dhe konfuzionit, ata vazhdojnë të deklarojnë se rregulli e organizimi mahnitës që vërehet në univers dhe në organizmat e gjallë është rezultat i rastësisë.

Biologë të tillë e kuptojnë me lehtësi faktin se ekziston një harmoni e paimagjinueshme në një proteinë, e cila është njësia bazë e jetës dhe se nuk ka mundësi që ajo të formohej rastësisht, megjithatë ata këmbëngulin se kjo proteinë erdhi në ekzistencë rastësisht në kushtet fillestare tokësore, miliarda vjet më parë. Ata nuk ndalojnë këtu, thonë gjithashtu pa hezitim se jo vetëm një, por miliona proteina u krijuan nga rastësia dhe pastaj çuditërisht u bashkuan për të krijuar qelizën e parë të jetës. Për më tepër, ata mbrojnë pikëpamjet e tyre me një këmbëngulje të verbër e të padrejtë. Këta persona janë shkencëtarët "evolucionistë".

N.q.s. të njëjtët shkencëtarë do të shikonin tre tulla të vendosura për së gjati mbi njëra-tjetrën ata kurrë nuk do të supozonin se këto tulla janë prodhuar rastësisht e pastaj, përsëri rastësisht, janë vendosur mbi njëra-tjetrën. Në të vërtetë kushdo që do të mendonte një gjë të tillë do të konsiderohej me të meta mendore.

Si është e mundur që njerëzit, të cilët vlerësojnë ngjarjet e zakonshme në mënyrë racionale, të adoptojnë një qëndrim iracional kur është fjala për vetë ekzistencën e tyre?

Eshtë e pamundur të thuhet se ky qëndrim mbahet në emër të shkencës. Shkenca kërkon marrjen në konsideratë të të dy alternativave sa herë që ka të tilla për një çështje të caktuar dhe, n.q.s. mundësia e njërës prej tyre është mjaft e vogël p.sh. vetëm një përqind, atëherë mendimi racional dhe shkencor është të konsiderohet si e vlefshme alternativa tjetër që ka mundësi nëntëdhjetë e nëntë përqind.

Le të vazhdojmë më tej, duke pasur parasysh këtë gjykim shkencor. Ekzistojnë dy pikëpamje në lidhje me mënyrën se si u shfaqëm në tokë. E para është se të gjitha qeniet e gjalla u krijuan nga Allahu me të njëjtën strukturë komplekse që kanë tani. E dyta është se jeta u krijua rastësisht; kjo është edhe thënia e teorisë së evolucionit.

Kur shikojmë të dhënat shkencore, p.sh. ato të biologjisë molekulare, vëmë re që nuk ka asnjë lloj mundësie që një qelizë e vetme - apo qoftë edhe vetëm një prej miliona proteinave që gjenden në qelizë - të ketë ar- dhur në ekzistencë rastësisht, siç deklarojnë evolucionistët. Ashtu siç do ta ilustrojmë dhe në kapitujt e mëposhtëm, llogaritjet e probabilitetit e vërtetojnë këtë të vërtetë pa më të voglin dyshim. Kështu, pikëpamja evolucioniste për shfaqjen e jetës ka probabilitetin "zero" për të qenë e vërtetë. Kjo do të thotë se pikëpamja e parë ka probabilitetin "njëqind përqind" që të jetë e vërtetë. Pra, jeta është krijuar. Të gjitha gjallesat u sollën në jetë nga Krijuesi, i Cili bën çdo gjë dhe di çdo gjë. Ky realitet nuk është thjesht bindje personale, ai është i vetmi konkluzion logjik ku shkenca dhe arsyeja e çojnë njeriun.

Në këto rrethana shkencëtarët tanë "evolucionistë" duhet t'i tërheqin mbrapsht thëniet e tyre dhe të bashkohen me ne rreth këtij fakti, i cili është sa i qartë aq dhe i vërtetuar. Në rast të kundërt, do të thotë se ata janë duke sakrifikuar shkencën në interes të filozofisë, ideologjisë dhe dogmës së tyre. Ata nuk mund të jenë shkencëtarë të vërtetë.




Materializmi i verbër

Filozofia materialiste, e cila deklaron se materia ka ekzistuar gjithmonë dhe se nuk ekziston asgjë tjetër veç materies, e konsideron teorinë e evolucionit si bazën e saj shkencore. Si e tillë, kjo teori mbrohet verbërisht për të ruajtur të pacënuar filozofinë materialiste. Kjo gjë duket qartë kur fjala e fundit e shkencës së shekullit XX hedh poshtë pikëpamjet evolucioniste duke i bërë ato të pavlefshme. Më poshtë, për të demonstruar gjykimin e shtrembër dhe keqinterpretimet, në të cilat të çon mbrojtja me devotshmëri e teorisë së evolucionit, po përmendim disa rreshta të shkruar nga një biolog evolucionist turk. Ky shkencëtar diskuton rreth probabilitetit të formimit të rastësishëm të Citokromit-C, i cili është një nga enzimat më të domosdoshme të jetës, duke thënë:

Probabiliteti i formimit të një sekuence të Citokromit-C është "zero", por meqenëse jeta kërkon një sekuencë të caktuar, atëherë mund të thuhet se kjo sekuencë ka një probabilitet për t'u krijuar një herë në univers. Në të kundërt forca metafizike, përtej perceptimit tonë, duhet të kenë vepruar në formimin e saj. Të pranosh këtë të fundit është e papërshtatshme për qëllimet e shkencës. Prandaj ne duhet të vështrojmë në hipotezën e parë.2

Ky shkencëtar konsideron "më shkencore" të pranojë probabilitetin "zero" sesa krijimin. Pak më parë përmendëm se sipas rregullave të shkencës kur ka dy alternativa për shpjegimin e një ngjarjeje dhe probabiliteti i ndodhjes së njërës prej tyre është zero, atëherë nuk ka dyshim se alternativa tjetër është ajo e sakta. Por dogma materialiste e ndalon pranimin e Krijuesit. Ky ndalim e ka shtyrë këtë shkencëtar - dhe shumë të tjerë që besojnë të njëjtën dogmë - të pranojë të bëjë deklarime që janë krejtësisht në kundërshtim me arsyen.


Michael Behe: “Një heshtje e pazakontë rrethon
kompleksitetin e qelizës.” 
Pikëpamjet e dogmës materialiste janë arsyet që shumë emra të njohur të komunitetit shkencor janë ateistë. Ata që e çlirojnë veten nga kurthi i kësaj magjepsjeje dhe mendojnë lirisht nuk hezitojnë të pranojnë ekzistencën e Krijuesit. Biokimisti amerikan Dr. Michael J. Behe, një prej emrave të njohur që mbështesin teorinë e "dizenjimit inteligjent", e cila kohët e fundit është bërë mjaft e pranuar, i përshkruan kështu shkencëtarët që kundërshtojnë krijimin e organizmave:

Në katër dekadat e fundit biokimia moderne ka zbuluar sekretet e qelizës. Kjo ka kërkuar dhjetra mijëra njerëz që i kanë dedikuar pjesën më të mirë të jetës së tyre punës së lodhshme në laborator… Rezultati i këtyre përpjekjeve të përbashkëta për të studiuar qelizën - për të hetuar jetën në nivel molekular - është një thirrje e fortë dhe e qartë, "krijim!". Rezultati është kaq i qartë dhe kaq kuptimplot saqë duhet konsideruar si një prej arritjeve më të mëdha në historinë e shkencës… Në vend të heshtjes së turpshme që rrethon kompleksitetin e qelizës, përse komuniteti shkencor nuk pranon zbulimin e tij shokues? Përse observimi i krijimit trajtohet me doreza? Dilema është se n.q.s. pranohet dizenjimi inteligjent (krijimi), atëherë pranohet ekzistenca e Zotit.3

Kjo është kategoria e shkencëtarëve evolucionistë ateistë që ju shikoni në televizor dhe lexoni librat dhe revistat e tyre. Të gjitha kërkimet shkencore u tregojnë atyre ekzistencën e Krijuesit, megjithatë ata vazhdojnë të mohojnë dhe të jenë të verbër e të pandjeshëm, për shkak të edukimit materialist me të cilin ata janë ushqyer.

Njerëzit që nuk përfillin provat e qarta të Krijuesit bëhen krejt të pandjeshëm. Të mbërthyer nga një vetësiguri e rreme e shkaktuar nga pandjeshmëria, ata mund të shkojnë deri atje sa të konsiderojnë një absurditet si një virtyt.

Psikologjia e jobesimtarit ka ekzistuar për shumë kohë në histori. Në Kuran ajo përshkruhet kështu:

"Edhe sikur t'u zbrisnim atyre engjëjt, apo t'u flisnin të vdekurit, apo të mblidhnim para syve të tyre çdo gjë, ata nuk kishin për të besuar vetëm nëse do të dëshironte Allahu, por shumica e tyre injorojnë (të vërtetën)." (El-En'am: 111)

Ashtu siç e bën të qartë ky ajet, mendimi dogmatik i evolucionistëve nuk është një mënyrë mendimi origjinal. Në fakt, ajo që pretendojnë shkencëtarët evolucionistë, nuk është një mendim shkencor modern, por një injorancë e trashëguar nga komunitetet më të pacivilizuara pagane.

E njëjta filozofi përshkruhet në një ajet tjetër në Kuran:

"Edhe sikur Ne t'u hapnim atyre një derë në qiell dhe të ngjiteshin vazhdimisht në të, ata vetëm do të thonin: "Sytë tanë po na mashtrojnë. Jo, ne jemi magjepsur." (El-Hixhr: 14-15)





Indoktrinimi masiv evolucionist

Siç u tregua në ajetet e cituara më sipër një prej arsyeve pse njerëzit nuk mund të shohin realitetin e ekzistencës së tyre është një lloj "magjie" që i pengon ata të arsyetojnë. Eshtë e njëjta "magji" që përhap në të gjithë botën pranimin e teorisë së evolucionit. Kjo "magji" ndodh për shkak të indoktrinimit. Njerëzit janë të ekspozuar ndaj një indoktrinimi kaq intensiv për saktësinë e teorisë së evolucionit saqë ata shpesh nuk arrijnë të kuptojnë deformimet që ekzistojnë. Ky indoktrinim krijon efekte negative në tru dhe bën të paaftë aftësinë e gjykimit. Kështu, truri duke qenë nën një indoktrinim konstant fillon ta perceptojë realitetin jo siç është, por ashtu siç indoktrinohet. Ky fenomen mund të vërehet në shembuj të tjerë. P.sh. nëse dikush hipnotizohet dhe indoktrinohet se krevati ku ai është shtrirë është një makinë, ai fillon ta perceptojë krevatin si makinë. Ai mendon se kjo gjë është shumë logjike dhe racionale, sepse ai me të vërtetë e percepton në atë mënyrë dhe nuk ka asnjë dyshim në vërtetësinë e saj. Shembuj si ky që përmendëm, që tregojnë efikasitetin dhe fuqinë e mekanizmit të indoktrinimit, janë realitete shkencore, të cilat janë vërtetuar nga eksperienca të shumta në literaturën shkencore dhe janë pikë referimi të teksteve të psikologjisë e psikiatrisë.


Richard Dawkins, gjithmonë i zënë duke propaganduar teorinë e evolucionit. 
Teoria e evolucionit dhe pikëpamja materialiste që bazohet mbi të i janë imponuar masës me anë të këtyre metodave indoktrinimi. Njerëzit që vazhdimisht përballen me indoktrinimin e evolucionit në media, burime akademike dhe platforma "shkencore" nuk arrijnë të kuptojnë se pranimi i kësaj teorie është në fakt në kundërshtim me principet bazë të arsyes. I njëjti indoktrinim është i vlefshëm edhe për shkencëtarët. Emra të rinj, duke u ngjitur në karrierën e tyre, adoptojnë pikëpamjen materialiste gjithmonë e më shumë me kalimin e kohës. Të magjepsur nga kjo "magji" shumë shkencëtarë evolucionistë vazhdojnë të kërkojnë prova për konfirmimin e thënieve iracionale dhe të pabaza evolucioniste të shekullit XIX, të cilat janë hedhur poshtë që prej shumë kohësh nga provat shkencore. 

Ekzistojnë gjithashtu edhe mekanizma të tjerë që i detyrojnë shkencëtarët të jenë evolucionistë dhe materialistë. Në vendet perëndimore një shkencëtar duhet të plotësojë disa kushte në mënyrë që të përkrahet, të arrijë njohjen akademike apo të botojë artikujt e tij në revistat shkencore. Pranimi i drejtpërdrejtë i evolucionit është kushti numër një. Ky sistem i çon këta shkencëtarë kaq larg, saqë harxhojnë gjithë jetën dhe karrierën e tyre shkencore për hir të një dogme.

Ky është realiteti që fshihet pas pohimit "evolucioni akoma pranohet nga bota e shkencës". Evolucioni mbahet i gjallë jo sepse ka vlerë shkencore, por sepse është detyrim ideologjik. Shumë pak shkencëtarë që e njohin këtë fakt mund të rrezikojnë të thonë të vërtetën.

Në këtë libër ne do të paraqesim zbulimet e shkencës bashkëkohore që kanë çuar në shkatërrimin e besimit evolucionist dhe në nxjerrjen në pah të provave të qarta për ekzistencën e Allahut. Lexuesi do të jetë dëshmitar se teoria e evolucionit është në fakt një mashtrim, një mashtrim që është përgënjeshtruar nga shkenca në çdo hap, por që mbahet i gjallë për të fshehur faktin e krijimit. Shpresojmë që lexuesi të çlirohet nga "magjia" evolucioniste, e cila errëson mendjet e njerëzve e shkatërron aftësinë e tyre për të gjykuar dhe të reflektojë seriozisht për atë që po lexon në këtë libër.

N.q.s. ai do të jetë në gjendje të heqë qafe këtë magji dhe të mendojë lirshëm pa paragjykime, shumë shpejt do të zbulojë të vërtetën. Kjo e vërtetë e pashmangshme, e vërtetuar nga shkenca moderne në të gjitha aspektet e saj, është se gjallesat erdhën në ekzistencë jo rastësisht, por si rezultat i krijimit.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## monarku

Një histori e shkurtër e teorisë


Rrënjët e mendimit evolucionist, si një besim dogmatik që përpiqej të mohonte faktin e krijimit, shtrihen deri në lashtësi. Shumica e filozofëve paganë të Greqisë së lashtë mbronin idenë e evolucionit. Po të shikojmë historinë e filozofisë do të vëmë re se ideja e evolucionit përbën boshtin e shumë filozofive pagane.

Rolin stimulues për lindjen dhe zhvillimin e shkencës nuk e ka luajtur kjo filozofi, por besimi në Zot. Shumica e njerëzve që kanë qenë pionierë të shkencës besonin në ekzistencën e Zotit dhe me studimin e shkencës ata kërkonin të zbulonin universin që Ai kishte krijuar dhe të perceptonin e njihnin ligjet që Ai kishte vendosur. Astronomët si Leonardo da Vinçi, Koperniku, Kepleri, Galileo, babai i paleontologjisë Kuvier, babai i botanikës dhe zoologjisë Linnaues, Isak Njutoni, i cili vlerësohet si "shkencëtari më i madh që ka jetuar ndonjëherë", të gjithë studionin shkencën jo vetëm duke besuar në ekzistencën e Zotit, por edhe se i gjithë universi erdhi në ekzistencë si rezultat i krijimit të Tij.4 Albert Ajnshtajni që konsiderohet gjeniu më i madh i kohës sonë, ishte një tjetër shkencëtar i shquar që besonte në Zot. Ai ka thënë: 

Unë nuk mund ta imagjinoj një gjeni shkence pa këtë besim të thellë. Situata mund të përshkruhet kështu: "Shkenca pa fe është sakate."5 

Një nga zbuluesit e fizikës moderne, gjermani Max Planck, ka thënë se kushdo që studion shkencën seriozisht duhet të lexojë në derën e tempullit të shkencës shprehjen: "Kini besim". Besimi është një cilësi e domosdoshme e shkencëtarit.6

Teoria e evolucionit është rezultat i filozofisë materialiste që doli në sipërfaqe me rizgjimin e filozofive të lashta materialiste dhe u bë mjaft e përhapur në shekullin XIX. Ashtu siç kemi treguar më parë, materializmi kërkon të shpjegojë natyrën nëpërmjet fokusit material. Meqenëse ai që në fillim mohon krijimin, ai pohon se çdo gjë, e gjallë apo jo, është shfaqur pa krijim, si rezultat i një rastësie që kërkonte kushte të caktuara. Megjithëse mendja njerëzore është aq e aftë sa të kuptojë ekzistencën e një vullneti organizues sa herë që ndesh rregull dhe organizim, filozofia materialiste, që është në kundërshtim me këtë karakteristikë bazë të mendjes njerëzore, prodhoi "teorinë e evolucionit" në mesin e shekullit XIX.




Imagjinata e Darvinit

Personi që paraqiti atë që njihet si teoria e evolucionit ishte një natyralist amator anglez, «arls Robert Darvin. Darvini kurrë nuk pati rastin të merrte një edukim shkollor në biologji. Ai kishte vetëm një interes amator për natyrën dhe gjallesat. Interesi i tij e nxiti të merrte pjesë në një ekspeditë me anijen Bigëll që u nis nga Anglia në 1832 dhe udhëtoi në rajone të ndryshme të botës për 5 vjet. Darvini i ri ishte mjaft i impresionuar nga shumëllojshmëria e specieve të gjalla e në veçanti nga një lloj fringilash (zogj endemikë) që pa në ishujt Galapagos. Ai mendoi se ndryshimi i sqepave të tyre ishte shkaktuar nga nevoja e tyre për t'u për- shtatur me kushtet e jetesës. Me këtë ide në mendje ai supozoi se origjina e jetës dhe llojeve gjendej në konceptin e "përshtatjes me ambientin". Sipas Darvinit, llojet e ndryshme nuk ishin krijuar në mënyrë të pavarur, por kishin rrjedhur nga një paraardhës i përbashkët dhe kishin ndryshuar më vonë nga njëri-tjetri si rezultat i kushteve natyrore.

Hipotezat e Darvinit nuk ishin bazuar në ndonjë zbulim shkencor apo eksperiment. Më vonë ai i ktheu ato në teori me mbështetjen dhe inkurajimin e disa biologëve materialistë të kohës së tij. Ideja ishte se individët që përshtateshin me kushtet ku jetonin i transmetonin këto përshtatje në mënyrën më të mirë te gjeneratat pasardhëse. Këto cilësi të përmirësuara u akumuluan me kalimin e kohës dhe e transformuan individin në një lloj të ri krejtësisht të ndryshëm nga paraardhësi i tij (origjina e këtyre "cilësive të përmirësuara" ishte e panjohur në atë kohë). Sipas Darvinit, njeriu ishte hallka më e zhvilluar e zinxhirit të këtij mekanizmi.

Darvini e quajti këtë proces "evolucioni nëpërmjet seleksionimit natyror". Ai mendoi se kishte zbuluar origjinën e llojeve: Origjina e një lloji ishte një lloj tjetër. Ai i publikoi këto pikëpamje në librin e tij "Origjina e llojeve me anë të seleksionimit natyror" në 1859. 

Darvini e dinte mirë se kjo teori kishte shumë mangësi. Ai e tregon vetë këtë, në këtë libër në kapitullin "Vështirësitë e Teorisë". Këto vështirësi së pari konsistonin në të dhënat fosile, në organet komplekse të gjallesave që nuk mund të shpjegoheshin me rastësinë (p.sh. syri) dhe në instiktet e jetës. Darvini shpresonte se këto vështirësi do të kapërceheshin nga zbulimet e reja, megjithatë kjo nuk e ndaloi atë për të formuluar një numër shpjegimesh të pasakta për disa prej tyre. Fizikanti amerikan Lipson ka bërë komentin e mëposhtëm për "Vështirësitë e Darvinit":

Kur lexova Origjinën e Llojeve vura re se vetë Darvini ishte shumë më pak i si- gurtë nga ajo që prezantohej; p.sh. vetë kapitulli i titulluar "Vështirësitë e Teorisë" paraqet dyshime të konsiderueshme. Si fizikant, në mënyrë të veçantë, unë u ndjeva i çorientuar nga komenti i tij se si duhet të ishte zhvilluar syri.7 

Gjatë zhvillimit të teorisë së tij, Darvini u impresionua shumë nga biologët evolucionistë para tij e në mënyrë të veçantë nga biologu francez Lamark. Sipas Lamarkut gjallesat i kalonin veçoritë e fituara gjatë jetës së tyre nga një gjeneratë në tjetrën e kështu evoluan. P.sh. gjirafat evoluan nga antilopat, si kafshë që shtrinin qafën e tyre gjithmonë e më tepër nga gjenerata në gjeneratë, duke u përpjekur të arrinin degët më të larta të pemëve. Kështu Darvini e përdori "tezën e kalimit të veçorive të fituara" të propozuar nga Lamarku, si faktorin bazë që i bëri gjallesat të evoluojnë.

RACIZMI I DARVINIT

Duke supozuar se gjallesat evoluan gjatë luftës për ekzistencë, Darvinizmi filloi të përshtatej nga shkencat sociale, duke u kthyer kështu në një koncept që më vonë u quajt "Darvinizmi Social." 
Një prej aspekteve më të rëndësishme të jetës së Darvinit që njihet më pak nga njerëzit, janë pikëpamjet raciste të tij. Darvini u referohet europianëve të bardhë si më të zhvilluarit ndër të gjitha rracat njerëzore. Kur Darvini merr guximin të thotë se njeriu evoluoi nga krijesa të ngjashme me majmunin, ai supozon se disa raca u zhvilluan më shumë se të tjerat dhe se ato më të prapambeturat akoma kanë disa karakteristika majmunësh. Në librin e tij The Descent of Man, të cilin ai e botoi pas Origjinës së Llojeve, ai bën disa komente mbi "ndryshimet e 
mëdha midis njerëzve të racave të ndryshme.1 
Në librin e tij Darvini pretendon se zezakët dhe aborigjenët australianë janë në të njëjtin nivel me gorillat dhe pastaj nxjerr përfundimin se ata do të eleminohen me kalimin e kohës nga racat më të zhvilluara. ndër të tjera ai shkruan:

Në një të ardhme jo shumë të largët... racat e zhvilluara të njeriut me siguri do të shfarosin dhe do të zëvendësojne racat njerëzore më pak të zhvilluara në të gjithë botën. Në të njëjtën kohë edhe majmunët antropomorfë... pa dyshim do të jenë zhdukur.2

Idetë boshe të Darvinit nuk mbetën vetëm në teori, ato shërbyen për të siguruar bazën më të rëndësishme Darvinizmi Social thotë se racat njerëzore ekzistente janë të lokalizuara në nivele të ndryshme të "shkallës së evolucionit". Racat europiane janë më të zhvilluarat, ndërsa shumë racat të tjera akoma kanë karakteristika majmuni.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1 Beniamin Farrington, çfarë tha në të vërtetë Darvini, London, Sphere Books, 1971, fq. 54-56.
2 Darvini, Descent of Man, New York, A.L. Burt. Co., 1874, fq. 178.


Por të dy, Darvini dhe Lamarku, gabuan sepse në kohën e tyre jeta mund të studiohej vetëm me teknologji primitive dhe në një nivel shumë të papërshtatshëm. Fushat e shkencës si gjenetika dhe biokimia nuk ekzistonin as si emër, kështu teoritë e tyre duhet të mbështeteshin krejtësisht në fuqinë e imagjinatës.

Ndërsa ndjehej jehona e librit të Darvinit, një botanist austriak me emrin Gregor Mendel zbuloi ligjet e trashëgimisë në 1865. Jo shumë i dëgjuar deri në fund të shekullit, zbulimi i Mendelit mori rëndësi të veçantë në fi llimin e viteve nëntëqind. Ky zbulim shënoi lindjen e shkencës së gjenetikës. Më pas, u zbulua struktura e gjeneve dhe kromozomeve. Zbulimi, në 1950, i ADN-së, e cila mban informacionin e koduar gjenetik e vuri teorinë e evolucionit në një krizë të thellë. Arsyeja ishte kompleksiteti i pabesueshëm i jetës dhe pavlefshmëria e mekanizmave të evolucionit të propozuar nga Darvini.

Këto zbulime rezultuan në hedhjen e teorisë së evolucionit në koshin e plehrave të historisë. Megjithatë, qarqe të caktuara insistuan në riparaqitjen, rimodulimin dhe ringritjen në nivele "shkencore" të kësaj teorie. Për- pjekje të tilla nga këto qarqe marrin kuptim vetëm n.q.s. kuptojmë se pas teorisë së evolucionit nuk shtrihen mendime korrekte shkencore, por që- llime ideologjike.




Përpjekjet e dëshpëruara të neo-Darvinizmit 

Teoria e Darvinit ra në krizë të thellë për shkak të zbulimit të ligjeve të gjenetikës në çerekun e parë të shekullit XX. Megjithatë, një grup shkencëtarësh që kishin vendosur t'i mbesnin besnik Darvinizmit u orvatën të gjenin zgjidhje. Ata u mblodhën së bashku në një takim të organizuar nga "George Society of America" në 1941. Gjenetistët G. Ledyard Stebbins dhe Theodosius Dobzhansky, zoologët Ernst Mayr dhe Julian Huxlej, paleontologët George Gaylord Simpson dhe Glenn L. Jepsen dhe gjenetistët matematikanë Roland Fisher dhe Sewall Right pas diskutimesh të gjata më në fund ranë dakord për mënyrën se si do të "meremetohej" Darvinizmi.

Kuadri u fokusua në çështjen e origjinës së ndryshimeve të dobishme, e cila supozohej se shkaktonte evoluimin e gjallesave, pro- blem të cilin Darvini ishte i paaftë ta shpjegonte dhe thjesht u përpoq ta anashkalonte duke u mbështetur tek Lamarku. Tani idea ishte "mutacione të rastësishme". Ata e emërtuan këtë teori "Teoria Moderne Përmble- dhëse Evolucioniste", e cila u formulua duke i shtuar tezave të seleksionimit natyror të Darvinit konceptin e mutacionit. Në pak kohë kjo teori u njoh me emrin "neo-Darvinizëm". 

Në dekadat vijuese u bënë shumë përpjekje të dëshpëruara për të provuar vërtetësinë e neo-Darvinizmit. Tashmë dihej se mutacionet që ndodhin në gjenet e organizmave të gjallë ishin gjithmonë të dëmshme e kështu neo-Darvinizmi u përpoq të gjente një provë konkrete për të ashtuquajturat "mutacione të dobishme", duke bërë qindra eksperimente mutacioni. Të gjitha përpjekjet e tyre dështuan plotësisht.

Gjithashtu, ata u përpoqën të provonin se organizmat e parë duhet të ishin shfaqur rastësisht në kushtet fillestare të tokës, por edhe këto ekspe- rimente patën të njëjtin fat. Të gjitha eksperimentet që kërkonin të provonin se jeta kishte gjeneruar nga rastësia dështuan. Llogaritjet e probabilitetit vërtetojnë se as edhe një proteinë e vetme (njësia bazë e ndërtimit të jetës) nuk mund të formohet nga rastësia. Qeliza, që sipas evolucionistëve u formua rastësisht në kushte fillestare dhe të pakontrolluara, nuk u arrit të sintetizohej as në laboratorët më të sofistikuar të shekullit XX.

Neo-Darvinizmi gjithashtu është hedhur poshtë nga gjetjet fosile. Asnjë formë kalimtare, të cilat sipas neo-Darvinizmit mendohej se mund të provonin evolucionin gradual të gjallesave nga më primitivja te më të avancuarat, nuk është zbuluar ndonjë herë në botë. Në të njëjtën kohë anatomia krahasuese tregon se speciet që supozohej të kenë evoluar nga njëra-tjetra kanë, në fakt, karakteristika anatomike të ndryshme e ato kurrë nuk mund të jenë para ose pasardhëse të njëra-tjetrës. 

Neo-Darvinizmi kurrë nuk arriti të bëhej një teori shkencore, ai mbeti vetëm një dogmë. Kjo është arsyeja që flamurtarët e teorisë se evolucionit vazhdojnë ta mbrojnë atë megjithëse të gjitha argumentet provojnë të kundërtën. Një nga gjërat për të cilën ata nuk bien dakord me njëri-tjetrin, është se cili prej modeleve të propozuara për realizimin e evolucionit është ai i "drejti". Një nga modelet më të rëndësishme është skenari fantastik i njohur si "Ekuilibri i Ndërprerë".



Niveli primitiv i shkencës në kohën e Darvinit



Studimet e hollësishme për qelizën u bënë të mundura nëpërmjet mikroskopit elekronik. Në kohën e Darvinit me mikroskopin primitiv që shihet në figurë, ishte e mundur që të shihej vetëm sipërfaqja e jashtme e qelizës.

Kur Darvini hodhi supozimet e tij, disiplinat e Gjenetikës, Mikrobiologjisë dhe Biokimisë nuk ekzistonin. N.q.s. ato do të ishin zbuluar para se Darvini të parashtronte supozimet e tij, ai mjaft lehtë do të kuptonte se teoria e tij ishte krejtësisht joshkencore dhe nuk do të ishte përpjekur për ta zhvilluar atë. Informacioni që përcakton një specie është i vendosur në gjene dhe është e pamundur për seleksionimin natyror të prodhojë specie të reja nëpërmjet ndryshimit të informacionit në gene.

Bota e shkencës në atë kohë kishte njohje të pjesshme për strukturën dhe funksionet e qelizës. N.q.s. Darvini do të kishte pasur mundësinë të vëzhgonte qelizën në mikroskopin elektronik, ai do të kishte qenë dëshmitar i strukturës së jashtëzakonshme dhe të komplikuar të organeleve të qelizës. Ai do të kishte parë me sytë e tij se ky sistem mjaft i komplikuar nuk do të mund të kishte ardhur në ekzistencë si pasojë e ndryshimeve të vogla. N.q.s. ai do të dinte diçka për Biomatematikën, ai do të kuptonte se as edhe një molekulë proteine, e aq më pak një qelizë, nuk do të kishte ardhur në ekzistencë rastësisht. 





Shqyrtimi dhe gabimi i Ekuilibrit të Ndërprerë

Shumica e shkencëtarëve që besojnë në evolucion pranojnë teorinë neo-darviniste të evolucionit gradual. Megjithatë, në dekadat e fundit u propozua një model tjetër. I quajtur "ekuilibri i ndërprerë" ky model kundërshton idenë darviniste të evolucionit gradual dhe thotë se evolucioni ndodhi me kërcime të mëdha. Mbrojtësit e parë poterexhinj të këtij modeli u shfaqën në Amerikë në fillim të viteve shtatëdhjetë. 


Stephen Jay Gould  
Dy paleontologët amerikanë, Nils Eldredge dhe Stephen Jay Gould, e dinin mirë se thëniet e neo-Darvinizmit ishin hedhur poshtë krejtësisht nga gjetjet fosile. Fosilet provonin se organizmat e gjallë nuk erdhën nga një zhvillim gradual, por u shfaqën papritur plotësisht të formuar. Neo-Darvinizmi jetonte me shpresën e përvëluar - të cilën e kanë akoma - se një ditë do të gjendeshin format kalimtare të humbura. Kur e kuptuan se kjo shpresë ishte e kotë Eldredge dhe Gould përsëri nuk qenë në gjen- dje të braktisnin dogmën e tyre të evolucionit, ndaj paraqitën një model të ri që u quajt "ekuilibri i ndërprerë". Thelbi i modelit të tyre ishte mendimi se evolucioni nuk ndodhi si rezultat i ndryshimeve të vogla, por ai ndodhi papritur dhe me ndryshime të mëdha. Ky model nuk është gjë tjetër veçse fantazi. P.sh. paleontologu evropian O. H. Shindewolf, i cili i hapi rrugën Eldredge dhe Gould, thotë se zogu i parë doli nga një vezë zvarraniku si një mutacion vigan, pra, si rezultat i një aksidenti gjigand që ndodhi në strukturën gjenetike.9 Sipas të njëjtës teori disa kafshë tokësore duke pësuar transformim të papritur duhet të ishin kthyer në balena. Këto thënie kundërshtojnë krejtësisht rregullat e gjenetikës, biofizikës e biokimisë dhe janë po aq shkencore sa mund të jetë i tillë tregimi i bukur për bretkosën që u kthye në princeshë. Megjithatë duke vuajtur krizën e pranimit të neo-Darvinizmit disa paleontologë evolucionistë e përqafuan këtë teori, e cila ishte akoma më e çuditshme dhe e pamundur se dhe vetë neo-Darvinizmi.

Qëllimi i vetëm i këtij modeli ishte të shpjegonte boshllëkun në të dhënat fosile, të cilat neo-Darvinizmi nuk mund t'i shpjegonte. Eshtë krejtësisht e palogjikshme përpjekja për të shpjeguar boshllëqet fosilore në evolucionin e zogjve me thënien se "zogu doli krejt papritur prej një veze zvarraniku", sepse vetë evolucionistët pranojnë se evoluimi i një specie në një tjetër kërkon ndryshime të mëdha në kodin gjenetik. Asnjë mutacion nuk mund të përmirësojë kodin gjenetik. Mutacionet vetëm e çrregullojnë kodin gjenetik. Kështu mutacioni vigan i imagjinuar nga modeli i "ekuili- brit të ndërprerë" mund të shkaktojë vetëm dëmtime dhe reduktime vigane në kodin gjenetik, asgjë më tepër.


Sot, dhjetra mijëra shkencëtarë në të gjithë botën, sidomos në USA dhe Europë, nuk e pranojnë teorinë e evolucionit dhe kanë shkruar shumë libra që provojnë pavlefshmërinë e kësaj teorie. Librat e mësipërm janë disa prej tyre. 


Për më tepër modeli i "ekuilibrit të ndërprerë" u rrëzua që në hapin e parë, pasi ishte i paaftë t'i jepte përgjigje çështjes së origjinës së jetës, e cila është çështja që hedh poshtë që në fillim neo-Darvinizmin. Që nga momenti kur nuk mund të vërtetohet ardhja e rastësishme në ekzistencë e një proteine të vetme, ndërkohë që organizmat përbëhen nga miliona proteina, debati merr fund duke e nxjerrë evolucionin gradual apo të ndërprerë krejt nga fusha e lojës.

Modeli që të vjen në mendje kur është fjala për evolucionin është neo-Darvinizmi. Në kapitujt e mëposhtëm ne do të ekzaminojmë në fillim dy mekanizmat imagjinarë të neo-Darvinizmit e pastaj do të shikojmë në të dhënat fosile për të parë vërtetësinë e tyre. Pas kësaj do të flasim me hollësi për çështjen e origjinës së jetës, e cila zhvlerëson si modelin e neo-Darvinizmit ashtu edhe modelet e tjera evolucioniste si "evolucioni me kërcime". 

Para se të bëjmë këtë është mirë të kujtojmë lexuesin se realiteti që ne do të hasim në çdo hap është se skenari evolucionist nuk është gjë tjetër veçse një përrallë, një mashtrim i madh që është krejtësisht jashtë botës reale. Eshtë një skenar që është përdorur për të mashtruar botën për 140 vjet me radhë. Falë zbulimeve të fundit shkencore, mbrojtja e tij është bërë më në fund e pamundur.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## monarku

Mekanizmat imagjinarë të evolucionit


Modeli neo-darvinist, të cilin ne do ta marrim si përfaqsuesin kryesor të teorisë së evolucionit sot, thotë se jeta ka evoluar nëpërmjet dy mekanizmave natyrorë: "seleksionimit natyror" dhe "mutacioneve". Pohimi bazë i teorisë është si më poshtë:

"Seleksionimi natyror dhe mutacionet janë dy mekanizma plotësues. Origjina e modifikimeve evolucioniste është mutacioni i rastësishëm që ndodh në strukturën gjenetike të gjallesave. Tiparet e sjella nga mutacionet seleksionohen nga mekanizmi i seleksionimit natyror e për këtë arsye gja- llesat evoluan."

Kur bën një studim të mëtejshëm në këtë teori, arrin në përfundimin se mekanizma të tillë nuk gjenden në natyrë, sepse as seleksionimi natyror as mutacionet nuk patën asnjë kontribut në evoluimin e specieve nga njëra-tjetra.




Seleksionimi natyror

Si proces natyror, seleksionimi natyror ishte familjar për biologët para Darvinit, të cilët e përkufizonin atë si një mekanizëm që i mbante speciet të pandryshuara. Darvini qe i pari person që hodhi tezën që ky proces kishte aftësi t'i bënte speciet të evoluonin e më pas ngriti të gjithë teorinë e tij mbi këtë bazë. Emri që ai i vuri librit tregon se seleksionimi natyror ishte baza e teorisë së Darvinit: Origjina e llojeve me anë të seleksionimit natyror.

Që nga koha e Darvinit s'ka pasur as provën më të vogël që të tregojë se seleksionimi natyror bëri që gjallesat të evoluonin. Colin Patterson, kryepaleontolog në Muzeun e Historisë së Natyrës, në Angli dhe një evolucionist i shquar, midis të tjerash thekson se seleksionimi natyror nuk është vërejtur kurrë që të ketë aftësi t'i bëjë gjërat të evoluojnë:

Asnjë nuk ka prodhuar ndonjë herë një specie me anë të mekanizmit të seleksionimit natyror, bile as që i janë afruar asaj, kur dihet se shumica e argumenteve të neo-Darvinizmit kanë lidhje me këtë çështje.10

Seleksionimi natyror bën që gjallesat më të afta për të përballuar kushtet e jetës t'ia dalin të kenë pasardhës që do të mbijetojnë, ndërsa ato që janë të paafta do të zhduken. P.sh. në një tufë drerësh, e cila kërcënohet nga kafshët e egra sigurisht ata individë të tufës që mund të vrapojnë më shpejt do të mbijetojnë. Kjo është e vërtetë. Por sado që ky proces të zgjasë ai kurrë nuk ka për t'i transformuar këta drerë në një lloj kafshe tjetër. Dreri ka për të mbetur gjithmonë dre.

Kur shikon ato pak episode që evolucionistët paraqesin si shembuj të vëzhguar të seleksionimit natyror do të vësh re se ato nuk janë gjë tjetër veçse thjesht përpjekje për të të bërë budalla.




Nxirja industriale

Në 1986 Dugllas Futujma publikoi një libër, Biologjia e Evolucionit, i cili mbahet si një nga burimet që shpjegon teorinë e evolucionit, me anë të seleksionimit natyror, në mënyrën më të qartë. Shembulli më i njohur i marrë prej tij për këtë çështje janë fluturat Biston Betularia, të cilat filluan të "nxihen" gjatë revolucionit industrial në Angli.

Sipas shpjegimeve, në periudhën e fillimit të revolucionit industrial në Angli ngjyra e lëkurave të pemëve rreth Mançesterit ishte e hapur. Për këtë arsye, fluturat e errëta duke qëndruar në këto pemë mund të diktoheshin lehtësisht nga zogjtë që ushqeheshin me to dhe kështu që kishin pak mundësi të mbijetonin. Pesëdhjetë vjet më vonë, si rezultat i ndotjes, lëkurat e pemëve filluan të nxihen e, si pasojë, skenari ndryshoi. Fluturat me ngjyrë të hapur zbuloheshin më lehtë dhe gjuheshin më shumë. Kjo solli që numri i fluturave me ngjyrë të hapur të ulej dhe i atyre me ngjyrë të errët të ngrihej. Evolucionistët e përdorin këtë si provë të madhe për teorinë e tyre, duke thënë se fluturat me ngjyrë të hapur evoluan në flutura me ngjyrë të errët.


Shembulli i nxirjes industriale sigurisht nuk mund të merret si provë për evolucionin, pasi ky proces nuk prodhoi specie të reja fluturash.  

Duhet të jetë për të gjithë e qartë se kjo ngjarje nuk mund të përdoret në asnjë mënyrë si provë për teorinë e evolucionit, sepse seleksionimi natyror nuk çoi në shfaqjen e një forme të re gjallese që nuk kishte ekzistuar më parë. Fluturat e errëta ekzistonin në popullatën e fluturave që para revolucionit industrial. Më vonë ndryshoi vetëm raporti i numrit midis fluturave të errëta dhe atyre me ngjyrë të hapur. Fluturat nuk fituan ndonjë tipar apo organ të ri që do të çonte në një specifikim. Që një flutur të shndë- rrohet në një specie tjetër, p.sh. zog, duhet që të ndryshohet kodi gjenetik dhe kjo do të thotë që një program i tërë gjenetik, i cili përmban informacionin për tiparet e reja të zogut duhet të shtohet.

Shkurtimisht, krejtësisht në kundërshtim me atë për të cilën përbetohen evolucionistët, seleksionimi natyror nuk e ka aftësinë të shtojë, heqë apo ndryshojë një organ në një gjallesë e as nuk mund të shndërrojë një specie në një specie tjetër. Prova më e madhe që është paraqitur nga evolucionistët që nga koha e Darvinit për të mbrojtur tezën e aftësisë evolutive të seleksionimit natyror nuk ka arritur të shkojë më larg sesa "nxirja industriale" e fluturave në Angli.




A mundet seleksionimi natyror të shpjegojë kompleksitetin?

Seleksionimi natyror nuk mund të kontribuojë aspak në teorinë e evolucionit, sepse ky mekanizëm kurrë nuk mund të rrisë apo të përmirësojë informacionin gjenetik të një specieje. Ai nuk mund të transformojë një specie në një tjetër; një yll deti në peshk, peshkun në bretkosë, bretkosën në krokodil, krokodilin në zog. Mbrojtësi më i madh i "ekuilibrit të ndërprerë", Gould, duke folur për qorrsokakun e seleksionimit natyror, thotë:

Esenca e Darvinizmit përmblidhet në një frazë: Seleksionimi natyror është forca krijuese e ndryshimeve evolucioniste. Askush nuk e mohon se seleksionimi natyror luan rol në eliminimin e mospërshtatjeve (gjallesat që nuk janë të afta të përballojnë jetën zhduken), por teoritë darviniane pretendojnë se seleksionimi natyror krijon përshtatje. 11


Seleksionimi natyror shërben si një mekanizëm për të eliminuar individëd e dobët brenda një lloji të caktuar. Ai është një forcë ruajtëse që mbron llojet ekzistente nga degjenerimi, por ai nuk ka aftësinë për të transformuar një specie në një tjetër.  

Një tjetër metodë që evolucionistët përdorin është paraqitja e seleksionimit natyror si dezinjues të ndërgjegjshëm. Seleksionimi natyror nuk ka vetëdije. Ai nuk zotëron aftësinë për të dalluar se cila është e mirë dhe cila është e keqe për gjallesat. Si rezultat, seleksionimi natyror nuk mund të shpjegojë shfaqjen e organeve dhe sistemeve biologjike që kanë karakteristikën e "kompleksitetit që nuk mund të reduktohet". Këto organe dhe sisteme përbëhen nga bashkëpunimi i një numri të madh pjesësh; nëse një prej këtyre pjesëve mungon apo dëmtohet, i gjithë organi apo sistemi nuk funksionon (p.sh. syri i njeriut nuk punon po nuk punuan të gjitha pjesët e tij). Prandaj, vullneti që i bashkon të gjitha këto pjesë së bashku duhet të jetë në gjendje të shikojë në të ardhmen dhe të synojë dobinë që duhet të fitohet në fazën e fundit. Meqenëse seleksionimi natyror nuk ka vetëdije ai nuk mund të realizojë gjëra të tilla. Ky fakt, i cili hedh poshtë bazat e teorisë së evolucionit e ka shqetësuar Darvinin: "N.q.s. do të demonstrohej se një organ kompleks nuk mund të jetë formuar nga modifikime të vogla, të njëpasnjëshme e të shumta atëherë teoria ime absolutisht do të shkatërrohej." 12

Seleksionimi natyror seleksionon dhe eliminon vetëm individët e dobët, të sëmurë e të paaftë të një specieje. Ai nuk mund të prodhojë specie të reja, kode të reja gjenetike apo organe. Pra nuk mund t'i evoluojë gjërat. Darvini e pranonte këtë realitet duke thënë: "Seleksionimi natyror nuk mund të bëjë asgjë derisa ndryshime të favorshme të ndodhin."13 Kjo është arsyeja pse neo-Darvinizmit i është dashur t'i paraqesë mutacionet si: "shkaku i ndryshimeve të dobishme", menjëherë pas seleksionimit natyror.




Mutacionet

Mutacionet përkufizohen si shkëputje apo zëvendësime që ndodhin në ADN, e cila gjendet në bërthamën e qelizës së një organizmi të gjallë dhe mban të gjithë informacionin gjenetik. Këto shkëputje apo zëvendësime janë rezultat i efekteve të jashtme si p.sh. rrezatimi apo efektet kimike. Çdo mutacion është "aksident" dhe ka një efekt të dëmshëm, pasi dëmton nukleotidet që përbëjnë ADN-në ose ndryshon vendosjen e tyre. Në shumicën e rasteve ato shkaktojnë aq dëm dhe modifikim saqë qeliza nuk mund t'i riparojë ato, ndaj dhe shkatërrohet.

Mutacioni, pas të cilit fshihen shpesh evolucionistët, nuk është shkop magjik që transformon gjallesat në një tjetër më të avancuar. Efekti direkt i mutacioneve është i dëmshëm. Ndryshimet që ndodhin nga mutacionet mund të jenë vetëm si ato të provuara nga njerëzit në Hiroshima, Nagasaki dhe Çernobil: vdekje, paaftësi dhe deformime.

Arsyeja për këtë është e thjeshtë, ADN-ja ka strukturë shumë komplekse dhe ndërhyrjet e rastësishme mund të shkaktojnë vetëm dëm në këtë strukturë. B. G. Renganathan thotë:

Mutacionet janë të vogla, të rastësishme dhe të dëmshme. Ato ndodhin rrallë dhe mundësia më e madhe është që ato të mos kenë efekt. Këto katër karakteristika të mutacioneve nënkuptojnë se mutacionet nuk mund të çojnë në një zhvillim evolucionist. Një ndryshim i rastësishëm në një organizëm tepër të specializuar është ose i paefektshëm ose i dëmshëm. Një ndryshim i rastësishëm në një orë nuk mund ta përmirësojë orën. Probabiliteti më i madh është që ky ndryshim të jetë i dëmshëm e në rastin më të mirë, i paefektshëm. Tërmeti nuk e përmirëson qytetin, ai sjell vetëm shkatërrim.14 

TE GJITHA MUTACIONET JANE TE DEMSHME 
  Majtas: Një mizë frutash normale (drosophila). 
Djathtas: Një mizë frutash, këmbët e së cilës dalin nga koka; një mutacion i shkaktuar nga rezatimi. 

Një efekt shkatërrues i mutacioneve në trupin e njeriut. Djali në të majtë është viktimë e aksidentit bërthamor të Çernobilit.

Ndaj nuk është e çuditshme që mutacione të dobishme nuk janë zbuluar deri tani. Të gjitha mutacionet kanë dëshmuar se janë të dëmshme. Shkencëtari evolucionist Woren Uever jep komentin e tij mbi raportin e Komitetit të Efekteve Gjenetike të Rrezatimit Atomik, i cili u formua për të hetuar mutacionet që u shkaktuan nga armët bërthamore të përdorura në Luftën e dytë Botërore.

Shumë do të çuditeshin nga deklarimi që praktikisht të gjitha gjenet mutante të njohura janë të dëmshme, sepse mutacionet janë pjesë e domosdoshme e evolucionit. Si mundet që një efekt i dobishëm - evoluimi drejt formave më të zhvilluara të jetës - të rezultojë nga mutacionet, të gjitha të cilat janë praktikisht të dëmshme? 15

Të gjitha përpjekjet për të gjeneruar një mutacion të dobishëm kanë dështuar. Për dekada me radhë evolucionistët kanë ndërmarrë shumë ek- sperimente për të parë efektin e mutacioneve tek mizat e pemëve, për shkak se ato riprodhohen shpejt e kështu efekti i mutacioneve mund të vihej re më shpejt. Gjenerata të tëra mizash iu nënshtruan mutacioneve, por megjithatë asnjë mutacion i dobishëm nuk u vu re. Evolucionisti Gordon Taylor shkruan:


Në të gjitha mijëra eksperimentet që janë ndërmarrë për kultivimin e mizës në të gjithë botën, për më tepër se 50 vjet, nuk ka dalë kurrë një specie e re, madje as edhe një enzimë e re.16

Një tjetër kërkues, Michael Pitmen, thotë për dështimin e eksperimenteve të ndërmarra me mizat e pemëve:

Morgan, Goldschmidt, Muller dhe gjenetistë të tjerë kanë ekspozuar gjenerata të tëra mizash ndaj kushteve ekstreme të vapës, të ftohtit, dritës, errësirës, përbërjeve kimike dhe rrezatimit. Të gjitha llojet e mutacioneve, praktikisht të parëndësishme ose të dëmshme, u prodhuan. Evolucion i bërë nga njeriu? Në të vërtetë jo: Pak nga mostrat gjenetike mund të mbijetonin jashtë shisheve të kultivimit. Në praktikë mutantët ngordhin, sterilizohen ose synojnë të kthehen te tipi natyral.17

E njëjta gjë është e vlefshme edhe për njeriun. Të gjitha mutacionet që janë observuar te njerëzit kanë rezultuar të dëmshme. Mbi këtë çështje evolucionistët hodhën një perde tymi dhe bile u përpoqën të tregonin shembuj të mutacioneve të tilla të dëmshme si "prova për evolucionin". Të gjitha mutacionet që ndodhin te njeriu çojnë në deformime fizike, në lëngata si mongolizmi, sindromi i Daunit, albinizmi, nanizmi apo kanceri. Këto mutacione përmenden në librat e evolucionistëve si shembuj "të punës së mekanizmit evolutiv". Eshtë e panevojshme të thuhet se një proces që i bën njerëzit të paaftë apo të sëmurë nuk mund të jetë një "mekanizëm evolutiv"; evolucioni mendohet të prodhojë forma më të mira që kanë më shumë aftësi për të mbijetuar.

Përmbledhje: Ka tre arsye kryesore pse mutacionet nuk mund të shërbejnë për të mbështetur pranimin e evolucionit:

1- Efekti i drejtpërdrejtë i mutacioneve është i dëmshëm: Meqenëse ndodhin rastësisht, ato gati gjithmonë dëmtojnë organizmin e gjallë, tek i cili ndodhin. Arsyeja të çon të mendosh se ndërhyrje të pandërgjegjshme në një strukturë perfekte dhe komplekse nuk e përmirësojnë atë, por e dëmtojnë. Në fakt asnjë "mutacion i dobishëm" nuk është observuar kurrë.

2- Mutacionet nuk shtojnë informacion të ri në AND-në e organizmit: Pjesëzat që përbëjnë kodin gjenetik ose shkëputen nga vendi i tyre, ose shkatërrohen, ose vendosen në një vend tjetër. Mutacionet nuk mund të bëjnë që gjallesat të fitojnë organe apo tipare të reja. Ato shkaktojnë vetëm anomali dhe deformime, si p.sh. një këmbë që del nga kurrizi apo veshë që dalin nga barku.

3- Që mutacioni të transmetohet te gjenerata pasardhëse ai duhet të ndodhë në qelizat riprodhuese të organizmit: Një ndryshim i rastësishëm që ndodh në një qelizë apo organ çfarëdo të trupit nuk mund të transmetohet tek gjeneratat pasardhëse. P.sh. një sy njeriu i ndryshuar nga rrezatimi apo shkaqe të tjera nuk bën që gjeneratat pasardhëse të kenë të njëjtin sy të ndryshuar.

Eshtë e pamundur për gjallesat të evoluojnë, sepse nuk ekziston asnjë mekanizëm në natyrë që të mund t'i bëjë ato të evoluojnë. Kjo përputhet me provat e të dhënave fosile që demonstrojnë se ky skenar është mjaft larg realitetit. 

10 Colin Patterson, Cladistics, Intervistë me Bryan Leek, Peter Franz, 4 mars 1982, BBC.
11 Stephen Jay Gould, "The Return of Hopeful Monsters" (Kthimi i përbindëshave të shpresës), Natural History, v. 86, gusht-shtator 1977, f. 28.
12 Charles Darwin, "The Origine of Species" (Origjina e llojeve), Harward University Press, 1964, fq. 189.
13 Charles Darwin, "The Origine of Species" (Origjina e llojeve), Harward University Press, 1964, fq. 177.
14 B. G. Ranganathan, "Origins?" (Origjinat?), Pennsylvania: The Banner of the Truth Trust, 1988.
15 Woren Wever, "Genetics Effects of Atomic Radiation" (Efektet gjenetike të rrezatimit atomik), Science, v. 123, 29 korrik 1956, fq. 1159.
16 Gordon R. Taylor, "The Great Evolution Mistery" (Misteri i madh i evolucionit), New York: Harper & Rou, 1983, fq. 48.
17 Michael Pitman, "Adam and Evolution" (Ademi dhe evolucioni), London, River Publishing, 1984, f. 70

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## monarku

Të dhënat fosile hedhin poshtë evolucionin


Sipas teorisë së evolucionit çdo specie e gjallë ka paraardhës. Speciet e mëparshme me kalimin e kohës u transformuan në diçka tjetër e kështu u shfaqën të gjitha speciet. Sipas teorisë së evolucionit, ky transformim ka ndodhur gradualisht për miliona vjet. Kështu, sipas evolucionit një numër speciesh të ndërmjetme duhet të kenë ekzistuar dhe jetuar gjatë kësaj periudhe të gjatë transformimi.

P.sh. në të kaluarën duhet të kenë jetuar disa lloje peshqish-zvarranikë, të cilët duhet të kishin fituar disa tipare zvarraniku krahas tipareve origjinale të peshqve që ata duhet t'i kishin që më parë. Gjithashtu, në të kaluarën duhet të kenë ekzistuar disa zvarranikë-zogj, të cilët duhet të kishin fituar disa tipare zogjsh krahas tipareve të zvarranikëve. Evolucionistët i quajnë këto krijesa imagjinare, për të cilat ata mendojnë se kanë jetuar në të kaluarën, "forma të ndërmjetme apo kalimtare".

N.q.s. specie të tilla kanë ekzistuar, ato duhet të jenë miliona, bile miliarda në numër dhe lloje. Më e rëndësishmja është që mbetjet e këtyre krijesave të çuditshme duhet të gjenden në gjetjet fosile. Numri i këtyre formave kalimtare duhet të ketë qenë akoma më i madh se llojet aktuale të kafshëve, ndaj dhe mbetjet e tyre duhet të gjenden në të gjithë botën. Në Origjinën e Llojeve Darvini shpjegon:

N.q.s. teoria ime është e vërtetë, atëherë lloje kalimtare të panumërta që lidhin speciet e të njëjtit grup, duhet me siguri të kenë ekzistuar. Si rrjedhim prova për ekzistencën e tyre në të shkuarën mund të gjenden vetëm në mbetjet fosile.18

Edhe vetë Darvini e dinte fare mirë se format kalimtare mungonin. Ai shpresonte se ato do të gjendeshin në të ardhmen. Megjithë shpresën e tij, ai e kuptonte se pengesa më e madhe për teorinë e tij ishte pikërisht mungesa e këtyre formave kalimtare. Prandaj, në kapitullin "Vështirësitë e Teorisë" ai shprehet kështu:

...N.q.s. speciet kanë rrjedhur nga specie të tjera nëpërmjet një shkallëzimi gradual, atëherë përse ne nuk gjejmë asgjëkundi forma kalimtare? Pse e gjithë natyra nuk është në konfuzion dhe ka specie, ashtu siç i shohim ne, të përcaktuara e të ndara mirë nga njëra-tjetra? ...Sipas kësaj teorie forma të panumërta kalimtare duhet të kenë ekzistuar, atëherë pse nuk i gjejmë ato në koren e tokës? ...Pse ne sot nuk gjejmë varietete të ndërmjetme? Këto vështirësi më kanë turbu- lluar për një kohë të gjatë.19

Shpjegimi i vetëm që Darvini mundi të jepte për të kaluar këtë pengesë ishte se fosilet e zbuluara deri atëherë ishin të pamjaftueshme. Ai mbronte tezën se kur të dhënat fosile do të studioheshin në detaje, do të gjendeshin hallkat që mungonin.

Duke besuar në parashikimet e Darvinit, evolucionistët kanë kërkuar fosilet dhe kanë gërmuar për të gjetur hallkat që mungojnë në të gjithë botën që prej mesit të shekullit XIX. Por përpjekjet e tyre nuk u kurorëzuan me sukses; asnjë formë kalimtare nuk është zbuluar deri më sot. Të gjitha fosilet e gjetura kanë treguar të kundërtën e asaj që besojnë evolucionistët. Ato demonstrojnë se jeta në tokë është shfaqur papritur dhe plotësisht e formuar. Duke u përpjekur të provojnë teorinë e tyre, evolucionistët në vend që të vinin vetullat, nxorrën dhe sytë.

Një paleontolog i famshëm britanik, Derek V. Ager, e pranon këtë fakt, megjithëse është evolucionist:

Çështja që trajtohet është se kur ne ekzaminojmë të dhënat fosile në detaje, zbulojmë gjithmonë e më tepër jo evolucion gradual, por shpërthim të papritur të një grupi për llogari të një tjetri.20

Një tjetër paleontolog evolucionist Mark Czarnecki komenton si më poshtë:

Një problem i madh për teorinë janë të dhënat fosile: gjurmët e specieve të zhdukura të ruajtura në formacionin gjeologjik të tokës. Këto të dhëna kurrë nuk kanë zbuluar gjurmë të hipotezës së llojeve të ndërmjetme të Darvinit, por në vend të saj ato tregojnë se speciet duken e zhduken befasisht. Kjo anomali ka ushqyer argumentin e kreacionistëve se çdo specie u krijua nga Zoti.21

Fosilet e gjalla


Teoria e evolucionit pretendon se speciet zhvillohen dhe transformohen vazhdimisht në specie të tjera. Por kur ne bëjmë një krahasim të gjallesave ekzistuese dhe fosileve të tyre, shohim se ato kanë mbetur të pandryshuara për miliona vjet. Ky fakt është një provë e qartë që hedh poshtë pretendimet e pabaza të evolucionistëve.


Kjo bletë nuk ka asnjë ndryshim nga fosili i së afërmes së saj, i cili supozohet të jetë miliona vjeçar.  

Fosili 135 milionë vjeçar i pilivesës nuk ndryshon aspak nga pilivesa e sotme.  

Një krahasim i bërë midis një fosili milingone 100 milionë vjeçar dhe një milingone të sotme tregon se milingonat nuk kanë njohur ndo- një histori evoluimi.  


Ashtu siç shpjegohet nga profesori i paleontologjisë në universitetin e Glasgout, Neville George, shkencëtarët evolucionistë duhet të përballojnë pritjen e kotë për daljen në dritë, në të ardhmen, të formave kalimtare që mungojnë. 

Nuk ka më nevojë për t'u shfajësuar për varfërinë e të dhënave fosile, në një farë mënyre koleksioni është bërë mjaft i pasur. Megjithatë, të dhënat fosile vazhdojnë të përbëhen kryesisht nga boshllëqe.22




Jeta u shfaq në tokë papritur dhe në forma komplekse

Kur shqyrtohen shtresat gjeologjike tokësore dhe të dhënat fosile, duket se organizmat e gjallë u shfaqën njëkohësisht. Shtresa më e vjetër tokësore në të cilën janë gjetur fosile është ajo e Kambrianit, e cila ka një moshë 500-550 milionë vjeçare. Gjallesat e gjetura në shtresat që i përkasin periu- dhës Kambriane shfaqen në të dhënat fosile të gjitha papritur; nuk gjenden paraardhës që të kenë ekzistuar më parë. Fosilet e gjetura në shkëmbinjtë Kambrianë janë fosile kërminjsh, trilobitesh, sfungjerësh, krimbash toke, meduzash, iriqësh deti dhe jovertebrorësh të tjerë. Ky mozaik i larmishëm i organizmave të gjallë i përbërë prej një numri kaq të madh qeniesh komplekse është shfaqur kaq papritur, saqë është quajtur në literaturën gjeologjike "Shpërthimi i Kambrianit".

Shumica e formave të jetës të zbuluara në këtë shtresë kanë sisteme të ndërlikuara si sy, velëza, sisteme qarkullimi dhe struktura fiziologjike të avancuara, të cilat nuk kanë ndryshim nga speciet e të njëjtit lloj që ekzistojnë sot. P.sh. struktura me lente të dyfishta të syrit të trilobiteve është një ndërtim që të habit. David Raup, profesor i gjeologjisë në Harvard dhe në universitetin e Çikagos thotë:

Trilobitet përdorin një ndërtim optimal, i cili do të kërkonte për t'u arritur sot një inxhinier shumë të përgatitur dhe me shumë imagjinatë.23

Jovertebrorët e ndërlikuar u shqafën papritur dhe pa pasur asnjë lloj lidhjeje apo formë kalimtare midis tyre dhe organizmave njëqelizorë, që ishin e vetmja formë jete ne tokë para tyre.

 Syri i Trilobiteve 
Trilobitet që shfaqen papri- tur në periudhën e Kambrianit, kanë një strukturë syri mjaft komplekse. Të përbëra prej miliona pjesësh të vogla në formë hojesh dhe prej një sistemi me lente të dyfishta, ky sy ka një ndërtim optimal, i cili kërkon “një inxhinier të trajnuar mirë dhe me shumë fantazi, për t’u realizuar sot”, siç shprehet David Raup, profesor i gjeologjisë.

Ky sy shfaqet 530 milionë vjet më parë krejt papritur dhe një ndërtim i tillë kaq kompleks nuk mund të shpjegohet nga evolucionistët, duke si- guruar kështu një provë për krijimin.

Për më tepër, struktura në formë hojesh e syrit të trilobiteve ka mbijetur deri në ditët tona pa asnjë ndryshim. Disa insekte, si bletët dhe pilivesat, kanë të njëjtën strukturë syri si trilobitet.* Kjo situatë hedh poshtë tezat evolucioniste se gjallesat kanë evoluar nga më primitivja te më kompleksja.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(*) R. L. Gregory, Eye and Brain: The Physiology of Seeing, 
(Syri dhe truri: Fiziologjia e të parit). Oxford University Press, 1995, fq. 31 

Richard Monastersky, botuesi i "Earth Sciences", një nga botimet më popullore të literaturës evolucioniste, thotë për "Shpërthimin e Kambrianit":

Pesëqind milionë vjet më parë u shfaqën papritur format komplekse të kafshëve që ne shikojmë sot. Ky moment, tamam në fillim të periudhës Kambriane, 550 milione vjet më parë, shënon shpërthimin evolutiv që mbushi detet me krijesat e para komplekse të botës. Numri i madh i kafshëve të sotme ka qenë i pranishëm që në Kambrianin e hershëm dhe ato ishin të ndara mirë nga njëra-tjetra, ashtu siç janë sot.24

Si është e mundur që ky numër i madh kafshësh vërshoi në tokë krejt papritur? Si u shfaqën këto lloje të ndara mirë nga njëri-tjetri e që nuk kanë paraardhës të përbashkët? Këtyre pyetjeve nuk mund t'u përgjigjen evolucionistët. Zoologu i Oksfordit, Richard Dawkins, një prej avokatëve më tipikë të mendimit evolucionist, komenton këtë realitet, i cili bën të pavlefshme bazat e të gjitha argumenteve që ai mbron:

P.sh. shtresat e shkëmbinjve Kambrianë, të datuara rreth 600 milionë vjet më parë, janë shtresat më të vjetra, në të cilat gjejmë shumicën e grupeve më të mëdha të jovertebrorëve. Shumë prej tyre i gjejmë në një fazë të avancuar evolucioni, që kur shfaqen për herë të parë. Duket sikur ato janë vendosur atje, pa ndonjë histori evolucioni. S'ka nevojë të përmendim se kjo shfaqje e papritur i ka kënaqur kreacionistët.25

Ashtu siç Dawkins është i detyruar ta pranojë, "Shpërthimi i Kambrianit" është një argument i fortë për krijimin, sepse krijimi është e vetmja mënyrë për të shpjeguar daljen plotësisht të formuar të një forme të jetës në tokë. Douglas Futuyma, biolog evolucionist i shquar, e pranon këtë fakt dhe thotë: "Organizmat ose janë shfaqur në tokë plotësisht të zhvilluar ose janë zhvilluar. N.q.s. janë zhvilluar, ato duhet të zhvillohen nga specie që kanë ekzistuar më parë me anë të ndonjë procesi modifikimi. N.q.s. janë shfaqur në një fazë plotësisht të zhvilluar, ata duhet të jenë krijuar nga një inteligjencë e plotfuqishme."26 Vetë Darvini e ka njohur këtë mundësi, kur shkruan: "N.q.s. specie të shumta që i përkasin të njëjtës klasë e kanë nisur jetën të gjitha menjëherë, kjo do të ishte fatale për teorinë e formimit me modifikime të ngadalta nëpërmjet seleksionimit natyror."27 Periudha Kambriane është pikërisht goditja fatale që përmend Darvini më sipër. Kjo është arsyeja që paleo-antropologu evolucionist zviceran, Stefan Bengston, pranon mungesën e lidhjeve kalimtare kur ai përshkruan periudhën Kambriane dhe thotë: "Duke e hedhur poshtë Darvinin, kjo periudhë akoma po na verbon."28

Ashtu siç shihet, të dhënat fosile tregojnë se gjallesat nuk evoluan nga forma më primitive tek ajo më e avancuar; ato u shfaqën të gjitha njëherësh dhe në një gjendje të përsosur. Pra, gjallesat nuk erdhën në ekzistencë nga evolucioni, ato u krijuan. 

18 Charles Darwin, "The Origin of Species" (Origjina e llojeve), Harward University Press, 1964, fq. 179.
19 Charles Darwin, "The Origin of Species" (Origjina e llojeve), Harward University Press, 1964, fq. 172, 280. 
20 Derek V. Ager, "The Natyre of the Fossil Record" (Natyra e të dhënave fosile), Procreedings of the British Geological Association, v. 187, 1976, f. 133.
21 Mark Czarnecki, "The Revival of the Creationist Crusades" (Ringjallja e fushatave të krijimit), McLeans, 19 janar 1981, fq. 56.
22 T. Nevill George, "Fossils in Evolutions Perspective" (Fosilet në perspektivën evolucioniste), Science Progress, vol. 48, janar 1960, fq. 1, 3.
23 David Raup, "Konfliktet midis Darvinit dhe paleotologjisë|, Buletin, Field Museum of Natural History, vol. 50, janar 1979, fq. 24.
24 Richard Monastersky, "Misteries of the Orient| (Misteret e orientit), Discover, prill 1993, fq. 40.
25 Richard Dawkins, |The Blind Watchmaker, London: Norton 1986, fq. 229.
26 Douglas J. Futuyma, "Science in Trial", New York: Pantheon Books, 1983, fq. 197.
27 Charles Darwin, "Origjina e llojeve: Faksimile e botimit të parë", Harward University Press, 1964, f. 302.
28 Stefan Bengston, "Nature" (Natyra), v. 345, 1990, fq. 765.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## monarku

Origjina e zogjve dhe Gjitarëve


Sipas teorisë së evolucionit, jeta filloi dhe evoluoi në det e më pas u zhvendos në tokë nëpërmjet amfibëve. Ky skenar evolucionist supozon se amfibët, gjallesa që jetojnë në ujë dhe në tokë, evoluan në zvarranikë, gjallesa që jetojnë vetëm në tokë. Kjo është gjithashtu e pabesueshme për shkak të diferencave të mëdha strukturale midis këtyre dy klasave kafshësh. P.sh. vezët e amfibëve janë të tilla që zhvillohen në ujë, ndërsa ato të zvarranikëve janë të tilla që zhvillohen në tokë. Një evoluim hap pas hapi i një amfibi është krejtësisht jashtë diskutimit, sepse pa vezë me karakteristikat e duhura nuk është e mundur që një specie të mbijetojë. Për më tepër, si zakonisht, s'ka prova për forma kalimtare që mendohet se mund të kenë lidhur amfibët me zvarranikët. Paleontologu evolucionist Robert L. Caroll, i cili është një autoritet i njohur i paleontologjisë vertebrore, ka pranuar se "zvarranikët e hershëm ishin shumë të ndryshëm nga amfibët dhe se stërgjyshërit e tyre nuk janë gjetur akoma".35

Megjithatë, skenari i pashpresë evolucionist akoma nuk ka mbaruar. Akoma mbetet për t'u zgjidhur çështja se si arritën zvarranikët të fluturojnë. Meqenëse evolucionistët besojnë se zogjtëm në një mënyrë ose në një tjetër, duhet të kenë evoluar, ata pranojnë se zogjtë erdhën prej zvarranikëve. Asnjë prej mekanizmave të zogjve (mekanizma që dallohen mirë nga mekanizmat e tjerë), të cilët kanë strukturë krejtësisht të ndryshme nga kafshët banuese në tokë, nuk mund të shpjegohen me evoluim gradual. Para së gjithash krahët, që janë një tipar shumë i veçantë i zogjve, janë problemi më i madh për evolucionistët. Një evolucionist turk, Engin Korur, dëshmon për pamundësinë e evoluimit të krahëve:

Tipari i përbashkët midis syve dhe krahëve është se ato mund të funksionojnë vetëm n.q.s. janë plotësisht të zhvilluar. Me fjalë të tjera, një sy gjysmë i zhvilluar nuk mund të shikojë, ndërsa një zog me krahë gjysmë të zhvilluar nuk mund të fluturojë. Se si u shfaqën këto organe mbetet akoma një prej mistereve të natyrës që ka nevojë për t'u ndriçuar.36

Pyetja se si struktura perfekte e krahëve erdhi në ekzistencë si rezultat i mutacioneve të njëpasnjëshme e të rastësishme mbetet plotësisht pa përgjigje. Nuk ka asnjë mënyrë për të shpjeguar se si krahët e përparmë të zvarranikëve u shndërruan me anë të deformimit të kodit gjenetik (mutacioneve) në krahë që funksionojnë në mënyrë perfekte.

Për më tepër, pasja e krahëve nuk është e mjaftueshme që një organizëm që jeton në tokë të fluturojë. Gjallesat banore të tokës janë të privuar jo vetëm nga krahët, por edhe nga shumë mekanizma të tjerë strukturalë që zogjtë përdorin për të fluturuar. P.sh. kockat e zogjve janë shumë më të lehta se ato të gjallesave që banojnë në tokë. Mushkëritë e tyre funksionojnë në mënyrë krejt ndryshe. Ata kanë një sistem skeletor dhe muskulor të ndryshëm, si dhe një sistem qarkullimi shumë të veçantë. Këto karakteristika janë të nevojshme për fluturim, po aq sa edhe krahët. Të gjitha këto mekanizma duhet të ekzistojnë në të njëjtën kohë së bashku. Ato nuk mund të formohen gradualisht duke u akumuluar. Kjo është arsyeja që teoria që pohon se gjallesat e tokës evoluan në zogj është një budallallëk.

E gjithë kjo të sjell në mend një pyetje tjetër. E zëmë se e tërë kjo histori e pamundur është e vërtetë, atëherë pse evolucionistët nuk janë në gjendje të gjejnë fosile me krahë gjysmë të formuar apo fosile me një krah?




Një tjetër formë "kalimtare": Arkeopteriksi

Kur hapet dosja e formave kalimtare midis zvarranikëve dhe zogjve, evolucionistët do të thonë emrin e të vetmes gjallesë që përdorin për përgjigje. Ky emër është zogu Arkeopteriks, fosili i të cilit është gjetur dhe konsiderohet si një prej formave më të njohura të ashtuquajtura kalimtare, midis atyre pak formave të tilla që evolucionistët mbrojnë. Arkeopteriksi, që sipas evolucionistëve është stërgjyshi i zogjve modernë, ka jetuar 150 milionë vjet më parë. Teoria pretendon se disa dinosaurë të përmasave të vogla të quajtur Dromeosaurë evoluan duke fituar krahë dhe filluan të fluturojnë. Kështu, Arkeopteriksi është marrë si formë kalimtare që u shmang prej të parëve të tij, dinosaurëve dhe filloi të fluturojë për herë të parë. 

MUSHKËRITË SPECIALE TË ZOGJVE



Anatomia e zogjve është krejt e ndryshme nga ajo e zvarranikëve, të cilët supozohen si paraar- dhësit e tyre. Mushkëritë e zogjve funksionojnë në mënyrë shumë të ndryshme nga gjallesat që jetojnë në tokë. Te kafshët që jetojnë në tokë procesi i frymëmarrjes dhe frymënxjerrjes kryhet në të njëjtën enë frymëmarrjeje. Zogjtë, nga ana tjetër, kanë një sistem krejt të ndryshëm frymëma- rrjeje; ajri hyn në mushkëri nga përpara dhe del nga prapa. Ky dizenjim kaq i ndryshëm gjendet vetëm te zogjtë, të cilët kanë nevojë për sasi të mëdha oksigjeni gjatë fluturimit. Eshtë e pamundur që një strukturë e tillë të evoluojë nga një mushkëri zvarraniku.


Studimet e fundit për fosilet e Arkeopteriksit kanë provuar se kjo krijesë nuk është aspak formë kalimtare, por një lloj zogu me disa karakteristika të ndryshme nga zogjtë e sotëm.

Teza se Arkeopteriksi ishte gjysmë zog që nuk mund të fluturonte në mënyrë perfekte ishte mjaft popullore midis qarqeve evolucioniste deri pak kohë më parë. Mungesa e dërrasës së kraharorit në këtë krijesë, ose së paku mosqenia e saj në formën që e kanë zogjtë që fluturojnë, qe mbajtur si prova më e rëndësishme që ky zog nuk mund të fluturonte ashtu siç duhet. (Kjo kockë është vendi ku lidhen muskujt që përdoren për fluturim. Në ditët tona kjo kockë është vërejtur te të gjithë zogjtë që fluturojnë apo jo, bile ajo është observuar edhe te lakuriqët e natës që janë gjitarë dhe i përkasin një familjeje krejt të veçantë).

Në 1992 u zbulua fosili i shtatë i Arkeopteriksit, i cili i habiti evolucionistët. Arsyeja ishte se në këtë fosil dërrasa e kraharorit, e cila mendohej se mungonte te ky zog, ekzistonte. Ky zbulim është përshkruar kështu në revistën "Nature":

Mostra e shtatë e Arkeopteriksit e zbuluar së fundi ka një dërrasë kraharori të pjesshme këndrejtë, ekzistenca e së cilës dyshohej prej kohësh, por kurrë më parë nuk ishte faktuar. Kjo dëshmon për muskujt e tij të fortë të fluturimit.37

Ky zbulim zhvlerësoi qëndrimin se Arkeopteriksi ishte një gjysmë zog që nuk mund të fluturonte siç duhet.

Nga ana tjetër, struktura e pendëve të zogjve u bë një nga gjërat më të rëndësishme që vërteton se Arkeopteriksi ishte me të vërtetë një zog që fluturonte, në kuptimin e plotë të fjalës fluturim. Struktura asimetrike e pendëve të Arkeopteriksit nuk bën dallim nga ajo e zogjve të sotëm, duke treguar se ky zog mund të fluturonte mjaft mirë. Paleontologu i famshëm Carl O. Dunbar thotë: "Për shkak të pendëve të tij, Arkeopteriksi klasifikohet si zog."38

Një tjetër fakt që tregohet nga struktura e pendëve të Arkeopteriksit është metabolizmi me gjak të ngrohtë i zogjve. Siç dihet, zvarranikët dhe dinosaurët janë kafshë me gjak të ftohtë që ndikohen nga ndryshimet e temperaturës së mjedisit ku jetojnë. Një funksion shumë i rëndësishëm i pendëve tek zogjtë është mbajtja ngrohtë e trupit. Fakti se Arkeopteriksi kishte pendë tregon se ai ishte me të vërtetë një zog me gjak të ngrohtë që kishte nevojë, ndryshe nga dinosaurët, ta mbante ngrohtë trupin e tij.




Dhëmbët dhe kthetrat e Arkeopteriksit

Dy pika të rëndësishme mbi të cilat mbështeten evolucionistët kur pretendojnë se Arkeopteriksi është formë kalimtare, janë kthetrat në krahët e tij dhe dhëmbët.

Eshtë e vërtetë se Arkeopteriksi ka kthetra në krahët e tij dhe dhëmbë në gojë, por këto tipare nuk provojnë se kjo krijesë ka ndonjë lidhje me zvarranikët. Sot njihen dy lloje zogjsh që kanë kthetra në krahët e tyre për t'u kapur pas degëve të pemëve. Këto krijesa janë plotësisht zogj, pa asnjë karakteristikë zvarraniku. Kjo është arsyeja që nuk ka aspak bazë pohimi se Arkeopteriksi është formë kalimtare vetëm pse ai ka kthetra në krahë. 

Edhe dhëmbët në sqepin e tij nuk tregojnë se ai është formë kalimtare. Evolucionistët qëllimisht mashtrojnë duke thënë se dhëmbët janë karakteristikë e zvarranikëve. Megjithatë, dhëmbët nuk janë karakteristikë tipike e zvarranikëve. Sot jetojnë zvarranikë që kanë dhëmbë, ashtu siç jetojnë edhe zvarranikë që nuk kanë dhëmbë. Për më tepër, Arkeopteriksi nuk është i vetmi zog që ka dhëmbë. Eshtë e vërtetë se zogj me dhëmbë nuk jetojnë sot, por kur shikon të dhënat fosile zbulon se jo vetëm në kohën e Arkeopteriksit dhe pas tij, por edhe pranë periudhës sonë ka ekzistuar një klasë e veçantë zogjsh që mund të klasifikohen si "zogj me dhëmbë".

Gjëja më e rëndësishme është se struktura e dhëmbëve të Arkeopteriksit dhe e zogjve të tjerë me dhëmbë është krejtësisht e ndryshme nga ajo e stërgjyshërve të tyre të supozuar, dinosaurëve. 

Ornitologët (ornitologjia është degë e zoologjisë, e cila, merret me studimin e zogjve) e famshëm Martin, Stewrt dhe Watston vërejtën se Arkeopteriksi dhe zogj të tjerë me dhëmbë kanë dhëmbë me sipërfaqe të sipërme të sheshtë dhe me rrënjë të mëdha. Dhëmbët e dinosaurëve theropodë, paraardhësit e pretenduar të këtyre zogjve, janë me majë si sharrë dhe kanë rrënjë të ngushta.39

Kërkuesit kanë krahasuar kockat e nyjes së krahut të Arkeopteriksit me ato të paraardhësve të pretenduar, dinosaurëve dhe kanë parë se nuk gjendet asnjë ngjashmëri midis tyre.40

Studimet e anatomistëve si Tarsitano, Hecht dhe A. D. Walker treguan se "ngjashmëritë" midis kësaj krijese dhe dinosaurëve që pohoheshin se kishin ekzistuar nga John Ostrom, një autoritet i njohur që deklaron se Arkeopteriksi evoluoi nga dinosaurët, ishin në të vërtetë keqinterpretime.41

Të gjitha këto zbulime tregojnë se Arkeopteriksi nuk ishte lidhje kalimtare, por vetëm një zog që futet në kategorinë e "zogjve me dhëmbë".

PENDËT E ZOGJVE


Teoria e evolucionit, e cila thotë se zogjtë evoluan nga zvarranikët, është e paaftë të shpjegojë diferencat e jashtëzakonshme midis këtyre dy klasave të ndryshme. Në strukturën skeletore, sistemim e frymëmarrjes dhe metabolizmin me gjak të ngrohtë, zogjtë janë krejt të ndryshëm nga zvarranikët. Një tjetër veçori që formon një hendek të pakapërcyeshëm midis tyre janë pendët, të cilat kanë një formë tepër të veçantë.

Trupi i zvarranikëve është i mbuluar me luspa, ndërsa trupi i zogjve me pendë. Meqenëse evolucionistët i konsiderojnë reptilët paraardhës të zogjve, ata detyrohen të thonë se pendët e zogjve kanë rrjedhur prej luspave të zvarranikëve. Në fakt, nuk ka asnjë ngja- shmëri midis tyre. A. H. Brush, profesor i fiziologjisë dhe i neurobiologjisë nga univeristeti i Konektikut, e pranon këtë realitet, pavarësisht se ai vetë është evolucionit: “Të gjitha karakteristikat, që nga struktura dhe organizimi gjenetik e deri te zhvillimi, morfogjeneza dhe organizimi i indeve, janë të ndryshme (midis pendëve dhe luspave)”.1 Për më tepër prof. Brush ekzaminon strukturën proteinike të pendëve dhe deklaron se ajo është “unike për vertebrorët”.2

Nuk ka prova fosile për të provuar se pendët e zogjve evoluan prej luspave të zvarranikëve. Përkundrazi, “pendët shfaqen papritur në të dhënat fosile si një karakteristikë unike e pamohueshme, e cila i dallon krejtësisht zogjtë”.3 Përveç kësaj, te zvarranikët nuk është zbuluar asnjë strukturë epidermale që do të mund të siguronte origjinën e pendëve të zogjve.4

Në 1996, paleontologët abuzuan me fosilet e ashtuquajtura “dinosaur me pendë” (Sinozauropteriks). Në 1997, u zbulua se këto fosile nuk kishin të bënin aspak me zogjtë dhe ato nuk ishin aspak si pendët e zogjve të sotëm.5 

Nga ana tjetër, kur ne ekzaminojmë nga afër pendët e zogjve, gjendemi përballë një ndërtimi shumë kompleks, i cili nuk mund të shpjegohet me anë të ndonjë procesi evolutiv. Ornitologu i famshëm Alan Feduccia thotë se “Çdo veçori e pendëve ka funksione aerodinamike.” Ai më poshtë vazhdon: “Unë me të vërtetë nuk mund ta kuptoj se si diçka e projektuar në mënyrë perfekte për fluturim të ishte shfaqur nga një nevojë tjetër në fillim.”6

Gjithashtu, ndërtimi i pendëve e detyroi Darvinin të mos i nënvleftësonte ato. Për më tepër, estetika perfekte e pendëve të palloit e bënte atë të ndihej i “sëmurë” (term i përdorur nga vetë ai). Në një letër që i shkroi Asa Gray në 3 prill 1860, ai thotë: “E mbaj mend mirë kohën kur të menduarit rreth syrit më bëri të dilnin djersë të ftohta, por me kohë e kalova këtë fazë.” Më poshtë ai vazhdon: “Dhe tani veçori të imta strukturore shpesh më fusin në siklet të madh. Pamja e pendëve të bishtit të palloit, sa herë që e shikoj, më bën të ndihem ‘i sëmurë’.7 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1 A. H. Brush, "On the Origin of Feathers", Journal of Evolutionary Biology, Vol. 9, 1996, fq. 132.
2 A. H. Brush, "On the Origin of Feathers", fq. 131.
3 A. H. Brush, "On the Origin of Feathers", fq. 133.
4 A. H. Brush, "On the Origin of Feathers", fq. 131.
5"Plucking the Feathered Dinosaur", Science, Cilt 278, 14 Kasım 1997, fq. 1229.
6 Douglas Palmer, "Learning to Fly", (Review of The Origin of and Evolution of Birds by Alan Feduccia, Yale University Press, 1996), New Scientist, Cilt 153, 1 Mart 1997, fq. 44.
7 Norman Macbeth, Darwin Retried: An Appeal to Reason. Boston: Gambit, 1971, fq. 101. 



Arkeopteriksi dhe fosilet e zogjve të tjerë të lashtë

Ndërsa evolucionistët për dekada e propagandonin Arkeopteriksin si evidencën më të madhe në evolucionin e zogjve, disa zbulime të fundit fosile e ndryshuan tërësisht skenarin e këtij evolucioni.

Lianhai Hou dhe Zhonghe Zhou, dy paleontologë në Institutin Kinez të Paleontologjisë Vertebrore, zbuluan një fosil të ri zogu në 1995, të cilin ata e quajtën "Konfusiusornis". Ky zog kishte gati të njëjtën moshë si Arkeopteriksi (rreth 140 milionë vjeçar), por s'kishte dhëmbë në gojë. Përveç kësaj, sqepi dhe pendët e tij kishin disa karakteristika të zogjve të sotëm. Duke pasur të njëjtën strukturë skeletore si zogjtë e sotëm, ky zog kishte gjithashtu kthetra në krahët e tij, ashtu si Arkeopteriksi. Një strukturë e veçantë e quajtur "pigostil" që mbështeste pendët e bishtit ishte e pranishme te ky zog. Shkurt, ky zog, i cili ishte në një moshë me Arkeopteriksin (i konsideruar paraardhësi më i vjetër i të gjithë zogjve dhe i pretenduar si gjysmë zvarranik), dukej tamam si zogjtë e sotëm. Ky fakt i bën të pa- vlefshme të gjitha tezat evolucioniste që e mbajnë Arkeopteriksin si paraardhësin primitiv të të gjithë zogjve.42


Kur pendët e zogjve ekzaminohen nga afër, shihet se ato përbëhen nga mijëra fije të ngjitura me njëra-tjetrën me grepa.  
Një tjetër fosil i nxjerrë në Kinë në nëntor 1996 shkaktoi akoma më shumë konfuzion. Ekzistenca e një tjetër zogu 130 milionë vjeçar i quajtur Liaoningornis u prononcua në revistën "Science" nga Hou, Martin dhe Alan Feduccia. Liaoningornis e kishte dërrasën e kraharorit, me të cilën lidhen muskujt e fluturimit, tamam si zogjtë modernë. Gjithashtu, ky zog ishte i padallueshëm nga zogjtë modernë edhe në aspekte të tjera. E vet- mja diferencë midis tyre ishte se ai kishte dhëmbë. Kjo gjë tregon se zogjtë me dhëmbë nuk kishin aspak, ashtu siç pretendojnë evolucionistët, një strukturë primitive.43 Kjo është thënë në artikullin "Nga erdhën zogjtë? Ky fosil tregon se zogjtë nuk kanë ardhur nga dinosaurët", në revistën "Discover".44

Një tjetër fosil që hedh poshtë thëniet e evolucionistëve në lidhje me Arkeopteriksin është Eolulavis. Struktura e krahut të Eolulavis-it, i cili thuhet se është 30 milionë vjet më i ri se Arkeopteriksi, është parë edhe te zogjtë e sotëm që fluturojnë ngadalë. Kjo provon se 120 milionë vjet më parë kishte zogj që fluturonin në qiell e që nuk dalloheshin nga zogjtë e sotëm në shumë aspekte.45

Këto fakte dhe një herë tjetër bëjnë të qartë se as Arkeopteriksi e as zogj të tjerë të lashtë të ngjashëm me të nuk ishin forma kalimtare. Fosilet nuk tregojnë se llojet e ndryshme të zogjve evoluan nga njëri-tjetri, përkundrazi të dhënat fosile provojnë se zogjtë e sotëm dhe zogjtë e lashtë, si Arkeopteriksi, jetuan së bashku në të njëjtën kohë. Disa lloje zogjsh si Arkeopteriksi dhe Konfusiusornis u zhdukën dhe vetëm një pjesë e specieve që ekzistonin mbijetuan deri më sot.

Shkurt, disa karakteristika të veçanta të Arkeopteriksit nuk tregojnë se kjo gjallesë është formë kalimtare. Stephan Jay Gould dhe Niles Eldredge, dy paleontologë të Harvardit dhe evolucionistë me famë, pranojnë se Arkeopteriksi është një gjallesë "mozaik" që ka karakteristika të ndryshme në formën e tij. Ai nuk mund të jetë kurrë formë kalimtare.46




Lidhja imagjinare zog - dinosaur


Zogu i quajtur Konfusiusornis ka të njëjtën moshë me Arkeopteriksin.  
Evolucionistët, të cilët përpiqen ta paraqesin Arkeopteriksin si formë kalimtare, thonë se zogjtë kanë evoluar nga dinosaurët. Një nga ornitologët më të famshëm në botë, Alan Feduccia nga universiteti i Karolinës së Veriut, kundërshton teorinë se zogjtë kanë lidhje me dinosaurët, megjithëse ai vetë është evolucionist. Për këtë gjë ai thotë:

Unë kam studiuar kafkat e zogjve për 25 vjet dhe nuk shoh ndonjë ngjashmëri... Origjina theropode (zvarranike) e zogjve, për mendimin tim, është ngatërresa më e madhe e paleontologjisë të shekullit XX.47

Larry Martin, specialist për zogjtë e lashtë, nga universiteti i Kansasit, gjithashtu hedh poshtë teorinë se zogjtë erdhën nga dinosaurët. Duke diskutuar për kontradiktat në të cilat bien evolucionistët për këtë çështje, Martin thotë:

T'ju them të vërtetën, n.q.s. unë do të mbështetja origjinën prej dinosauri të zogjve do të vihesha në siklet sa herë që do të duhej të ngrihesha e të flisja për këtë gjë.48

Për të bërë një përmbledhje, skenari i evolucionit të zogjve, i ngritur vetëm mbi bazën e Arkeopteriksit nuk është asgjë më tepër se produkt i paragjykimeve dhe i dëshirave të evolucionistëve.

CILA ËSHTË ORIGJINA E INSEKTEVE FLUTURUESE?


Një shembull nga skenaret evolucioniste: Dinosaurët që u bënë me krahë, duke u përpjekur për të kapur insekte. 
Duke pohuar se dinosaurët u transformuan në zogj, evolucionistët mbështesin pohimet e tyre duke pretenduar se disa dinosaurë që lëviznin gjymtyrët e tyre të përparme sikur po fluturonin gjatë gjuetisë së insekteve, "arritën t'i shndërronin këto gjymtyrë në krahë për fluturim", ashtu siç tregohet në pikturë. Duke mos pasur asnjë bazë shkencore dhe duke mos genë gjë tjetër veçse një imagjinatë fëminore, kjo teori sjell me vete një kontradiktë logjike shumë të thjeshtë: shembulli i dhënë nga evolucioinstët për të shpjeguar origjinën e fluturimit ka diçka që nuk shkon. Përpara se të përpiqen të shpjegojnë mënyrën se si dinosaurët arritën të fluturojnë, atyre u duhet të shpjegojnë se si arritën insektet të realizojnë fluturimin e tyre perfekt, i cili ka karakteristika shumë të veçanta; mjafton të përmendim se mesatarisht insektet fluturuese i rrahin krahët 500 herë në sekondë (në një kohë kur njeriu nuk mund t'i mbyllë sytë më shumë se 10 herë në sekondë). Jo vetëm kaq, por krahët e tyre lëvizin njëkohësisht, dhe çdo lëvizje e pasinkronizuar e krahëve do të çonte në humbjen e ekuilibrit, por kjo nuk ndodh kurrë. Biologu anglez Robin Wooton shkruan në artikullin me titull "Ndërtimi mekanik i krahëve të insekteve":

"Sa më mirë që ne kuptojmë funksionimin e krahëve të insekteve aq më mahnitës, më i detajuar dhe më i bukur shfaqet ndërtimi i tyre. Zakonisht, strukturat dizenjohen në mënyrë të atillë që të kenë një shkallë deformimi sa më të ulët; ndërsa mekanizmat dizënjohen në mënyrë të atillë që komponentet e tyre të lëvizin në mënyra dhe drejtime të caktuara. Krahët e insekteve i kombinojnë këto dy veçori në një të vetme. Kjo arrihet duke përdorur komponente me rreze të lartë elasticiteti, të kombinuara në mënyrë elegante që të lejojnë deformimet e duhura në përgjigje të forcave të caktuara dhe të arrijnë efikasitetin maksimal në përdorimin e ajrit."1
Nga ana tjetër nuk gjendet asnjë fosil që të argumentojë evolucionin imagjinar të zogjve. Kjo është ajo që zoologu i dalluar francez Pierre Grasse do të thotë, kur shprehet: "Ne jemi në errësirë në lidhje me origjinën e insekteve."2

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1 Robin J.Wootton, "The Mechanical Design of Insect Wings", (Ndërtimi mekanik i krahëve të insekteve), Scientific American, v. 263, nëntor 1990, fq. 120.
2 Pierre-P Grassé, Evolution of Living Organisms, (Evolucini i organizmave të gjallë), New York: Aca-demic Press, 1977, fq. 30. 




Origjina e gjitarëve

Ashtu siç e përmendëm më sipër, teoria e evolucionit propozon se disa krijesa imagjinare që dolën nga deti u transformuan në zvarranikë, të cilët nga ana e tyre u transformuan në zogj. Sipas të njëjtit skenar, zvarranikët janë paraardhësit jo vetëm të zogjve, por edhe të gjitarëve. Midis zvarranikëve, të cilët kanë luspa, gjak të ftohtë e riprodhohen me anë të vezëve dhe gjitarëve, të cilët kanë qime, gjak të ngrohtë e riprodhohen me lindje, ka diferenca tepër të mëdha strukturale.

Një shembull konkret për ndryshimin e madh struktural midis zva- rranikëve dhe gjitarëve është ndryshimi i strukturës së nofullave të tyre. Nofulla e poshtme e gjitarëve përbëhet vetëm nga një kockë, në të cilën janë vendosur dhëmbët. Te zvarranikët ka tre kocka të vogla në të dy anët e nofullës. Një tjetër ndryshim bazë është se të gjithë gjitarët kanë tre kocka në veshin e mesëm, çekanin, kudhrën dhe yzengjinë. Te të gjithë zvarranikët ka vetëm një kockë në veshin e mesëm. Evolucionistët thonë se nofulla dhe veshi i mesëm i zvarranikëve evoluan gradualisht në nofullën dhe veshin e mesëm të gjitarëve. Pyetja pse ndodhi ky ndryshim mbetet pa përgjigje e, në mënyrë të veçantë, mbetet pa përgjigje pyetja se si një kockë evoluoi në një vesh me tre kocka dhe si procesi i të dëgjuarit vazhdoi të funksionote gjatë gjithë kohës së ndryshimit. Ndaj nuk është e çuditshme që nuk është gjetur qoftë edhe një fosil i vetëm që lidh zvarranikët me gjitarët. Kjo është arsyeja që paleontologu evolucionist Roger Lewin u detyrua të thoshte: "Tranzicioni për te gjitari i parë është akoma enigmë."49 

George Gaylord Simpson një prej autoriteteve më të mëdha evolucioniste dhe themeluesi e neo-Darvinizmit bën këtë koment për këtë fakt, i cili është tepër problematik për evolucionistët:


Një fosil lakuriqi nate 50 milionë vjeçar: aspak i ndryshëm nga kolegu i tij modern. (Science vol. 154) 
 Evolucionistët propozojnë se të gjitha speciet e gjitarëve evoluan nga një paraardhës i përbashkët. Megjithatë ka diferenca gjigande midis specieve të ndryshme të gjitarëve si p.sh. arinjtë, balenat, minjtë dhe lakuriqët. Secila prej këtyre gjallesave ka sisteme specifike. P.sh. lakuriqët e natës janë krijuar me një sistem tepër të ndjeshëm ultratingujsh që i ndihmon ata të ndërtojnë hartën e ambientit ku ndodhen në mes të errësirës. Këto sisteme komplekse, të cilat teknologjia moderne nuk mund t’i imitojë, nuk mund të jenë shfaqur si pasojë e rastësisë. Të dhënat fosile gjithashtu tregojnë se lakuriqët erdhën në egzistencë në mënyrë të menjëherëshme me të njëjtat karakteristika të përsosura që kanë edhe sot, pa kaluar në ndonjë proces evolutiv. 

Ngjarja më problematike në historinë e jetës në tokë është ndryshimi ndërmjet Mesozoikut, erës së zvarranikëve dhe Kenozoikut, erës së gjitarëve. Eshtë njësoj sikur perdja të bjerë papritur në skenë ku të gjithë rolet kryesore luhen nga zvarranikët, veçanërisht nga dinosaurët, të cilët janë të pranishëm me një numër mjaft të madh dhe me varietete marramendëse, pastaj të ngrihet përsëri menjëherë dhe të paraqesë të njëjtën skenë e role, por tashmë me një ngjyrim tjetër, ngjyrim në të cilin dinosaurët janë zhdukur, zvarranikët e tjerë janë figurantë, ndërsa të gjitha rolet kryesore luhen nga gjitarë të llojeve të papërmendura në aktet paraprirëse."50

Për më tepër, kur gjitarët u shfaqën papritur, ata ishin shumë të ndryshëm nga çdo formë tjetër jete. Kafshë të tilla kaq të ndryshme, si lakuriqët e natës, kuajt, minjtë dhe balenat dolën të gjitha në të njëjtën periudhë gjeologjike. Vendosja e një lidhjeje evolutive midis tyre është e pamundur edhe në mënyrë imagjinare. Zoologu evolucionist R. Erik Lombard ka shkruar kështu në një artikull në revistën "Evolution":

Ata që kërkojnë informacion specifik të dobishëm për ndërtimin e filogjenezës të gjitarëve do të zhgënjehen.51

Të gjitha këto tregojnë se të gjitha gjallesat u shfaqën në tokë në mënyrë të menjëherëshme dhe plotësisht të formuara pa pasur ndonjë proces evolutiv. Kjo është provë konkrete e faktit se gjallesat u krijuan. Evolucionistët përpiqen të interpretojnë faktin se gjallesat erdhën në ekzistencë në një radhë të caktuar si një fakt të pranuar të evolucionit. Radha sipas së cilës u shfaqën gjallesat është RADHA E KRIJIMIT, sepse është krejtësisht e pamundur të flasësh për një proces evolutiv. Oqeanet dhe toka u mbushën me gjallesa që u krijuan nga Krijuesi, i Cili krijoi më pas edhe njeriun. Krejt në kundërshtim nga historia e njeriut-majmun që u imponohet njerëzve me një propagandë mediash intensive, njeriu, ashtu si edhe kafshët, u shfaq në tokë papritur dhe plotësisht i formuar. 



MITI I EVOLUCIONIT TË KALIT

Deri vonë, një sekuencë imagjinare e supozuar se tregonte evolucionin e kalit është paraqitur si provë shumë e rëndësishme fosile për teorinë e evolucionit. Sot shumë evolucionistë pranojnë se skenari i evolucoinit të kalit ka marrë fund. Evolucionisti Boyce Rensberger, tha në prani të 150 evolucionistëve, në një simpo- zium katër ditor mbi problemet e teorisë së evolucionit gradual, të mbajtur në 1980 në Chicago, se skenari i evolucionit të kuajve nuk ka bazë në të dhënat fosile dhe se nuk është vërejtur ndonjë proces evolutiv që të tregojë evolucionin gradual të kuajve.

Shembulli i trajtuar gjerësisht për evolucionin e kuajve që sugjeron një kalim gradual nga një krijesë katërgishtore me madhësinë e dhelprës që jetonte afërsisht 50 milionë vjet më parë te kali i sotëm me një thundër, dihej prej një kohe të gjatë se ishte i gabuar. Në vend të ndryshimit gradual, fosilet e supozuara si të ndërmjetme shfaqen plotësisht të dalluara mirë nga njëra-tjetra, krejtësisht të pandryshuara e pastaj zhduken. Format kalimtare nuk njihen.1

Paleontologu i famshëm Kolin Peterson, drejtor i Muzeut të Historisë së Natyrës në Angli, ku janë paraqitur skemat e “evolucionit të kuajve” ka thënë si më poshtë për këto skema që akoma i serviren publikut:

Ka pasur versione të ndryshme, njëri më me fantazi se tjetri, për natyrën se si ajo histori [e jetës] është në të vërtetë. Shembulli më i famshëm, akoma i ekspozuar poshtë, është evolucioni i kuajve i përgatitur ndoshta 50 vjet më parë. Kjo gjë është trajtuar si e vërtetë në shumë libra. Tani mendoj se ajo është diçka që nuk shkon fare, veçanërisht kur vetë njerëzit që propozuan skenare të tilla e kuptojnë natyrën e tyre spekulative.2 

Atëherë, cilat janë bazat për evolucionin e kuajve? Ky skenar është formuluar në bazë të paraqitjeve grafike të manipuluara me anë të rregullimit, sipas imagjinatës së shfrenuar evolucioniste, të sekuencave të fosileve të specieve të veçanta që kanë jetuar në periudha mjaft të ndryshme në Indi, Afrikën e Jugut, Amerikën e Veriut dhe Evropë. Ka më shumë se 20 grafikë të evolucionit të kuajve të propozuar nga kërkues të ndryshëm. Evolucionistët nuk kanë arritur të bien dakord për problemin e këtyre pemëve familjare (të evoluimit të kuajve), të cilat janë krejtësisht të ndryshme nga njëra-tjetra. E vetmja pikë e përbashkët e tyre është ideja se një krijesë me përmasat e qenit e quajtur Eohipus, që ka jetuar në periudhën Eocene 55 milionë vjet më parë, është paraardhësi i kalit (Ekus). Por lidhjet nga Eohipus deri tek Ekus thjesht nuk ekzistojnë.

Shkencëtari evolucionist, Gordon Taylor, shpjegon këtë të vërtetë në librin e tij “Misteri i madh i evolucionit”:

Por ndoshta dobësia më serioze e Darvinizmit është dështimi i paleontologëve në gjetjen e sekuencave të organizmave që demonstrojnë bindshëm ndryshime të mëdha evolutive. Kali shpesh citohet si shembulli i vetëm për këtë gjë, por e vërteta është se rruga nga Eohipus tek Ekus është shumë e paqëndrueshme. Evolucionistët po- hojnë se është provuar një rritje e vazhdueshme në përmasa, por në të vërtetë disa hallka të ashtuquajtura kalimtare janë më të vogla se vetë Eohipus, jo më të mëdha. Pjesë nga burime të ndryshme mund të bashkohen për të dhënë një sekuencë bindëse, por nuk ka asnjë fakt që të vërtetojë se ato kanë qenë vendosur në të njëjtën mënyrë me kalimin e kohës.3

Të gjitha këto fakte janë prova të forta që tregojnë se grafikët e evolucionit të kuajve, të cilat paraqiten si evidencat më të forta të evolucionit, nuk janë gjë tjetër veçse përra- lla të sajuara nga imagjinata e njerëzve që shikojnë ëndrra me sy hapur.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


1 Bis Rensberger, Houston Chronicle, 5 nëntor 1980, fq. 15.
2 Kolin Peterson, Harper’s, shkurt 1984, fq. 60.
3 Gordon Taylor, “Misteri i madh i evolucionit”, Abacus, Sphere Books, London, 1984, fq. 234.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## monarku

Keqinterpretimi i të dhënave fosile



P ara se të hyjmë në detajet e mitit të evolucionit të njeriut, duhet të përmendim metodën e propagandës që ka bindur opinionin publik për idenë se krijesa gjysmënjeri-gjysmëmajmun kanë jetuar dikur në të kaluarën. Kjo metodë propagande përdor "rindërtimin" që i bëhet fosileve. Rindërtimi është vizatimi i një pikture apo ndërtimi i një modeli të një gjallese duke u bazuar në të dhënat fosile, por me këtë evolucionistët kanë spekuluar shumë duke bërë rindërtime imagjinare të bazuara vetëm në një kockë, ndonjëherë vetëm në një fragment kocke. Njerëzit-majmunë që shikojmë nëpër revista, gazeta ose filma nuk janë gjë tjetër veç rindërtime imagjinare.

Meqenëse zakonisht fosilet janë jo të rregullta dhe të paplota, çdo li- dhje që bëhet, duke i marrë ato për bazë, është spekulative. Në fakt rindërtimi i bërë nga evolucionistët, i bazuar në mbetjet fosile, bëhet pikërisht për të bërë të vlefshme tezat evolucioniste. Një antropolog nga Harvardi, David R. Pilbeam e thekson këtë fakt kur thotë:

VIZATIME IMAGJINARE DHE MASHTRUESE  





Në vizatimet dhe ndërtimet e tyre, evolucionistët me paramendim fusin karakteristika që nuk kanë asnjë gjurmë në të dhënat fosile, si p.sh. struktura e buzëve dhe hundës, forma e flokëve, forma e vetullave si dhe qimet e tjera të trupit. Qëllimi i tyre është mbështetja e evolucionit me çdo kusht. Gjithashtu, ata përgatisin piktura të detajuara që paraqesin krijesa imagjinare, duke ecur bashkë me familjet e tyre, apo duke gjuajtur. Sidoqoftë, këto vizatime janë pjellë e imagjinatës dhe nuk kanë ekui- valentë në të dhënat fosile.


Së paku në paleontologji të dhënat janë kaq të shpërndara, saqë teoria influencon shumë interpretimet. Në të kaluarën teoritë kanë pasqyruar bindjet dhe ideologjitë personale në vend që pasqyrojnë të dhënat e sakta. 52 

Meqenëse njerëzit janë mjaft të ndikueshëm nga informacioni pamor, këto rindërtime i shërbejnë mjaft mirë evolucionistëve për t'i bindur ata se këto krijesa të rindërtuara kanë ekzistuar me të vërtetë në të shkuarën.

Këtu ne duhet të ndriçojmë një pikë të veçantë. Rindërtimet e bëra mbi kockat e mbetura mund të tregojnë vetëm karakteristikat e përgjithshme të objektit, ndërsa detajet e veçanta që dallojnë anën e jashtme zhduken shpejt me kalimin e kohës. Prandaj me interpretimin spekulativ të pamjes së jashtme, pikturat apo modelet e rindërtuara bëhen totalisht sipas imagjinatës së personit që i prodhon ato. Earnst A. Hooten nga universiteti i Harvardit e shpjegon kështu situatën:

TRE NDËRTIME TË NDRYSHME TË BAZUARA
NË TË NJËJTËN KAFKË




Sunday Time, 
4 Prill 1964
 Vizatim i Maurice Wilson

Rindërtim i N. Parker, N. Geograpic, Shtator 1960



Të përpiqesh të ribësh pamjen e jashtme është një ndërmarrje akoma më e rrezikshme. Buzët, sytë, veshët dhe maja e hundës nuk lënë ndonjë veçori në pjesët kockore poshtë tyre. Ju me të njëjtën lehtësi mund të modeloni mbi një kafkë neandertali karakteristikat e një shimpanzeje ose linjat e një filozofi. Këto rindërtime të llojeve të hershme të njeriut kanë shumë pak vlerë shkencore dhe shërbejnë vetëm për të çorientuar publikun. Prandaj mos u besoni rindërtimeve.53 

Në fakt, evolucionistët kanë shpikur kaq shumë histori të pavërteta, saqë të njëjtës kafkë i janë bashkangjitur fytyra të ndryshme. Shembull tipik i këtyre makinacioneve janë tre rindërtimet që i janë bërë fosilit me emrin Australopitekus Robustus.

Interpretimi me paragjykime apo fabrikimi i shumë rindërtimeve tregon qartë sesa shpesh evolucionistët gjejnë mbrojtje në mashtrime. Në një farë mënyre kjo mund të duket fare e vogël po të krahasohet me mashtrimet që janë bërë në historinë e evolucionit.

52 David R. Pilbeam, "Rearranging Our Family Tree" (Duke rirregulluar pemën tonë familjare), Nature, qershor 1978, fq. 40.
53 Earnest A. Hooton, "Up From the Ape" (Nga majmuni), New York: McMillan, 1931, fq. 332.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## monarku

Falsifikimet e evolucionit



Nuk ekziston asnjë provë konkrete fosile që mbështet pamjen e njeriut-majmun, i cili reklamohet në mënyrë të pandërprerë nga mediat dhe qarqet akademike evolucioniste. Me penela në dorë, evolucionistët prodhojnë krijesa imagjinare, por fakti se për këto piktura nuk gjenden fosile që mund të harmonizohen me to përbën një problem tepër serioz për evolucionistët. Një prej metodave interesante që ata përdorin për të kapërcyer këtë pengesë është "prodhimi" i fosileve që nuk gjenden. Njeriu i Pitdaunit, skandali më i madh në historinë e shkencës, është një shembull që s’ka nevojë për koment.




Njeriu i Piltdaunit: Një kafkë njeriu dhe një nofull orangutangu

Historia e një mashtrimi

Fosillet janë nxjerrë nga toka nga Charles Dawson dhe i janë dhënë Sir Arthur Smith     
Pjesët janë rindërtuar për të formuar kafkën e famshme. Pjesë nga një kafkë njeriu.



Nofull orangutangu.

Duke u bazuar në kafkën e rindërtuar, janë bërë shumë vizatime e skulptura dhe janë shkruar shumë komente e artikuj.   
Dyzet vjet pas zbulimit të tij, fosili i Piltdaunit u provua nga një grup kërkuesish se ishte një mashtrim.


Një doktor i njohur dhe një paleo-antropolog i shquar, Charles Dawson, deklaroi në 1912 se kishte gjetur një kockë nofulle dhe një fragment kafke në një gropë, në Piltdaun, Angli. Megjithëse kocka e nofullës anonte më shumë nga ajo e majmunit, ndërsa dhëmbët dhe kafka ishin si ato të njeriut, këto mostra të menduara si 500 mijë vjeçare u etiketuan me emrin "Njeriu i Piltdaunit" dhe u paraqitën në disa muze si prova absolute të evolucionit të njeriut. Për më shumë se 40 vjet, shumë artikuj shkencorë u shkruan për Njeriun e Piltdaunit si dhe u bënë shumë interpretime dhe piktura, kurse fosilet paraqiteshin si një argument i rëndësishëm i evolucionit të njeriut. Jo më pak se 500 doktorata janë shkruar mbi këtë subjekt.54 Paleoantropologu amerikan, Henry Fairfield Osborn, ka thënë gjatë vizitës së tij në Muzeun Britanik në vitin 1935:

… ne kemi nevojë të na kujtojnë gjithmonë se natyra është plot me paradokse dhe ky është një zbulim i çuditshëm për njeriun e hershëm…55


Në vitin 1949, Keneth Okley, nga Departamenti i Paleontologjisë në Muzeun Britanik u përpoq të provonte "testin e fluorit", një test i ri i përdorur për të caktuar moshën e fosileve. Prova u bë mbi fosilin e Njeriut të Piltdaunit. Rezultati qe katastrofal. Gjatë testit doli se kocka e nofullës së Njeriut të Piltdaunit nuk përmbante fluor. Kjo tregon se kjo kockë kishte qëndruar e varrosur jo më shumë se disa vjet. Kafka, e cila përmbante një sasi të vogël fluori, rezultoi se ishte vetëm disa mijëra vjeçare.

Studimet e fundit kronologjike të bëra me metodën e fluorit kanë nxjerrë se kafka është vetëm disa mijëra vjeçare. U përcaktua se dhëmbët në kockën e nofullës i përkisnin një orangutangu dhe ishin të vendosura artificialisht në të. Gjithashtu edhe vegla primitive e zbuluar së bashku me fosilet qe thjesht një imitacion i mprehur me pajisje hekuri. 56

Ky falsifikim u bë publik në vitin 1953 në analizën e hollësishme të bërë nga Weiner. Kafka i përkiste një njeriu 500 vjeçar, ndërsa kocka e nofullës i përkiste një majmuni të ngordhur pak kohë më parë. Dhëmbët ishin rregulluar më vonë dhe i ishin shtuar nofullës. Bashkimet ishin bërë në atë mënyrë që të dukeshin si ato të njeriut. Pastaj të gjitha pjesët ishin veshur me dikromat potasiumi për t’i dhënë një pamje të vjetër. Kjo veshje u zhduk kur ato u zhytën në acid. Le Gros Klark, i cili bënte pjesë në grupin që nxori në shesh mashtrimin, nuk mundi ta fshehë habinë e tij për këtë situatë dhe tha:

Provat e gërvishtjeve artificiale binin menjëherë në sy. Në të vërtetë ato dukeshin kaq qartë saqë çdokush mund të pyesë: Si është e mundur që kjo t’i shpëtonte vëzhgimeve të mëparshme…?!57

Pas gjithë kësaj Njeriu i Piltdaunit u hoq me shpejtësi nga Muzeu Britanik ku ishte ekspozuar për më shumë se dyzet vjet.




Njeriu i Nebraskës: Një dhëmb derri


Kjo pikturë është vizatuar duke u bazuar në një dhëmb të vetëm dhe është pu- blikuar në revistën Ilustrated London News në 24 Qershor, 1922. Sidoqoftë, evolucionistët mbetën shumë të zhgënjyer, kur u zbulua se ky dhëmb nuk i përkiste as një njeriu as një krijese të ngjashme me majmunin, por një lloji të zhdukur derrash të egër. 
Jemi në vitin 1922, Henry Fairfield Osborn, menaxheri i Muzeut Amerikan të Historisë së Natyrës deklaroi se kishte zbuluar në Nebraskën Perëndimore fosilin e një dhëmballe, e cila i përkiste periudhës së Plioce- nit. Për këtë dhëmb u pohua se kishte karakteristikat e atij të njeriut dhe majmunit. Argumentimet shkencore filluan dhe sipas disa interpretimeve ky dhëmb i përkiste Pitekantropus Erektus, ndërsa sipas disa të tjerëve ky dhëmb ishte më afër njerëzve. Fosili që ngriti një debat të zjarrtë, u quajt "Njeriu i Nebraskës". Atij iu dha menjëherë një emër shkencor: Hesperopitekus Haroldkuki.

Shumë autoritete e mbështetën Osbornin. Duke u bazuar në këtë dhëmb të vetëm, u bë rindërtimi i kokës dhe trupit të Njeriut të Nebraskës. Për më tepër, Njeriu i Nebraskës u vizatua bashkë me gruan dhe fëmijët e tij, si një familje e tërë në natyrë.


Të gjitha këto u bënë nga një dhëmb i vetëm. Qarqet evolucioniste i dhanë kaq shumë rëndësi, saqë kur një kërkues i quajtur William Bryan i kundërshtoi këto vendime të paragjykuara të mbështetura vetëm në një dhëmb, u kritikua mjaft ashpër.

Në 1927 u gjetën pjesë të tjera të skeletit. Sipas këtyre copave të zbuluara së fundi, dhëmbi nuk i përkiste as një njeriu e as një majmuni. U zbulua se ai i përkiste një specie të zhdukur derri të egër amerikan të quajtur Prostenops. William Gregory e titulloi kështu artikullin e tij të publikuar në "Science" ku ai prononconte këtë gafë: Hesperopitekus: as majmun as njeri.58

Pas kësaj, të gjitha pikturat e Hesperopitekus Haroldkuki dhe familjes së tij u hoqën menjëherë nga literatura evolucioniste.




Ota Benga: Afrikani në kafaz

Pasi Darvini shkoi akoma më tutje me librin e tij "Prejardhja e Nje- riut", duke thënë se njeriu evoluoi nga qenie të ngjashme me majmunin, ai filloi të kërkojë fosile për të mbështetur këtë gjë. Disa evolucionistë besonin se krijesa gjysmënjeri-gjysmëmajmun duhet të gjendeshin jo vetëm në mbetjet fosile, por edhe të gjallë në pjesë të ndryshme të botës. Në fi- llim të shekullit XX gjurmimet për zbulimin e "li- dhjeve ndërmjetëse të gjalla" çuan në incidente fatkeqe, një prej më të tmerrshmeve është historia e pigmeut me emrin Ota Benga.


OTA BENGA: Pigmeu në kopshtin zoologjik.  
Ota Benga u kap në vitin 1904 nga një kërkues evolucionist në Kongo. Në gjuhën e tij emri i tij do të thoshte "shok". Ai kishte një grua dhe dy fëmijë. I lidhur me zinxhirë dhe i futur në kafaz ai u çua në SHBA ku shkencëtarët evolucionistë ia ekspozuan publikut së bashku me specie të tjera majmunësh dhe e prezantuan atë si "lidhja kalimtare më e afërt e njeriut". Dy vjet më vonë atë e çuan në kopshtin zoologjik të Bronksit, në Nju Jork, ku ai i paraqitej publikut nën emërtimin "stërgjysh i lashtë i njeriut", së bashku me ca shimpanze, një gorillë e quajtur Dinah dhe një orangutang i quajtur Dohung. Dr. William T. Hornaday, drejtori evolucionist i kopshtit zoologjik, mbante fjalime të gjata ku tregonte sesa krenar ishte që kishte këtë "formë kalimtare" në kopshtin e tij dhe e trajtonte Ota Bengën e futur në kafaz si një kafshë të rëndomtë. Duke mos pasur mundësi të duronte trajtimin që i bëhej, Ota Benga vrau veten. 59

Njeriu i Piltdaunit, ai i Nebraskës, Ota Benga… Këto skandale dëshmojnë se shkencëtarët evolucionistë nuk hezitojnë të përdorin çdo lloj metode antishkencore për të provuar teorinë e tyre. Duke e ngulitur këtë gjë në mendje, kur shikon të ashtuquajturat argumente të tjera të mitit të evolucionit të njeriut, ndodhesh përballë të njëjtës situatë. Në këto argumente ka histori joreale dhe një ushtri vullnetarësh që s’lënë gjë pa bërë për të vërtetuar këtë 

54 Stephen Jay Gould, "Smith Woodward's Folly", New Scientist, 5 shkurt 1979, fq. 44.
55 Stephen Jay Gould, "Smith Woodward's Folly", New Scientist, 5 shkurt 1979, fq. 44.
56 Kenneth Oakley, William Le Gros Clark & J. S, "Piltdawn", Meydan Larousse, vol. 10, fq. 133.
57 Stephen Jay Gould, "Smith Woodward's Folly", New Scientist, 5 shkurt 1979, fq. 44.
58 W. K. Gregory, "Hesperopitekus nuk është as njeri as majmun", Science, vol. 66, dhjetor 1927, fq. 576.
59 Philips Verner Bradford, Harvey Blume, "Ota Benga: Pigmer në kopështin zoologjik, New York: Delta Books, 1992.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## monarku

Skenari i evolucionit të njeriut


Në kapitujt e mëparshëm pamë se nuk ekziston asnjë mekanizëm në natyrë që i bën gjallesat të evoluojnë. Gjithashtu, pamë se gjallesat erdhën në ekzistencë jo si rezultat i një procesi evolutiv, por u shfaqën krejt papritur me strukturën e tyre prezente. Pra, ato u krijuan. Pranda,j është e qartë se evolucioni i njeriut është një histori që nuk ka ndodhur kurrë. 

Atëherë cila është baza e kësaj historie sipas evolucionistëve?

Kjo bazë është ekzistenca e shumë fosileve, mbi të cilat evolucionistët janë në gjendje të ndërtojnë interpretime imagjinare. Gjatë gjithë historisë, më shumë se 6,000 specie majmunësh kanë jetuar në tokë. Këto specie, shumica të zhdukura (sot në tokë jetojnë vetëm 120 specie majmunësh), përbëjnë një burim të pasur për evolucionistët.

Ata shkruan skenarin e evolucionit të njeriut duke përpunuar disa kafka, që i përshtateshin qëllimit të tyre. Sipas tyre, këto krijesa evoluan me kalimin e kohës dhe disa prej tyre u bënë majmunët e sotëm, ndërsa grupi tjetër ndoqi një tjetër rrugë evoluimi, duke evoluar në njerëzit e sotëm.

Të gjitha zbulimet paleontologjike, anatomike dhe biologjike kanë treguar se kjo që pretendohet nga evolucionistët është po aq fiktive dhe e pavlefshme sa të gjitha pretendimet e tjera të tyre. Përveç pikturave të falsifikuara me paramendim, asnjë provë e saktë nuk është paraqitur për të argumentuar lidhjet midis majmunit dhe njeriut.

Të dhënat fosile na tregojnë se gjatë gjithë historisë, njerëzit kanë qenë njerëz, ndërsa majmunët majmunë. Disa prej fosileve, për të cilat evolucionistët pretendojnë se janë stërgjyshërit e njeriut, i përkasin racave njerëzore që kanë jetuar deri vonë, rreth 10,000 vjet më parë dhe pastaj u zhdukën. Për më tepër, shumë komunitete njerëzore që jetojnë sot kanë të njëjtat karakteristika dhe paraqitje fizike si ato të racave njerëzore të zhdukura, për të cilat evolucionistët thonë se janë stërgjyshërit e njerëzve. Të gjitha këto janë prova të qarta që tregojnë se njeriu nuk ka kaluar kurrë nëpërmjet një procesi evolucioni në ndonjë periudhë të historisë.

Më e rëndësishmja është se ka diferenca të shumta anatomike midis majmunëve dhe njerëzve dhe askush nuk mund të ketë ardhur në ekzistencë nga një proces evolutiv. Bipedaleteti (dykëmbshmëria) është një prej tyre. Siç do ta shpjegojmë më vonë në detaje, bipedaliteti (dykëmbshmëria) është një nga tiparet më të rëndësishme që e dallon njeriun nga kafshët.




Pema familjare imagjinare e njeriut

Darvinizmi pretendon se njeriu i sotëm ka evoluar nga disa krijesa të ngjashme me majmunët. Gjatë këtij procesi evolutiv, i cili mendohet të ketë filluar 4-5 milionë vjet më parë, thuhet se ekzistonin disa "forma kalimtare" midis njeriut modern dhe stërgjyshërve të tij. Sipas këtij skenari krejtësisht të fantazuar, "kategoritë" bazë janë katër:

1- Australopitekët

2- Homo Habilis

3- Homo Erektus

4- Homo Sapiens

Evolucionistët e quajnë të ashtuquajturin stërgjyshin e parë të njeriut dhe të majmunëve Australopitek, që do të thotë "majmuni i jugut". Australopitekët, që nuk janë gjë tjetër veçse një specie e vjetër majmunësh të zhdukur, kanë ekzistuar në disa lloje. Disa kanë pasur struktura të ndërtuara mirë, ndërsa disa të tjerë kanë qenë të vegjël dhe me shtat të hollë.

Evolucionistët e klasifikojnë fazën tjetër të evolucionit të njeriut si "homo", "njeri". Sipas evolucionistëve gjallesat në serinë "homo" janë më të zhvilluara se Australopiteku dhe jo shumë të ndryshëm nga njeriu modern. Njeriu i sotëm, Homo Sapiens, thuhet se ka formuar fazën e fundit të këtij evolucioni.

Fosilet si "Njeriu i Xhavës", "Njeriu i Pekinit" dhe "Lusi", të cilat paraqiten në media herë pas here dhe gjenden në botimet dhe literaturën evolucioniste, përfshihen në një prej katër specieve të përmendura më parë.

NJË KOCKË NOFULLE SHËRBEU SI SHKËNDIJË FRYMËZIMI




(Në të djathtë) Fosili i parë i zbuluar i Ramapitekus: një nofull që mungon e përbërë nga dy pjesë. (Sipër) Evolucionistët vizatuan Ramapitekus, familjen dhe am- bjentin e tij, duke u bazuar në këto kocka nofullash.


Disa forma kalimtare kandidate si Ramapitekus janë përjashtuar nga pema imagjinare familjare e njeriut, pasi u kuptua se ato ishin thjesht majmunë. 60

Duke e futur zinxhirin e lidhjes formën "Australopitek > Homo Habilis > Homo Erektus > Homo Sapiens" evolucionistët nënkuptojnë se secila prej këtyre specieve është paraardhëse e njëra-tjetrës. Zbulimet e fu- ndit të paleo-antropologëve kanë treguar se Australopiteku, Homo Habilis dhe Homo Erektus kanë ekzistuar në pjesë të ndryshme të botës në të njëjtën kohë. Për më tepër, një segment i caktuar njerëzish i klasifikuar si Homo Erektus ka jetuar deri në kohët moderne. Homo Sapiens, Neandertali dhe Homo Sapiens Sapiens (njeriu modern) kanë bashkëjetuar në të njëjtën zonë. Kjo situatë tregon dukshëm pavlefshmërinë e thënies se ata janë paraardhës të njëri-tjetrit.

Të gjitha kërkimet shkencore kanë treguar se të dhënat fosile nuk su- gjerojnë një proces evolutiv, ashtu siç pretendojnë evolucionistët. Fosilet, për të cilat evolucionistët thonë se i përkasin stërgjyshërve të njeriut, në fakt i përkasin ose racës njerëzore ose majmunëve. Atëherë cilat janë fosile njeriu dhe cilat janë fosile majmuni? A është e mundur që ndonjë prej tyre të konsiderohet formë kalimtare? Për të gjetur përgjigjen le të shikojmë më nga afër secilën kategori. 




Australopiteku: Një majmun

Autralopiteku, që përfaqson kategorinë e parë, do të thotë "majmun i jugut". Eshtë pranuar se këto krijesa u shfaqën për herë të parë në Afrikë, rreth 4 milionë vjet më parë dhe jetuan deri 1 milion vjet më parë. Midis tyre ka disa klasa. Evolucionistët marrin A. Afarensis si specien më të vjetër të Australopitekut. Pas këtij vjen A. Afrikanus, që ka kocka më të holla dhe pastaj A. Robustus, që ka relativisht kocka më të mëdha. Ndërsa për A. Boisei, disa kërkues pranojnë se ai ishte një specie tjetër, të tjerë thonë se ai ishte një nënspecie e A. Robustus.

Të gjitha speciet e Australopitekut janë majmunë të zhdukur që i ngjajnë majmunëve të sotëm. Kapaciteti i kafkës së tyre është njësoj ose më i vogël se i shimpazeve të sotme. Në duart dhe këmbët e tyre ka pjesë të posaçme që ata i përdornin për t’u ngjitur në pemë, tamam si shimpanzetë e sotme. Gjithashtu këmbët e tyre kanë aftësi për t’u kapur dhe për t’u mbajtur në degët e pemëve. Ata janë të shkurtër (maksimumi 130 cm) tamam si shimpazetë e sotme. Mashkulli i Australopitekut është më i madh se femra. Shumë karakteristika, si p.sh. detajet e kafkës, afërsia e syve, dhëmballët e mprehta, struktura e nofullës, krahët e gjatë, këmbët e shkurtra, janë argumente që tregojnë se këto gjallesa nuk ishin të ndryshme nga majmunët e sotëm.

Evolucionistët thonë se, megjithëse Australopitekët kanë anatominë e një majmuni, ata ecnin duke mbajtur trupin drejt si njerëzit dhe jo si majmunët.

Kjo thënie e ecjes me "trupin drejt" është në fakt një pikëpamje që ka qenë mbrojtur nga paleo-antropologët si Richard Leakey dhe Donald C. Johanson për dekada me radhë. Tashmë shumë shkencëtarë kanë nxjerrë në pah shumë fakte të reja në lidhje me strukturën skeletore të Australo- pitekut dhe kanë provuar pasaktësinë e këtij argumenti. Kërkimi i gjerë i bërë mbi specie të ndryshme Australopitekësh nga dy anatomistë me famë botërore nga Anglia dhe USA, Lord Solly Zuckermen dhe Prof. Charles Oxnard, ka treguar se këto krijesa nuk ecnin me dy këmbë dhe kishin të njëjtën mënyrë lëvizjeje si majmunët e sotëm.

Duke studiuar kockat e këtyre fosileve për një periudhë 15 vjeçare, të mbështetur nga qeveria britanike, Lord Zuckermen dhe grupi i tij prej pesë specialistësh arritën në konkluzionin se Australopitekët ishin vetëm një specie e zakonshme majmunësh dhe nuk ishte aspak e vërtetë që ecnin me dy këmbë, megjithëse Zuckermen ishte vetë evolucionist.61 Përkatësisht, Charles E. Oxnard, një tjetër evolucionist i famshëm për kërkimet e tij mbi këtë çështje, e krahason strukturën skeletore të Australopitekëve me atë të orangutangëve modernë.62 Në vitin 1994, një grup shkencëtarësh nga universiteti i Liverpulit në Angli filluan një kërkim të gjerë për të arritur në një përfundim të përcaktuar mirë. Ata konkluduan se "Australopitekët ishin katërkëmbësh". 63

Shkurtimisht, Australopitekët nuk kanë lidhje me njerëzit, ata janë thjesht një specie majmunësh të zhdukur.




Homo Habilis: Majmuni që u paraqit si njeri

Ngjashmëria e madhe midis strukturës skeletore dhe kafkës së Australopitekëve me ato të shimpazeve dhe refuzimi i thënies se këto krijesa ecnin me dy këmbë shkaktuan vështirësi shumë të mëdha për paleo-antropologët evolucionistë. Arsyeja është se, sipas skemës imagjinare evolucioniste, Homo Erektus vjen pas Australopitekut. Për shkak se pjesa paraprirëse "homo" do të thotë "njeri", kjo nënkupton se Homo Erektus është një klasë njerëzore dhe skeleti i tij është i drejtë. Kapaciteti i kafkës së tij është dy herë më i madh se ai i Australopitekut. Një tranzicion direkt nga Australo- piteku, i cili është një majmun si shimpanzeja, tek Homo Erektus, i cili ka skelet jo të ndryshëm nga njeriu modern, është, edhe sipas vetë evolucionistëve, jashtë diskutimit. Prandaj ekzistenca e "lidhjeve" d.m.th. "formave kalimtare", është më se e nevojshme. Pikërisht nga kjo nevojë lindi koncepti i Homo Habilis.

Klasifikimi i Homo Habilis u paraqit në vitet 1960 nga Leakeys, të cilët konsiderohen si familje "gjuetarë fosilesh". Sipas tyre, kjo specie e re, të cilën ata e klasifikuan si Homo Habilis, kishte një kafkë me kapacitet relativisht të madh, ecte mbi dy këmbë dhe përdorte gurë e vegla druri. Prandaj, ai duhet të ishte stërgjyshi i njeriut.

Fosilet e reja të së njëjtës specie që u zbuluan nga fundi i viteve '80, e ndryshuan plotësisht këtë pikëpamje. Disa studiues si Bernard Wood dhe C. Loring Brace të mbështetur mbi fosilet e zbuluara së fundi deklaruan se Homo Habilis, që do të thotë "njeri i aftë për të përdorur vegla", duhet të klasifikohet si Australopitek Habilis që do të thotë "majmuni i jugut i aftë për të përdorur vegla", sepse Homo Habilis ka shumë karakteristika të përbashkëta me majmunët e quajtur Australopitek. Homo Habilis kishte krahë të gjatë, këmbë të shkurtra dhe një strukturë skeletore si të majmunit. Gishtat e këmbës dhe dorës ishin të përshtatshëm për ngjitje. Struktura e nofullës ishte shumë e ngjashme me atë të majmunëve të sotëm. Kapaciteti i kafkës (mesatarisht 600cc) ishte gjithashtu një tregues se ata ishin majmunë. Shkurt, Homo Habilis, që është paraqitur nga evolucionistët si një specie e ndryshme, ishte në të vërtetë një specie majmunësh, si të gjithë Australo- pitekët e tjerë.

AUSTRALOPITEKU AFERENSIS- NJË MAJMUN I ZHDUKUR


AUSTRALOPITECU     SHIMPAZEJA E SOTME


Fosili i parë i gjetur në Etiopi, Hadar, që mendohet se i përket Australopitekut Aferensis: AL 288-1 ose "Lusi". Për një kohë të gjatë evolucionistët u përpoqën të provonin se Lusi ecte duke mbajtur trupin drejt, por kërkimet e fundit vendosën përfundimisht se kjo kafshë ishte një majmun i zakonshëm me kurriz të përkulur.

Fosili i Australopitekut Aferensis AL 333-105, që është paraqitur më poshtë, i përket një anëtari me moshë të re të kësaj specieje. Kjo është arsyeja që të dalat e vetullave nuk janë formuar akoma në kafkën e tij.




Kërkimet e bëra në vitet e mëvonshme demonstruan me të vërtetë se Homo Habilis nuk ishte më i ndryshëm nga Australopiteku. Kafka dhe skeleti fosil OH62 i zbuluar nga Tim White tregojnë se kjo specie kishte kapacitet kafkor të vogël, krahë të gjatë dhe këmbë të shkurtra, të cilat bënin të mundur që ata të ngjiteshin në pemë, tamam si majmunët e sotëm.

Analizat e detajuara të bëra nga antropologia amerikane Holli Smith në vitin 1994 treguan se Homo Habilis nuk ishte njeri, por majmun. Për analizat që bëri mbi dhëmbët e Australopitekut, Homo Habilis, Homo Erektus dhe Homo Neandertal, ajo deklaroi:

Rezultatet e analizave strikte të fosileve tregojnë: Mostrat e zhvillimit dentar të Australopitekut dhe Homo Habilis tregojnë se ata klasifikohen si majmunë afrikanë, ndërsa ato të Homo Erektus dhe Neandertalit klasifikohen si njerëz.64

Brenda të njëjtit vit, Fred Spoor, Bernard Wood dhe Frans Zonneveld, të gjithë specialistë në anatomi, arritën në të njëjtin konkluzion nga metoda krejtësisht të ndryshme. Kjo metodë u bazua në analizat krahasuese të kanaleve gjysmërrethore në veshin e brendshëm të njerëzve dhe majmunëve, të cilat sigurojnë ruajtjen e ekuilibrit gjatë lëvizjes. Kanalet e njerëzve (që ecin drejt) ndryshojnë në mënyrë të konsiderueshme nga ato të majmunëve që ecin të përkulur përpara. Kanalet e veshit të brendshëm të mostrave te të gjithë Australopitekët dhe akoma më tej te Homo Habilis të analizuar nga Spoor, Vood, dhe Zonneveld ishin njësoj si ato të majmunëve modernë. Kanalet e veshit të brendshëm të Homo Erektus ishin njësoj si ato të njeriut modern. 65

Këto zbulime kanë dy rezultate të rëndësishme:

1. Fosilet e Homo Habilis nuk i përkasin klasës së njeriut, por asaj të Australopitekëve, pra, majmunëve.

2. Si Homo Habilis, ashtu dhe Australopiteku ishin gjallesa që ecnin përkulur, ndaj dhe kishin skelet majmuni. Ato nuk kanë as lidhjen më të vogël me njerëzit.





Për një kohë të gjatë evolucionistët pretendonin se krijesa që ata e quanin Homo Habilis mund të ecte duke mbajtur trupin drejt. Kështu ata mendonin se kishin gjetur një lidhje midis majmunit dhe njeriut. Fosili i ri i Homo Habilis i quajtur OH 62 e kundërshton këtë gjë. Këto fragmente fo- silore tregojnë se Homo Habilis kishte krahë të gjatë dhe këmbë të shkurtra, të ngjashme me majmunët e kohës së tij. Ky zbulim i dha fund spekulimeve se Homo Habilis ishte një dykëmbësh që ecte me trupin drejt. Në të vërtetë ai nuk ishte gjë tjetër veçse një majmun.

"OH 7 Homo Habilis" që duket poshtë majtas është fosili që paraqet më mirë karakteristikat e nofullës së Homo Habilisit. Dhëmballët e tij janë të vogla. Forma e nofullës së tij është katrore. Të gjitha këto karakteristika bëjnë që kjo nofull të jetë shumë e ngjashme me atë të një majmuni të sotëm. Me fjalë të tjera nofulla e Homo Habilisit edhe një herë tjetër konfirmon se kjo specie është një majmun.





Homo Rudolfensis: Fytyra që u bashkangjit gabimisht

Termi Homo Rudolfensis është emri që u është dhënë disa fragmenteve fosile të zbuluara në 1972. Klasa që mendohej se paraqitej nga ky fosil u emërtua Homo Rudolfensis, për shkak se këto fragmente fosilesh u zbuluan në afërsi të lumit Rudolf, në Kenia. Shumica e paleo-antropologëve pranojnë se këto fosile nuk i përkasin një specieje të veçantë, por gjallesa e quajtur Homo Rudolfensis ishte në fakt një Homo Habilis.

Richard Leakey, zbuluesi i fosilit, e paraqiti kafkën, të cilën e emërtoi KNM-ER 1470 me një moshë të supozuar 2.8 milionë vjeçare, si zbulimin më të madh në historinë e antropologjisë. Sipas Leakey, kjo qenie, që kishte fytyrë njeriu dhe kafkë me kapacitet të vogël, ashtu si Australopiteku, ishte hallka që mungonte midis Australopitekut dhe njeriut. Pak më vonë u kuptua se fytyra njerëzore e kafkës KNM-ER 1470, e cila shumë shpesh ekspozohej në kopertinat e revistave shkencore, ishte rezultat i bashkimit të fragmenteve të kafkës - të cilat mund të kenë qenë të paramenduara. Prof. Tim Bromage, që ka bërë studime për anatominë e fytyrës së njeriut, e nënvizon këtë fakt, të cilin ai e nxori në pah me anën e stimulimeve në kompjuter në 1992:

Kur ai (KNM-ER 1470) u rindërtua për herë të parë, fytyra iu përshtat kafkës në një pozicion gati vertikal, shumë të ngjashëm me fytyrën e sheshtë të njerëzve mo- dernë. Por studimet e fundit të lidhjeve anatomike tregojnë se në jetë fytyra duhet të ishte e dalë përpara në mënyrë të dukshme, duke krijuar një pamje majmuni, në një farë mënyre si fytyra e Australopitekut.66

C. Loring Brace nga universiteti i Miçiganit ka arritur në të njëjtin përfundim nga analizat që bëri mbi nofullën dhe strukturën e dhëmbëve të kafkës 1470. Ai tha se përmasa e nofullës dhe e pjesës që mbante dhëmballët tregonte se KNM-ER 1470 kishte tamam fytyrën dhe dhëmbët e një Australopiteku. 67

Prof. Alan Valker, paleoantropolog nga universiteti John Hopkins, që ka bërë po aq kërkime mbi KNM-ER 1470 sa edhe Leakey, mbron tezën se kjo gjallesë nuk duhet të klasifikohet si njeri, por përkundrazi duhet të përfshihet nën specien e Australopitekut. 68

Si përfundim, klasifikime të tilla si Homo Habilis apo Homo Rudolfensis, të cilat paraqiten si lidhje kalimtare midis Australopitekut dhe Homo Erektus, janë krejtësisht të sajuara. Ashtu siç konfirmohet nga shumë kërkues sot, këto gjallesa janë anëtarë të klasës së Australopitekëve. Të gjitha tiparet e tyre vërtetojnë se ata nuk janë gjë tjetër veçse majmunë.




Homo Erektus dhe të tjerët që vijnë pas tij: Qenie njerëzore

Sipas skemave të fantazuara të evolucionistëve, evolucioni i brendshëm i specieve homo (njeri) është si më poshtë: I pari Homo Erektus, pastaj Homo Sapiens Arkaik, pastaj Njeriu i Neandertalit, më pas Njeriu i Kromanjonit dhe në fund njeriu modern. Të gjitha këto klasifikime janë në të vërtetë vetëm raca origjinale njerëzore. Ndryshimet midis tyre nuk janë më të mëdha se diferenca midis një aziatiku dhe një zezaku, apo një pigmeu dhe një evropiani.

Le të ekzaminojmë në fillim Homo Erektus, i cili mbahet si specia humane më primitive. Ashtu siç do të thotë fjala "erekt" (drejt), Homo Erektus do të thotë një "njeri që ecën drejt". Evolucionistët e kanë ndarë këtë specie nga llojet e mëparshme, duke shtuar cilësinë e qëndrimit drejt, sepse të gjitha fosilet e Homo Erektus që disponohen kanë një shtrirje të drejtë të pavërejtur në ndonjë mostër Australopiteku apo Homo Habilis. S’ka asnjë ndryshim midis skeletit të njeriut modern dhe atij të Homo Erektus.

Arsyeja primare që i shtyn evolucionistët të mbrojnë konceptin e primitivitetit të Homo Erektus është vëllimi i kafkës (900 - 1100 cc), i cili është më i vogël se mesatarja e atij të njeriut modern, si dhe pjesa e trashë kockore e vetullës. Ka shumë njerëz që jetojnë sot në botë e që kanë të njëjtin vëllim kafke si Homo Erektus (p.sh. pigmejtë), gjithashtu ka disa raca të tjera që kanë vetulla të dala (p.sh. aborigjenët në Australi).

Shkencëtarët kanë rënë dakord se ndryshimet në vëllimin e kafkës, nuk tregojnë medoemos ndryshime në nivelin e inteligjencës ose aftësive. Inteli- gjenca varet më tepër nga organizimi i brendshëm i trurit sesa nga volumi i tij.69

HOMO EREKTUS: NJË RACË NJERËZORE E LASHTË





Homo Erektus do të thotë "njeri që ecën drejt". Të gjitha fosilet e përfshira në këtë specie i përkasin një race të veçantë njerëzore. Meqenëse shumica e fosileve të Homo Erektus nuk kanë një karakteristikë të përbashkët është mjaft e vështirë t’i përcaktosh këta njerëz nga kafkat e tyre. Kjo është arsyeja pse stu- diues të ndryshëm evolucionistë kanë bërë klasifikime të ndryshme. Sipër në të majtë paraqitet një kafkë e gjetur në Kobi Fora, Afrikë, më 1975, me të cilën përcaktohet për- gjithësisht Homo Erktus. Sipër në të djathtë është paraqitur një kafkë, Homo Ergaster KNM-ER 3733, e cila ka gjëra të paqarta.

Kapaciteti i kafkës së gjithë këtyre Homo Erektus ndryshon midis 900 - 1100 cc. Këto të dhëna janë brenda limiteve të kapacitetit të njerëzve të sotëm.


Në të djathtë është skeleti KNM-WT 15000 ose Fëmija i Turkanës. Ky është ndoshta fosili njerëzor më i vjetër dhe më i plotë i gjetur ndonjëherë. Kërkimet e bëra mbi këtë fosil, për të cilin thuhet se është 1.6 milionë vjeçar, tregojnë se ai i përket një fëmije 12 vjeçar që mund të bëhej 1.80 m i gjatë, n.q.s. do të arrinte moshën e adoleshencës. Ky fosil që i ngjason shumë racës së Neandertalit është një nga evidencat më të shkëlqyera që hedhin poshtë historinë e evolucionit njerëzor.

Evolucionisti Donald Johnson e përshkruan këtë fosil si më poshtë:

"Ai ishte i gjatë dhe i dobët. Forma e trupit të tij dhe raportet e gjymtyrëve të tij ishin njësoj me ato të njerëzve që banojnë në Afrikën Ekuadoriale. Madhësia e gjymtyrëve të tij ishte e njëjtë me atë të një banori të rritur amerikano-verior."


Fosilet që e kanë bërë të njohur Homo Erektus në botë janë fosilet e Njeriut të Pekinit dhe Njeriut të Javës të gjetura në Azi. Me kohë u kuptua se këto dy fosile ishin të rreme. Njeriu i Pekinit konsistonte në disa elemente të bëra prej stukoje, sepse pjesët origjinale kishin humbur, ndërsa Njeriu i Javës ishte i përbërë prej një fragmenti kafke, plus një kockë legeni që ishte gjetur disa metra larg prej saj, duke mos pasur asnjë argument që provonte se ajo i përkiste të njëjtës gjallesë. Kjo është arsyeja që fosilet e Homo Erektus, të gjetura në Afrikë kanë marrë kaq shumë rëndësi. (Duhet përmendur se disa fosile të konsideruara të Homo Erektus futen nga disa evolucionistë në një klasë të dytë, të quajtur "Homo Ergaster". Ka mosmarrveshje midis tyre në këtë pikë. Ne do t’i trajtojmë të gjitha këto fosile nën klasifikimin e Homo Erektus.)

Mostra më e famshme e Homo Erektus e gjetur në Afrikë është fosili i "Narikotome Homo Erektus" ose "Djali i Turkanës", i cili u zbulua pranë liqenit Turkana, Kenia. Eshtë konfirmuar se fosili ishte i një djali 12 vjeçar, i cili në moshën e adoleshencës do të kishte qenë 1.83 m i gjatë. Struktura e drejtë e skeletit të fosilit nuk është e ndryshme nga ajo e njeriut modern. Në lidhje me të, paleo-antropologu amerikan Alan Walker thotë se ai dyshon që "një paleontolog i zakonshëm të jetë në gjendje të tregojë diferencën midis këtij skeleti fosil dhe atij të njeriut modern." 70 Përsa i përket kafkës, Walker thotë se ajo duket tamam si kafka e Njeriu të Neandertalit. 71 Ashtu siç do të shikojmë në kapitullin tjetër, Neandertali është një racë e njerëzve modernë. Prandaj Homo Erektus është gjithashtu një racë e njerëzve modernë. Bile edhe evolucionisti Richard Leakey pranon se diferencat midis Homo Erektus dhe njeriut modern janë jo më shumë se ndryshime midis racash:

Gjithashtu mund të vërehen ndryshime në formën e kafkës, në gradën e daljes së fytyrës, në trashësinë e vetullave e kështu me radhë. Këto diferenca janë jo më shumë të theksuara se ato që dallohen midis racave të ndryshme të njerëzve të sotëm. Këto ndryshime biologjike shfaqen kur popullatat ndahen gjeografikisht nga njëra-tjetra për një periudhë të gjatë kohore. 72

Prof. William Laflin nga universiteti i Konektikatit ka bërë ekzaminime të gjera anatomike mbi inuitët (racë njerëzish) dhe njerëzit që jetojnë në ishujt Aleut dhe ka vënë re se këta njerëz ishin jashtëzakonisht të ngjashëm me Homo Erektus. Përfundimi, në të cilin arriti Laflin, ishte se të gjitha këto raca ishin, në fakt, raca të ndryshme të Homo Sapiens (njeriut modern).

  DETARE 700 MIJË VJEÇARË  
"Njerëzit e hershëm kanë qenë shumë më të zgjuar sesa mendohej…"

Lajmet e reja të publikuara në New Scientist në 14 Mars 1998, tregojnë se njerëzit e quajtur nga evolucionistët si Homo Erektus praktikonin lundrimin në det 700 mijë vjet më parë. Këta njerëz, të cilët kishin njohuri dhe aftësi të mjaftueshme për të ndërtuar mjete lundrimi dhe për te pasur një kulturë që do të shfrytëzonte transportin detar, nuk mund të quhen kurrësesi "primitivë".


Kur marrim në konsideratë diferencat e mëdha që ekzistojnë midis grupeve të largëta si eskimezët dhe bushmenët, që dihet se i përkasin së njëjtës specie, Homo Sapiens, duket e justifikueshme të arrish në përfundimin se Sinantropus (një mostër Erektus-ALC) i përket të njëjtës specie. 73

Nga ana tjetër, gjendet një hendek i madh në skenarin e evolucionit njerëzor midis Homo Erektus, i cili është racë njerëzore dhe majmunëve (Australopitek, Homo Habilis, Homo Rudolfensis) që vijnë para Homo Erektus. Kjo do të thotë se njeriu i parë shfaqet në të dhënat fosile papritur dhe pa ndonjë histori evolucioni. S’ka gjë më të qartë se kaq për krijimin e tyre.

Por pranimi i këtij fakti është krejtësisht në kundërshtim me dogmën filozofike dhe ideologjike të evolucionistëve. Si pasojë ata përpiqen ta portretizojnë Homo Erektus, që është racë njerëzore, si një krijesë gjysmë-majmun. Në rindërtimet e tyre të Homo Erektus ata në mënyrë të që- llimshme vizatojnë karakteristika majmuni. Nga ana tjetër me metoda të ngjashme pikturimi ata mundohen t’i paraqesin majmunët, si Australo- pitekun apo Homo Habilis, me karaktersitika njerëzore. Kështu, ata kër- kojnë të afrojnë majmunët me njerëzit dhe anasjelltas, në mënyrë që të mbyllin hendekun midis këtyre dy llojeve të ndryshme gjallesash.




Neandertali


MASKA FALSE. Megjithëse jo shumë të ndryshëm nga njerëzit e sotëm, Njeriu i Neandertalit vazhdon të paraqitet nga evolucionistët si një krijesë e ngjashme me majmunin. 
Neandertali është njeri që u shfaq papritur 100 mijë vjet më parë në Evropë dhe u zhduk ose u asimilua pa u ndjerë, nga përzierja me raca të tjera, 35 mijë vjet më parë. E vetmja diferencë nga njeriu modern është skeleti më i trashë dhe vëllimi i kafkës pak më i madh.

Neandertalët janë racë njerëzore dhe ky fakt është pranuar nga të gjithë sot. Evolucionistët janë përpjekur shumë t’i paraqesin si specie primitive, por të gjitha zbulimet tregojnë se ata nuk ishin të ndryshëm nga një njeri trupmadh që ecën sot në rrugë. Një autoritet i shquar në këtë fushë, Erik Trinkaus, paleo-antropolog nga universiteti i New Mexico, shkruan:

Krahasimet e detajuara të mbetjeve skeletore të Neandertalit me ato të njerëzve modernë kanë treguar se nuk ka asgjë tek anatomia e Neandertalit që tregon përfundimisht se aftësitë e tij lëvizëse, manipuluese, intelektuale apo linguistike janë më pak të zhvilluara nga ato të njerëzve modernë. 74

Shumë kërkime të kohëve të fundit e përcaktojnë njeriun e Neandertalit si nënspecie të njeriut modern dhe e quajnë atë "Homo Sapiens Neandertal". Zbulimet dëshmojnë se Neandertali i varroste të vdekurit e tij, përdorte vegla muzikore dhe kishte përngjasime kulturore me Homo Sapiens Sapiens që jetonte në të njëjtën periudhë. Përfundimisht, Neandertali është një racë njerëzore me trup të madh që thjesht u zhduk me kalimin e kohës.



Homo Sapiens Arkaik, Homo Heilderbergens dhe Njeriu i Kromanjonit

Homo Sapiens Arkaik është në skemën imagjinare të evolucionit hallka e fundit para njeriut të sotëm. Në fakt, 
evolucionistët nuk kanë shumë për të thënë për këtë njeri, sepse ka vetëm ndryshime minimale midis tij dhe njeriut modern. Disa kërkues thonë se përfaqësues të kësaj race jetojnë akoma sot; për këtë marrin si shembull Aborigjenët në Australi. Ashtu si Homo Sapiens, Aborigjenët kanë vetulla të trasha e të dala, strukturë nofulle të pjerrët nga brenda dhe vëllim kafke pak më të madh. Për më tepër, zbulime të tjera kanë përmendur se njerëz të tillë kanë jetuar në Hungari dhe në disa pjesë të Italisë deri vonë.

Grupi i quajtur si Homo Heildergensis në literaturën evolucioniste është, në fakt, i njëjti me Homo Sapiens Arkaik. Arsyeja pse janë përdorur dy terma të ndryshëm për të përcaktuar të njëjtën racë njerëzore është një ndryshim konceptesh midis evolucionistëve. Të gjitha fosilet e përfshira nën klasifikimin Homo Heildergensis sugjerojnë se disa njerëz, të cilët janë nga ana anatomike shumë të ngjashëm me evropianët, jetuan 500 mijë vjet, bile deri 740 mijë vjet më parë në Angli dhe më pas në Spanjë. 

NEANDERTALI: NJË NJERI TRUPMADH



Sipër është paraqitur Homo Sapiens Neandertalensis, Amud 1, kafkë e gjetur në Izrael. Në përgjithësi, njeriu i Neandertalit njihet si njeri trupmadh, ndonëse i shkurtër. Megjithatë është vlerësuar se njeriu të cilit i përket ky fosil ka qenë rreth 1.80 m i gjatë. Kapaciteti kafkës së tij është më i madhi i parë ndonjëherë, 1740 cc. Për këtë arsye ky fosil është një ndër provat më të rëndësishmet që tregon përfundimisht se Neandertali nuk ishte, ashtu siç pretendojnë evolucionistët, specie primitive.


Eshtë vlerësuar se Njeriu i Kromanjonit ka jetuar 30 mijë vjet më parë. Ai kishte një kafkë me cepa dhe ballë të gjerë. Kafka e tij prej 1600 cc është mbi mesataren e njerëzve të sotëm. Kafka e tij ka kocka vetullash të trasha dhe një dalje kockore prapa, e cila është karakteristikë e Neandertalit dhe Homo Erektus.

Megjithëse Njeriu i Kromanjonit konsiderohet si racë evropiane, struktura dhe evoluimi i kafkës së tij duket tamam si ajo e disa racave që jetojnë sot në Afrikë dhe në Tropik. Bazuar mbi këtë ngjashmëri, është vlerësuar se Kromanjoni ishte një racë e vjetër Afrikane. Disa zbulime të tjera paleo-antropologjike kanë treguar se racat e Kromanjonit dhe Neandertalit janë përzier me njëra-tjetrën dhe vunë bazat e racave të sotme. Për më tepër në ditët tona pranohet se përfaqësuesit e racës së Kromanjonit jetojnë akoma në zona të ndryshme të Afrikës dhe në rajonet Salut dhe Dordonjë në Francë. Gjithashtu, njerëz me karakteristika të ngjashme janë vënë re që jetojnë në Poloni dhe Hungari.



Specie që kanë jetuar në të njëjtën kohë me paraardhësit e tyre

Ajo që ne kemi marrë në shqyrtim deri tani formon një tabllo të qartë: Skenari i evolucionit të njeriut është kryekëput gënjeshtër. Që të ekzistojë një pemë e tillë familjare (sipas evolucionit) duhet që të ekzistonte një evolucion gradual nga majmuni te njeriu dhe kjo të pasqyrohej në të dhënat fosile. Ekziston një hendek gjigand midis majmunëve dhe njerëzve. Struktura e skeletit, kapaciteti i kafkës dhe kritere të tjera, si p.sh. ecja drejt, i dallojnë qartë njerëzit nga majmunët. [Më parë kemi përmendur se kërkimet e fundit të bëra më 1994 mbi kanalet e gjysmërrethore të ekuilibrit në veshin e brendshëm kanë nxjerrë se Australopiteku dhe Homo Habilis ishin majmunë, ndërsa Homo Erektus ishte njeri].

Një tjetër zbulim domethënës që dëshmon se nuk mund të ekzistojë një pemë familjare e përbashkët midis këtyre specieve të ndryshme është se speciet që janë paraqitur si paraardhës të njëra-tjetrës në fakt kanë jetuar bashkë në të njëjtat periudha. N.q.s., siç thonë evolucionistët, Australo- piteku u transformua në Homo Habilis dhe ky i fundit në Homo Erektus, atëherë periudhat në të cilat ata kanë jetuar do të ishin në vazhdim të njëra-tjetrës. Ky rregull kronologjik nuk ekziston.


NJË GJILPËRË 26 MIJË VJEÇARE:
Një fosil tepër interesant që tregon se Neandertalët kishin njohuri për bërjen e rrobave. (Dr. Johanson, B. Edgar "Nga Lusi te gjuha", fq. 99)

Sipas vlerësimeve të evolucionistëve Australopitekët jetuan nga 4 milionë deri në 1 milion vjet më parë. Gjallesat e klasifikuara si Homo Habilis, nga ana tjetër, mendohet të kenë jetuar deri në 1.7-1.9 milionë vjet më parë. Homo Rudolfensis, për të cilin thuhet se ishte "më i përparuar" se Homo Habilis, dihet se është 2.5-2.8 milionë vjeçar. Kjo do të thotë se Homo Rudolfensis është 1 milion vjet më i vjetër se Homo Habilis, i cili supozohet se është "paraardhësi" i tij. Nga ana tjetër, mosha e Homo Erektus daton 1.6-1.8 milionë vjet më parë që do të thotë se mostrat e Homo Erektus u shfaqën në tokë në të njëjtën kohë me ato të të ashtuquajturit paraardhës të tij, Homo Habilis. 

Alan Walker e konfirmon këtë fakt duke thënë:

… ka evidenca nga Afrika Lindore për individë të vegjël Australopitekësh që kanë mbijetuar deri vonë. Australopitekë të tillë kanë qenë bashkëkohës në fillim me Homo Habilisin pastaj me Homo Erektusin. 75

Louis Leakey ka zbuluar fosile Australopiteku, Homo Habilis dhe Homo Erektus gati njëra pas tjetrës në rajonin Olduvai George, shtresa Bed II. 76

Sigurisht që s’ka pasur pemë familjare siç pretendojnë evolucionistët. Një paleontolog nga universiteti i Harvardit, Stephen Jay Gould, shpjegon këtë qorrsokak të evolucionit megjithëse vetë është evolucionist:

Çfarë mund t’i ndodhë shkallëzimit tonë n.q.s. bashkekzistojnë tre linja hominide (A. Afrikanus, Robust Australopitek dhe Homo Habilis) që nuk rrjedhin nga njëra-tjetra? Për më tepër asnjë prej të treve nuk shfaq prirje evolutive gjatë qëndrimit të tyre në tokë. 77

Kur lëvizim prej Homo Erektus në drejtim të Homo Sapiens, përsëri do të shohim se nuk bëhet fjalë për pemë familjare.

Ka prova që tregojnë se Homo Erektus dhe Homo Sapiens Arkaik kanë vazhduar të jetojnë deri 27 mijë, madje deri 10 mijë vjet p.e.s. Në kënetën Kou në Australi janë gjetur kafka Homo Erektus 13 mijë vjeçare. Në ishullin Java është gjetur një kafkë Homo Erektus 27 mijë vjeçare. 78




Historia sekrete e Homo Sapiens

Fakti më interesant që shkatërron bazat e pemës familjare imagjinare të teorisë së evolucionit është historia e vjetër e njeriut modern. Të dhënat paleo-antropologjike tregojnë se Homo Sapiens që ka pamje të ngjashme me njerëzit e sotëm ka jetuar që prej 1 milion vjetësh më parë. 

Ishte Louis Leakey, paleo-antropologu i famshëm evolucionist, që shënoi zbulimet e para në lidhje me këtë çështje. Në 1932 në rajonin Kanjera rreth liqenit Viktoria, në Kenia, Leakey gjeti disa fosile që i përkisnin periudhës së mesme Pleistocene dhe ato s’kishin asnjë ndryshim nga forma e njeriut modern. Periudha Pleistocene e mesme do të thotë 1 milion vjet më parë.79

 Një nga revistat periodike më popullore në qarqet evolucioniste, Discover, paraqet në kopertinën e saj një fytyrë njeriu 800 mijë vjeçare, duke parashtruar pyetjen e evolucionistëve: "A është kjo fytyra e së kaluarës sonë?"

Për shkak se këto zbulime e kthyen pemën familjare të evolucionit përmbys, ato nuk u pra- nuan nga disa paleo-antropologë evolucionistë. Megjithatë, Leakey gjithmonë ka pohuar se vlerësimi i tij ishte korrekt.

Pikërisht kur ky kundërshtim kishte filluar të harrohej, një fosil i zbuluar në Spanjë në 1995 tregoi në mënyrë spektakolare se historia e Homo Sapiens ishte shumë më e vjetër se ajo e pranuar. Ky fosil u zbulua në shpellën e quajtur Gran Dolina në rajonin Atapuerka të Spanjës nga tre paleo-antropologë nga Universiteti i Madridit. Fosili i përkiste fytyrës së një djali 11 vjeçar që dukej krejtësisht si një njeri mo- dern, megjithëse kishin kaluar 800 mijë vjet që prej vdekjes së tij. Revista Discover e ka paraqitur këtë histori në detaje në numrin e saj të dhjetorit 1997.


Ky fosil shokoi edhe vetë bindjet e Ferreras, udhëheqësit të punimeve në Gran Dolina. Ai tha:

Ne prisnim diçka të madhe, diçka të fryrë… me një fjalë diçka "primitive". Ajo që prisnim të shihnim nga zbulimi i fosilit të një djali 800 mijë vjeçar ishte diçka si fosili i "Djalit të Turkanës". Për habinë tonë të madhe ajo që gjetëm ishte një fytyrë krejt moderne... Për mua kjo ishte jashtëzakonisht spektakolare… Këto janë gjëra që të trondisin. Të zbulosh diçka si kjo në mënyrë krejtësisht të papritur! Nuk kam parasysh thjesht zbulimin e një fosili, pasi, megjithëse edhe kjo gjë është deri diku e papritur, përsëri është diçka normale. Gjëja më spektakolare është të zbulosh në të kaluarën diçka që i përket të tashmes. Eshtë njësoj si gjetja e diçkaje si… si një kasetofon në Gran 
Dolina. Kjo duhet të ishte shumë e çuditshme. Ne nuk presim të gjejmë kaseta dhe kasetofone në periudhën Pleistocene të poshtme. Zbulimi i një fytyre moderne është e njëjta gjë. Ne u çuditëm shumë kur e pamë.80

Fosili i gjetur ndriçoi faktin se historia e Homo Sapiens shtrihej 800 mijë vjet më parë. Pasi e morën veten nga shoku fillestar, evolucionistët që zbuluan fosilin vendosën se ai i përkiste një specie tjetër, sepse sipas pemës familjare evolucioniste asnjë Homo Sapiens nuk mund të kishte jetuar 800 mijë vjet më parë. Prandaj ata sajuan një specie imagjinare të quajtur "Homo Antecesor" dhe përfshinë kafkën e Atapuerkas në këtë klasifikim.




Zbulimi i një kasolleje 1,7 milionë vjeçare e shokoi komunitetin shkencor. Ajo ishte shumë e ngjashme me kasollet e përdorura nga Afrikanët sot.

Një kasolle 1.7 milionë vjet e vjetër

Ka shumë zbulime që demonstrojnë se Homo Sapiens ka jetuar edhe më herët se 800 mijë vjet më parë. Një prej tyre është zbulimi i Louis Leakey i bërë në fillimet e viteve shtatëdhjetë në Olduvai George. Këtu në shtresën Bed II, Leakey zbuloi se Australopiteku, Homo Habilis dhe Homo Erektus kanë bashkekzistuar në të njëjtën kohë. Ajo që ishte më interesante ishte një strukturë që Leakey zbuloi në të njëjtën shtresë (Bed II). Këtu Leakey zbuloi mbeturinat e një kasolleje guri. Aspekti i pazakontë i kësaj ngjarjeje ishte se ky ndërtim, i cili akoma përdoret në disa pjesë të Afrikës, mund të ndërtohet vetëm nga Homo Sapiens. Kështu sipas zbulimeve të Leakey, Australopiteku, Homo Habilis, Homo Erektus dhe njeriu modern duhet të kenë bashkekzistuar afërsisht 1.7 milonë vjet më parë.81 Ky zbulim sigurisht bën të pavlefshme thëniet e teorisë së evolucionit se njeriu modern evoluoi prej ndonjë specie majmuni, si p.sh. Australopiteku.




Gjurma e këmbës së njeriut modern 3.6 milionë vjet e vjetër

Disa zbulime të tjera e çojnë origjinën e njeriut modern akoma më herët se 1.7 milionë vjet më parë. Një prej këtyre zbulimeve shumë të rëndësishme është zbulimi i gjurmës së këmbës në Laetoli të Tanzanisë nga Mary Leakey në 1977. Këto gjurmë këmbësh u zbuluan në një shtresë me moshë 3.6 milionë vjeçare dhe më e rëndësishmja është se ato nuk kishin ndryshime nga gjurmët që lë një njeri i sotëm.

Gjurmët e zbuluara nga Mary Leakey u ekzaminuan më vonë nga një numër paleo-antropologësh të famshëm si Donald Johanson dhe Tim White. Rezultatet ishin të njëjta. White shkruan:

 Një tjetër shembull për pavlefshmërinë e pemës imagjinare familjare të ndërtuar nga evolucionistët: një kockë e një njeriu modern (Homo Sapiens) me moshë 2,3 milionë vjeçare. Kjo kockë, e cila mban kodin A.L. 666-1, është zbuluar në Hadar të Etiopisë. Publikimet evolucioniste e komentojnë këtë gjë si "një zbulim të habitshëm". (D. Johanson, Blake Edgart, "Nga Lusi te gjuha", fq. 169.) 
Nuk mund të gabohesh për këtë… Ato janë si gjurmët e njeriut të sotëm. N.q.s. këto gjurmë do të ishin lënë në rërën e plazhit të Kalifornisë dhe ndonjë fëmijë katër-vjeçar do të pyetej për ato gjurmë, ai do të thoshte pa hezitim se dikush kishte kaluar aty. Ai kurrë nuk do të mund ta kishte dalluar atë nga qindra gjurmë të tjera në plazh; këtë s’e bëni dot as ju.82

Pas ekzaminimit të gjurmëve, Louis Robbins nga universiteti i Kalifornisë së Veriut bëri komentin e mëposhtëm:


Harku (i këmbës) është i ngritur - individi më i vogël kishte hark më të lartë seç e kam unë - ndërsa gishti i madh (i këmbës) është i madh dhe qëndron në të njëjtën anë me gishtin e dytë… Shenjat që lënë gishtat në tokë janë të njëjtat si shenjat që lënë gishtat e njerëzve. Këto tipare nuk ndeshen te kafshët. 83

Ekzaminimet e bëra mbi formën morfologjike të gjurmëve treguan edhe një herë se ato duhet të pranoheshin si gjurmë njeriu, madje akoma më shumë, gjurmë njeriu modern (Homo Sapiens). Russel Tuttle, i cili i ka ekzaminuar këto gjurmë, shkruan:

Ato duhet t’i ketë lënë një këmbë e vogël e Homo Sapiens… Në të gjitha karakteristikat e dallueshme morfologjike, këmbët e individëve që lanë ato gjurmë janë të padallueshme nga ato të njerëzve modernë. 84

Në të vërtetë këto gjurmë konsistonin në 20 gjurmë të fosilizuara të një njeriu modern 10 vjeçar dhe 27 gjurmë të një tjetri akoma më të ri. Ata sigurisht ishin njerëz modernë si ne. Kjo situatë i vendosi gjurmët e Laetolit në qendër të diskutimeve për vite me radhë. Paleo-antropologët evolucionistë në mënyrë të dëshpëruar u përpoqën të dalin me një shpjegim, sepse ishte e vështirë për ta të pranonin faktin se një njeri modern ka ecur në tokë 3.6 milionë vjet më parë. Gjatë viteve 1990, ky shpjegim filloi të merrte formë. Evolucionistët vendosën se këto gjurmë duhet të ishin lënë nga një Australopitek, sepse sipas teorisë së tyre, ishte e pamundur për një Homo Sapiens të ekzistonte 3.6 milionë vjet më parë. Russell H. Tuttle ka shkruar kështu në një artikull të tij në 1990:

Gjurmët 3.5 milionë vjet të vjetra në Laetoli, parcela G, ngjasojnë me ato të një njeriu modern të zbathur. Asnjë prej karakteristikave të tyre nuk sugjeron se hominoidët e Laetolit ishin dykëmbësh më pak të aftë se ne. N.q.s. gjurmët e G-së nuk do të ishin kaq të vjetra ne menjëherë do të konkludonim se ato do ishin lënë nga ndonjë anëtar i gjinisë sonë njerëzore…85

Duke e thënë shkurtimisht, këto gjurmë që mendohet të jenë 3.6 mi- lionë vjeçare nuk mund t’i përkasin Australopitekëve. E vetmja arsye që supozohet se ato ishin gjurmë Australopiteku është mosha 3.6. milionë vjeçare e shtresës vullkanore ku u gjetën gjurmët. Meqenëse, sipas evolucionistëve, njerëzit modernë nuk mund të ekzistonin aq herët, atëherë ato i përkasin Australopitekëve. Me fjalë të tjera, përderisa të dhënat shkencore të këtyre gjurmëve nuk përshtaten me teorinë e evolucionit, atëherë ato janë të papranueshme dhe duhet të rishikohen.

Këto interpretime të gjurmëve të Laetolit na tregojnë një realitet shumë të rëndësishëm. Evolucionistët e mbështesin teorinë e tyre në hamendje, jo duke u bazuar në fakte shkencore. Kemi të bëjmë me një teori të mbrojtur verbërisht me çdo mënyrë, qoftë edhe me shtrembërime, gënje- shtra dhe injorime, pa i dhënë rëndësi faktit që të gjitha zbulimet shkencore janë kundër saj.

Siç shihet, teoria e evolucionit nuk është aspak shkencore, por thjesht një dogmë e mbajtur gjallë në mënyrë artificiale megjithë mospërputhjen e saj me të dhënat shkencore.




Dykëmbshmëria: Një rrugë pa krye për evolucionin

Përveç të dhënave fosile, me të cilat jemi marrë gjatë, humnerat e mëdha anatomike midis njeriut dhe majmunit gjithashtu e kanë bërë të pavlefshëm evolucionin e njeriut. Një prej këtyre humnerave ka të bëjë me mënyrën e ecjes. 

Njerëzit ecin me dy këmbë duke e mbajtur trupin drejt. Kjo është një lëvizje e veçantë, e cila nuk vërehet te speciet e tjera. Disa kafshë kanë një aftësi të kufizuar për të lëvizur kur qëndrojnë mbi dy këmbët e pasme. Disa kafshë si arinjtë dhe majmunët mund të lëvizin në këtë mënyrë rrallë, p.sh. kur duan të kapin ushqimin, por edhe atëherë për një kohë të shkurtër. Normalisht skeleti i tyre është i shtrirë përpara dhe ecja e tyre normale bëhet mbi katër gjymtyrë.

Atëherë, a ka evoluar mënyra e të ecurit mbi dy këmbë e njeriut nga ajo mbi katër këmbë e majmunëve, ashtu siç thonë evolucionistët?

Sigurisht që jo. Kërkimet tregojnë se evolucioni i ecjes mbi dy këmbë kurrë nuk ka ndodhur, e as që është e mundur të ndodhë. Së pari ecja mbi dy këmbë nuk është ndonjë avantazh evolutiv. Mënyra, me të cilën majmunët lëvizin është shumë më e lehtë dhe shumë më e shpejtë se ajo e lëvizjes mbi dy këmbë të njeriut.

Njeriu nuk mund të lëvizë me anë të kërcimeve nga një pemë në tjetrën, siç bën shimpanzeja e as të vrapojë 125 km në orë, siç bën çita. Përkundrazi, për shkak të lëvizjes mbi dy këmbë, njeriu lëviz shumë më ngadalë në tokë. Për të njëjtën arsye, ai është një prej specieve më të pambrojtura në natyrë përsa i përket lëvizjes dhe mbrojtjes. Sipas logjikës së evolucionit, majmunët nuk mund të kenë evoluar duke adoptuar mënyrën e të ecurit mbi dy këmbë, përkundrazi është njeriu ai që duhet të ketë evoluar në katërkëmbësh.

Një tjetër qorrsokak i thënieve evolucioniste është se ecja mbi dy këmbë nuk i shërben modelit të zhvillimit gradual të Darvinizmit. Ky model që përbën bazat e evolucionit kërkon ekzistencën e një mënyre ecjeje të ndërmjetme midis asaj me dy këmbë dhe asaj me katër. Duke përdorur edhe stimulime kompjuterike, paleo-antropologu anglez Robin Crompon, në vitin 1996 arriti të tregojë se një mënyrë e tillë ecjeje ishte e pamundur. Crompton arriti në këtë konkluzion: Një gjallesë mund të ecë ose drejt ose me të katër gjymtyrët.86

Një mënyrë e ndërmjetme ecjeje nuk mund të jetë e mundur për shkak të konsumimit të një sasie energjie mjaft të madhe. Kjo është arsyeja e pamundësisë së ekzistencës së një specieje me lëvizje të ndërmjetme.

Humnera e jashtëzakonshme midis njeriut dhe majmunit nuk është e kufizuar vetëm në ecjen mbi dy këmbë. Ka edhe shumë probleme të tjera që mbeten të pashpjeguara, si p.sh. kapaciteti i trurit, aftësia e të folurit etj. Elen Morgan, një paleo-antropologe evolucioniste, bën pohimin e mëposhtëm në lidhje me këtë çështje:


Studimet e fundit kanë treguar se është e pamundur për skeletin e përkulur të majmunit, i përshtatur për ecjen me katër këmbë, të evoluojë në skeletin e drejtë të njeriut, i përshtatur për ecjen me dy këmbë. 
Katër prej mistereve më të mëdha të njeriut janë:

1- Përse njerëzit ecin mbi dy këmbë?

2- Përse kanë humbur gëzofin?

3- Përse kanë zhvilluar një tru kaq të madh?

4- Përse mësuan të flasin?

Përgjigjet e këtyre pyetjeve janë:

1- Nuk e dimë.

2- Nuk e dimë.

3- Nuk e dimë.

4- Nuk e dimë.

Lista e pyetjeve mund të zgjatet sa të duash, pa ndikuar në ndryshimin e përgjigjes "Nuk e dimë". 87




Evolucioni: Dogmë antishkencore

Lordi Sally Zuckerman është një prej shkencëtarëve më të famshëm dhe më të respektuar në Angli. Për vite me radhë, ai ka studiuar të dhënat fosile, si dhe ka realizuar shumë kërkime të hollësishme. Ai është nderuar me titullin "Lord" për kontributin e tij në shkencë. Zuckerman është evolucionist, prandaj komentet e tij për evolucionin nuk mund të merren si kapriço të qëllimshme. Pas vite kërkimesh mbi të dhënat fosile ai arriti në përfundimin se nuk ekziston në të vërtetë një pemë familjare për njeriun (ashtu siç pretendojnë evolucionistët). 

Zuckerman gjithashtu ka bërë një "radhitje të shkencave". Ai ndërtoi një spektër të shkencave, duke i radhitur ato, sipas mendimit të tij, nga ato më shkencoret tek ato më jo-shkencoret. Sipas këtij spektri, më shkencoret, duke marrë parasysh mbështetjen e tyre në argumente, ishin fizika dhe kimia. Më pas vinin shkencat biologjike dhe pastaj ato sociale. Në fund fare, në pjesën e konsideruar si "më jo-shkencore" krahas koncepteve të "perceptimit jashtëshqisor" dhe "shqisës së gjashtë", vendosej dhe "evolucioni i njeriut". Zuckerman shpjegon arsyetimin e tij: 

Më pas, zhvendosim kuadrin e së vërtetës objektive në drejtim të atyre fushave të supozuara si shkenca biologjike, si p.sh. perceptimi jashtëshqisor apo interpretimi i historisë së fosileve të njeriut. Për ndjekësit e këtyre ideve nuk ekziston asgjë e pamundur. Ata janë të gatshëm të besojnë shumë gjëra kontradiktore në të njëjtën kohë. 88

Atëherë cila është arsyeja që i bën gjithë këta shkencëtarë të jenë të lidhur me kaq kokëfortësi me këtë dogmë? Pse ata janë munduar kaq shumë të mbajnë gjallë teorinë e tyre, duke u detyruar të pranojnë shumë kontradikta dhe të hedhin poshtë shumë argumente bindëse?

Përgjigja e vetme është frika e braktisjes së teorisë së evolucionit, pasi kjo do të thotë të pranojnë që njeriu është krijuar nga Allahu. Duke marrë në konsideratë predispozicionin e tyre dhe filozofinë e tyre materialiste, krijimi është diçka e papranueshme dhe e pakonceptueshme për evolucionistët.

Për këtë arsye, ata mashtrojnë veten duke përdorur mediat me të cilat bashkëpunojnë. Kur ata nuk i gjejnë fosilet që duhen, i fabrikojnë ato në formën e pikturave imagjinare të modeleve të trilluara dhe përpiqen të japin përshtypjen se me të vërtetë ekzistojnë fosile që vërtetojnë evolucionin. Një pjesë e mediave që kanë të njëjtat pikëpamje materialiste, gjithashtu përpiqen të mashtrojnë publikun, duke ngulitur në subkoshiencën e njeriut pë- rrallën e evolucionit.

S’ka rëndësi sa shumë përpiqen ata; e vërteta është e qartë. Njeriu ka ardhur në ekzistencë jo nëpërmjet një procesi evolutiv, por nga krijimi i Allahut. Prandaj ai është përgjegjës ndaj Allahut dhe do të përgjigjet para Tij.

60 David Pilbeam, "Humans Lose an Early Ancestors" (Njerëzit humbasin një stërgjysh të hershëm), Science, prill 1982, fq. 6-7.
61 Solly Zuckerman, "Beyond The Ivory Tower" (Përtej kullës së fildishtë), New York: Toplinger Publications, 1970, fq. 75, 94.
62 Charles E. Oxnard, "Pozita e Australopitekëve në Evolucionin e Njeriut: Tokë pjellore për dyshimet", Nature, vol. 258, fq. 389.
63 Fred Spoor, Bernard Wood, Frans Zonneveld, "Implication of Early Hominid Labryntine Morphology for Evolution of Human Bipedal Locomotion", Nature, vol. 369, 23 qershor 1994, fq. 645-648.
64 Holly Smith, "Gazeta Amerikane e Antropologjisë Fizike", vol. 94, 1994, fq. 307-325.
65 Fred Spoor, Bernard Wood, Frans Zonneveld, "Implication of Early Hominid Labryntine Morphology for Evolution of Human Bipedal Locomotion", Nature, vol. 369, 23 qershor 1994, fq. 645-648.
66 Tim Bromage, "New Scientist" (Shkencëtari i Ri), vol. 133, 1992, fq. 38-41.
67 C. L. Brace, H. Nelson, N. Korn, M. L. Brace, "Atlas of Human Evolution" (Atlasi i evolucionit të njeriut), 2.b. New York: Rinehart and Vilson, 1979.
68 Alan Walker, "Scientific American", vol. 239 (2), 1978, fq. 54.
69 Marvin Lubenow, "Bones of Contention" (Kockat e grindjes), Grand Rapids, Baker, 1992, fq. 83.
70 Boyce Rensberger, The Washington Post, 19 nëntor, 1984.
71 Boyce Rensberger, The Washington Post, 19 nëntor, 1984.
72 Richard Leakey, "The Making of Mankind" (Bërja e njerëzimit), London: Sphere Books, 1981, fq. 62.
73 Marvin Lubenow, "Bones of Contention" (Kockat e grindjes), Grand Rapids, Baker, 1992, fq. 136.
74 Erik Trinkaus, "Hard Times Among Neanderthals" (Kohët e vështira midis Neandertalëve), Natural History, vol. 87, dhjetor 1978, fq. 10; R. L. Holloway, "Truri i Neandertalit: Çfarë ishte Primitive", American Journal of Physical Anthropology Supplement, vol. 12, 1991, fq. 94.
75 Alan Walker, Science, vol. 207, 1980, fq. 1103.
76 A. J. Kelso, "Antropologjia Fizike", bot. i parë, New York: J. B. Lipincott Co., 1970, fq. 221; M. D. Leakey, Olduwai George, vol. 3, Cambridge University Press, 1971, fq. 272.
77 S. J. Gould, "Historia e Natyrës", vol. 85, 1976, fq. 30.
78 Time, nëntor 1996.
79 L. S. B. Leakey, "Origjina e Homo Sapiens", F. Bord, Paris: UNESCO, 1972, fq. 25-29; L. S. B. Leakey, "Nga Evidencat", New York: Hercort Brace Jovanovich, 1974.
80 "Is This The Face of Our Past?" (A është kjo fytyra e së kaluarës sonë?), Discover, dhjetor 1997, fq. 97-100.
81 A. J. Kelso, "Antropologjia Fizike", 1970, fq. 221; M. D. Leakey, Olduwai George, vol. 3, Cambridge: Cambridge University Press, 1971, fq. 272.
82 A. J. Kelso, "Antropologjia Fizike", 1970, fq. 221; M. D. Leakey, Olduwai George, vol. 3, Cambridge: Cambridge University Press, 1971, fq. 272.
83 Science News, vol. 115, 1979, fq. 196-197.
84 Ian Anderson, "New Scientist", vol. 98, 1983, fq. 373.
85 Russell H. Tuttle, "Natural History", mars 1990, fq. 61-64.
86 Ruth Henke, "Aufrecht aus den Baumen", Focus, vol. 39, fq. 178.
87 Elain Morgan, "The Scars of Evolution" (Plagët e evolucionit), New York: Oxford University Press, 1994, fq. 5.
88 Solly Zuckermen, "Beyond the Ivory Tower" (Përtej kullës se fildishte), New York: Toplinger Publications, 1970, fq. 19.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## monarku

Qorrsokaku molekular i evolucionit


Në pjesët e mëparshme kemi treguar se si e hedhin poshtë të dhënat fosile teorinë e evolucionit. Në fakt, ne nuk kemi nevojë t’i analizojmë ato, sepse teoria e evolucionit shembet shumë më parë se t’i vijë radha evolucionit të specieve dhe provave fosile. Gjëja që e bën këtë teori pa kuptim që në fillim është pyetja se si jeta u shfaq në fillim në tokë?

Kur shtrohet kjo pyetje, evolucionistët përgjigjen se jeta filloi me një qelizë të formuar nga rastësia. Sipas saj, 4 miliardë vjet më parë disa komponente inorganike pësuan një reaksion në aftmosferën primitive të tokës, në të cilën, nën efektin e shkrepëtimave dhe presionit, formuan qelizën e parë të gjallë. Gjëja e parë që duhet thënë është se thënia se materialet inorganike mund të bashkohen për të formuar jetën është diçka antishkencore që nuk është vërtetuar deri më sot nga ndonjë eksperiment apo observim. Jeta buron vetëm nga jeta. Çdo qelizë është formuar nga riprodhimi i një qelize tjetër. Askush ndonjëherë nuk ia ka arritur të formojë një qelizë të gjallë me anë të bashkimit të materialeve inorganike, bile as edhe në laboratorët më të sofistikuar.

Teoria e evolucionit thotë se qeliza e gjallë, e cila nuk mund të pro- dhohet duke përdorur intelektin, dijen dhe teknologjinë që disponon njeriu, u formua rastësisht në kushtet e atmosferës fillestare tokësore. Në faqet që pasojnë do të ekzaminojmë pse kjo thënie është kontradiktore me shumicën e principeve bazë të shkencës. 




Përralla e "qelizës së prodhuar rastësisht"

N.q.s. ndonjë beson se qeliza mund të vijë në ekzistencë rastësisht, atëherë ai nuk ka pse të mos besojë historinë që do të tregojmë tani. Ajo është historia e një qyteti:

Një ditë, një copë plisi e shtypur midis dy shkëmbinjve në një tokë shterpë u lag nga shiu. Plisi u tha dhe u forcua kur doli dielli, pastaj u bë rezistent dhe mori formë. Pastaj, shkëmbinjtë që i dhanë formë u copëtuan dhe mbeti një tullë e fortë me formë të rregullt. Kjo tullë priti në të njëjtat kushte natyrore për vite me radhë derisa të formohej një tullë tjetër si ajo. Kjo pritje zgjati për qindra mijëra vjet dhe tulla të tjera me të njëjtën formë u formuan në të njëjtin vend. Asnjë tullë gjatë gjithë kësaj kohe nuk u dëmtua rastësisht. Megjithëse ishin të ekspozuara ndaj stuhive, shiut, erës, diellit pjekës dhe të ftohtit ngrirës për mijëra vjet asnjë tullë nuk u kris, nuk u thye apo lëvizi nga vendi. Ato qëndruan atje duke pritur në të njëjtin vend me durim formimin e tullave të tjera. 

DËSHMI PREJ EVOLUCIONISTËVE



Alexander Oparin:
"Origjina e qelizës mbetet një pyetje pa përgjigje." 
Problemi më i madh me të cilin ballafaqohet teoria e evolucionit është shpjegimi i shfaqjes së jetës. Arsyeja është se molekulat organika janë aq të ndërlikuara, saqë formimi i tyre nuk mund të shpjegohet me anë të rastësisë dhe është plotësisht e pamundur për një qelizë të formohet nga rastësia.

Evolucionistët janë ballafaquar me çështjen e origjinës së jetës në çerekun e dytë të shekullit XX. Një prej autoriteteve udhëheqëse të teorisë së evolucionit molekular, evolucionisti rus Alexander I. Oparin, thotë në librin e tij: Origina e Jetës", i cili u botuna në 1936:

Fatkeqësisht, origjina e qelizës mbetet një çështje e cila është aktualisht pika më e errët e teorisë së evolucionit.1


Jeffrey Bada:
"Origina e jetës në tokë është problemi më i madh i pazgjidhur.." 
Oparin ka kryer eksperimente të panumërta, ka kryer kërkime dhe ka bërë observime të shumta për të provuar se qeliza është formuar nga rastësia. Megjithatë çdo përpjekje e tillë, jo vetëm që nxori në pah kompleksitetin e qelizës, por hodhi poshtë hipotezat evolucioniste. Profesor Klaus Dose, president i institutit të biokimisë në universitetin Johanes Gutenberg, thotë:

Për më tepër se 30 vjet, eksperimentet për origjinën e jetës në fushat e Kimisë në vend që të zgjidhnin problemin e origjinës së jetës kanë treguar akoma më tepër se ky problem është jashtëzakonisht i vështirë për t'u zgjidhur. Tani të gjitha diskutimet mbi teoritë dhe eksperimentet bazë në këtë aspekt ose përfundojnë pa zgjidhje ose tregojnë injorancë.2

Thënia e mëposhtme nga gjeokimisti Jeffrey Bada nga instituti i San Diego Scripps, bën të qartë gjendjen e pashpresë të evolucionistëve në lidhje me këtë problem:

Sot ndërsa po i lëmë lamtumirën shekullit XX, ne akoma kemi përballë problemin më të madh të pazgjidhur që kishim kur huymë në shekullin XX: Si nisi jeta në tokë?3


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1 Alexander I. Oparin, Origin of Life, (Origina e Jetës) (1936) NewYork: Dover Publications, 1953 (rishtypur), fq.196. 
2 Klaus Dose, "The Origin of Life (Origina e Jetës: Më shumë pyetje sesa përgjigje), Interdisciplinary Science Reviews, Vol 3, No. 4, 1988,fq. 348 
3 Jeffrey Bada, Earth (Toka), shkurt 1998, fq. 40 




Kur numri i tullave u bë i mjaftueshëm, ato ngritën një ndërtesë, duke u vendosur mbi njëra-tjetrën në mur nën efektin e rastësishëm të kushteve natyrore si era, stuhitë apo ciklonet. Ndërkaq materiale të tjera si çimentoja dhe rëra, të përziera nën efektin e kushteve natyrore u futën në mënyrë perfekte midis tullave për t’i lidhur ato me njëra-tjetrën. Ndërsa ndodhte e gjithë kjo, nën tokë pikërisht në vendin ku tullat ishin vendosur sipër njëra-tjetrës, minerali i hekurit nën efektet e natyrës formoi një skelet me- talik, i cili, gjithmonë nën veprimin e kushteve të natyrës, së bashku me betonin formuan themelin e ndërtesës. Më pas u ngrit e gjithë ndërtesa me të gjitha gjërat e nevojshme.

Ndërtesa sigurisht që nuk ka vetëm tulla, llaç e themele, atëherë si u siguruan materialet e tjera? Përgjigja është e thjeshtë: Të gjitha llojet e materialeve që duhen për ndërtimin e ndërtesës ekzistojnë në tokën, mbi të cilën ajo u ngrit. Silikoni për xhamat, plastika për kabllot elektrikë, hekuri për kolonat, tubat e ujit etj, të gjitha ndodhen në tokë në sasi të mjaftueshme. Duhet vetëm mjeshtria e faktorëve natyrorë për t’i dhënë këtyre materialeve formën e duhur dhe për t’i vendosur në vendin e tyre në ndërtesë. Të gjitha instalimet janë vendosur ndërmjet tullave me ndihmën e erës, shiut dhe tërmeteve. Çdo gjë është rregulluar kaq mirë, saqë tullat janë vendosur në mënyrë të tillë që kanë lënë vendin e duhur për dritaret, sikur ta dinin se diçka e quajtur xham do të formohej më vonë nga faktorët natyrorë. Gjithashtu faktorët natyrorë nuk kanë harruar të lënë vend për instalimin e ujit, korentit, ujrave të zeza, ngrohjes që do të sigurohet më vonë nga kondicionerët e formuar nga faktorët natyrorë. Të gjitha këto janë bërë rastësisht. Gjithçka ka shkuar kaq mirë saqë "rastësia" dhe "faktorët natyrorë" ia kanë dalë të bëjnë diçka të përsosur.

N.q.s. e besoni këtë, ju s’keni vështirësi të besoni ndërtimin e rrugëve, lulishteve, kopshteve, hekurudhave, metrove, gradaçelave, aeroporteve, sistemeve të komunikacionit etj, në të njëjtën mënyrë, siç u ndërtua dhe ndërtesa e parë. N.q.s keni njohuri teknike dhe jeni në dijeni të kësaj gjëje, ju mund të shkruani një libër jashtëzakonisht "shkencor" me disa volume për të paraqitur teorinë tuaj për "procesin evolutiv të sistemit të ujrave të zeza të këtij qyteti dhe përshtatja e tij me strukturat prezente". Ju mund të nderoheni me një çmim të lartë akademik për studimin tuaj brilant dhe mund ta konsideroni veten një gjeni që ka hedhur dritë mbi rrugën e njerëzimit.

Teoria e evolucionit deklaron se jeta erdhi në ekzistencë rastësisht. Kjo nuk është më pak absurde sesa historia e treguar më sipër, sepse me të gjitha sistemet e saj operative, të komunikimit, transportit dhe drejtimit, qeliza nuk është më pak e komplikuar se një qytet.




Mrekullia e qelizës dhe fundi i evolucionit

Struktura komplekse e qelizës së gjallë ishte e panjohur në kohën e Darvinit, ndaj dhe të mendoje se "rastësia dhe ndikimi i kushteve natyrore" ishin origjina e jetës, ishte diçka e mjaftueshme për t’u bindur në atë kohë për evolucionistët.

Teknologjia e shekullit XX ka gërmuar në pjesët më të vogla të jetës dhe ka treguar se qeliza është sistemi më kompleks që mund të ketë njohur njerëzimi ndonjëherë. Sot dimë se qeliza përmban sisteme që prodhojnë energjinë që përdoret nga vetë qeliza, fabrika të prodhimit të enzimave dhe hormoneve të domosdoshme për jetën, një seri të dhënash ku i gjithë informacioni i nevojshëm për të gjitha procedurat e riprodhimit është i regjistruar, sisteme komplekse transportimi dhe tuba për mbartjen e materialeve të papërpunuara dhe produkteve nga një vend në tjetrin, laboratorë të avancuar dhe rafineri për zbërthimin e materialeve të papërpunuara në pjesë të dobishme, membranë të specializuar në kontrollimin e hyrjes dhe daljes së materialeve etj. Këto që përmendëm përbëjnë vetëm një pjesë të vogël të këtij sistemi kompleks të habitshëm.

KOMPLEKSITETI I QELIZËS

Qeliza është sistemi më kompleks dhe më elegant që mund të ekzistojë. Profesori i biologjisë, Michael Denton, në librin e tij "Evolucioni: Një teori në krizë", e shpjegon këtë kompleksitet duke dhënë këtë shembull:

"Për të kuptuar realitetin e jetës, ashtu siç na revelohet nga Biologjia Molekulare, do të na duhej ta zmadhonim qelizën një miliard herë, derisa diametri i saj të bëhet 20 km dhe të jetë e ngjashme me një aeroplanmbajtëse gjigande. Ajo që do të shohim është një kompleksitet i pakrahasueshëm dhe një ndërtim i papërsëritshëm. Në sipërfaqen e qelizës do të gjejmë miliona vrima të ngjashme me dyert e një anijeje të madhe kozmike, të cilat hapen dhe mbyllen për të lejuar hyrjen dhe daljen e një rryme të vazhdueshme materialesh. Nëse do të kishim mundësi të hynim brenda në një prej këtyre vrimave, do ta gjenim veten në një botë me një super-teknologji dhe me një kompleksitet të habitshëm, i cili nuk mund të arrihet nga kapaciteti ynë krijues. Ky realitet është në antitezë me rastësinë dhe lë shumë prapa çdo gjë të prodhuar nga inteligjenca e njeriut."


U. H. Thorpe, një shkencëtar evolucionist pranon se "tipi më i thjeshtë i qelizës konsiderohet një ‘mekanizëm’ shumë më tepër kompleks se çdo makinë e shpikur nga njeriu". 89

Qeliza është kaq komplekse sa bile edhe niveli i lartë teknologjik i arritur sot nga njeriu nuk mund të prodhojë një qelizë të vetme. Asnjë përpjekje për të krijuar një qelizë s’ka pasur sukses dhe të gjitha këto ndërmarrje janë braktisur.

Teoria e evolucionit thotë se ky sistem, të cilin njeriu me gjithë inteli- gjencën, dijen dhe teknologjinë e tij nuk mund ta prodhojë, erdhi në ekzistencë rastësisht në tokë në gjendjen e tij fillestare nën ndikimin e kushteve të natyrës. Le të japim një shembull tjetër: probabiliteti i formimit të rastësishëm të një qelize është po aq i mundur sa do të ishte shtypja i një libri si pasojë e një shpërthimi në një shtypshkronjë. 

Matematicieni dhe astronomi anglez Fred Hoyle përmend një krahasim të tillë në një nga intervistat e tij të publikuara në revistën "Nature", në 12 nëntor 1981. Megjithëse evolucionist, Hoyle u shpreh se mundësia, që format e larta të jetës të jenë shfaqur në këtë mënyrë, është e krahasueshme me rastin e formimit të një avioni Boing-747 nga një cilkon që godet një shesh rrangullinash.90 Kjo do të thotë se është e pamundur për një qelizë të vijë në ekzistencë rastësisht dhe për këtë arsye ajo duhet pa- tjetër të jetë "e krijuar".

Një nga arsyet bazë pse teoria e evolucionit nuk mund të shpjegojë se qeliza erdhi në ekzistencë rastësisht është kompleksiteti i jashtëzakonshëm i saj. Një qelizë funksionon në sajë të bashkëpunimit harmonik të shumë organeleve. N.q.s. një prej këtyre organeleve nuk funksionon, qeliza nuk mund të jetojë më. Qeliza nuk ka shanse të presë për mekanizma të pandërgjegjshëm, si seleksionimi natyror ose mutacionet, që ta lejojnë atë të zhvillohet e të arrijë të mbijetojë. Prandaj, qeliza e parë në tokë ishte një qelizë që i kishte të gjitha organelet dhe funksionet e nevojshme. Kjo do të thotë se ajo duhet patjetër të ishte e krijuar.




Sfida e proteinës

Kaq e ndërlikuar është çështja e qelizës, saqë evolucioni dështon që në shpjegimin formimit të elementeve bazë të qelizës. Formimi i një proteine të vetme, nën kushtet e natyrës, nga mijëra proteina komplekse që ndërtojnë qelizën, është i pamundur.

Proteinat janë molekula gjigande të përbëra prej njësish më të vogla të quajtura aminoacide, të cilat janë të rregulluara në një sasi dhe strukturë të veçantë. Këto molekula përbëjnë elementin bazë të një qelize të gjallë. Proteina më e thjeshtë përbëhet prej 50 aminoacidesh, por ka proteina që janë të përbëra nga mijëra aminoacide.

Pika kritike është se mungesa, shtimi apo zëvendësimi i qoftë një aminoacidi në strukturën e proteinës bën që proteina të bëhet e padobishme. 

Çdo aminoacid duhet të jetë në vendin e duhur dhe sipas një rregulli të caktuar. Teoria e evolucionit, që deklaron se jeta u shfaq si rezultat i rastësisë, mbetet me bisht ndër shalë përballë këtij rregulli, sepse ai është tepër i komplikuar për t’u shpjeguar me rastësinë. (Për më tepër, teoria nuk është madje në gjendje të shpjegojë "formimin e rastësishëm" të aminoacideve, siç do ta diskutojmë më vonë.)

Fakti se struktura funksionale e proteinës nuk mund të vijë në asnjë mënyrë nga rastësia mund të vëzhgohet lehtë, duke bërë disa llogari të thjeshta që mund të kuptohen nga kushdo.

Proteinat janë elementet më vitale për qeniet e gjalla. Ato jo vetëm që kombinohen për të formuar qelizat, por gjithashtu luajnë role vendimtare në kiminë e trupit. Që nga sinteza e proteinave e deri te ndërlidhjet hormonale, është e mundur të shihet prania e proteinave. 

Një proteinë mesatare përbëhet nga 288 aminoacide të 12 llojeve të ndryshme. Këto mund të kombinohen në 10300 mënyra të ndryshme. (Ky është një numër astronomik, 1-shi me 300 zero pas). Nga të gjitha këto kombinime vetëm një formon proteinën e kërkuar. Pjesa tjetër përbëhet nga zin- xhirë aminoacidesh që ose janë tërësisht të padobishëm ose të dëmshëm për gjallesat. 

Me fjalë të tjera, probabiliteti i formimit të një proteine është "1 në 10300". Mundësia që ky "1" të formohet praktikisht është zero. (Në mate- matikë probabilitetet më të vogla se 1 në 1050 janë pranuar si "probabilitet zero").

Për më tepër, një proteinë me 288 aminoacide është, në një farë mënyre, tepër modeste në krahasim me disa proteina gjigande që përbëhen prej mijëra aminoacidesh. Kur bëjmë një llogari të thjeshtë për probabilitetin e formimit të rastësishëm të këtyre proteinave edhe vetë fjala "e pamundur" është e papërshtatshme për t’u përdorur.

Kur ecim një hap përpara në skemën e zhvillimit të jetës, shikojmë se një proteinë e vetme nuk do të thotë asgjë. Një nga bakteriet më të vogla të zbuluara ndonjëherë, Mikoplazma Hominis H39, përmban 600 tipe proteinash. Kështu, na duhet të ribëjmë llogaritjet e probabilitetit për secilën prej 600 proteinave të bakteries. Rezultati tejkalon edhe vetë konceptin e pamundësisë.

Ndonjë që lexon këto rreshta, tani që e ka pranuar për një kohë të gjatë teorinë e evolucionit si shpjegimin shkencor të jetës, mund të dyshojë duke menduar se këto numra janë të ekzagjeruar dhe nuk pasqyrojnë faktet reale. Kjo nuk është e vërtetë; këto llogaritje dhe rezultate janë reale dhe logjike. Asnjë evolucionist nuk mund t’i kundështojë ato. Ata pranojnë se probabiliteti i formimit të rastësishëm të një proteine të vetme është po aq i pamundur sa edhe mundësia që një majmun të shkruajë historinë e njerëzimit në një makinë shkrimi pa bërë asnjë gabim. 91

Megjithatë, çmendurisht, në vend që të pranojnë krijimin, ata vazhdojnë të mbrojnë atë që është krejtësisht e pamundur.

Ky fakt është pranuar nga shumë evolucionistë. P.sh. Harold F. Blum, një shkencëtar i famshëm evolucionist, thotë se:

Formimi spontan i një polipeptidi të madhësisë së proteinës më të vogël të njohur deri më sot është përtej të gjitha probabiliteteve. 92

Evolucionistët thonë se evolucioni molekular ndodhi gjatë një periudhe shumë të gjatë kohore dhe se kjo periudhë e gjatë e bëri të pamundurën të mundur. S’ka rëndësi sesa e gjatë mund të jetë kjo periudhë, nuk është e mundur për aminoacidet të formojnë proteina rastësisht. William Stokes, një gjeolog amerikan, e pranon këtë fakt në librin e tij "Essentials of Earth History", duke shkruar se ky shans është kaq i vogël "saqë proteina nuk do të formohej për miliarda vjet në miliarda planete, të gjitha të mbuluara nga një solucion i lëngshëm i koncentruar me aminoacidet e nevojshme". 93

Çfarë do të thotë e gjithë kjo? Perry Reeves, profesor kimie, i përgji- gjet pyetjes:

Kur ekzaminohet numri i pamatë i strukturave të mundshme që rezultojnë nga një kombinim i rastësishëm i aminoacideve në një pellg fillestar, është budallallëk të besosh se jeta ka filluar në këtë mënyrë. Ka më tepër mundësi që një Ndërtues i Madh me një plan mjeshtëror të jetë i nevojshëm për këtë. 94

N.q.s. formimi i rastësishëm i vetëm një prej këtyre proteinave është i pamundur, është biliona herë e pamundur për rreth një milion proteina për t’u bashkuar rastësisht për të ndërtuar një qelizë të plotë njerëzore. Aq më tepër, që një qelizë nuk është e përbërë vetëm nga proteinat. Përveç proteinave, qeliza gjithashtu ka acide nukleike, karbohidrate, lyra, vitamina dhe shumë kimikate të tjera si elektrolitë të rregulluar me harmoni me një sasi, strukturë dhe funksion të caktuar. Secila prej tyre funksionon si një njësi ndërtuese në organele të ndryshme.

Robert Shapiro, një profesor kimie i universitetit të Nju Jorkut dhe ekspert ADN-je, ka llogaritur probabilitetin e formimit të rastësishëm të 2 mijë lloje proteinash të gjendura në një bakterie të vetme. (Në qelizën njerëzore ka 200 mijë lloje të ndryshme proteinash). Numri i nxjerrë nga llogaritja ishte 1 në 1040000. (Një numër i paimagjinueshëm, 1-shi me 40,000 zero nga prapa) 95

Profesorja e matematikës së aplikuar dhe astronomisë nga universiteti Kollixh, Uells, Chandra Uickramasinghe, bën këtë koment:

Mundësia e formimit të jetës nga materia e pajetë është 1 herë në 1040000 raste... Ky numër është i mjaftueshëm për të varrosur Darvinin dhe të gjithë teorinë e evolucionit. Nuk ka ekzistuar kurrë një "supë" fillestare, as në këtë planet e as në ndonjë planet tjetër. N.q.s. fillimi i jetës nuk ka qenë rastësi, atëherë ajo është prodhuar nga një inteligjencë. 96

Fred Hoyle ka thënë për këtë numër të pamundur kështu:

Me të vërtetë një teori e tillë (që jeta është krijuar nga një inteligjencë) është kaq e qartë, saqë çdokush çuditet pse ajo nuk pranohet gjerësisht si diçka e vetëprovuar. Arsyet janë më shumë psikologjike sesa shkencore. 97

Arsyeja pse Hoyle përdor termin "psikologjike" është vetëkufizimi i evolucionistëve për të mos pranuar krijimin e jetës. Këta njerëz e kanë përcaktuar mohimin e ekzistencës së Allahut si qëllimin e tyre kryesor. Vetëm për këtë arsye ata vazhdojnë të mbrojnë skenare, të cilat edhe ata vetë e dinë se janë gjepura.




Proteinat e majta

Le të ekzaminojmë në detaje pse skenari evolucionist lidhur me formimin e proteinës është i pamundur.

Sekuenca e saktë e aminoacideve të duhura për formimin e një molekule proteine nuk është aq e thjeshtë. Përveç kësaj, secili prej 20 llojeve të aminoacideve prezente në kompozimin e proteinës (nga më të thjeshtat) duhet të jetë i majtë. Ka dy lloje aminoacidesh: "të majta" dhe "të djathta". Diferenca midis tyre është simetria e përmbysur midis tre dimensioneve të strukturave të tyre, e cila është njësoj me simetrinë e dorës së majtë me atë të dorës së djathtë.

Aminoacidet e kujtdo prej këtyre tipeve mund të lidhen lehtësisht me njëra-tjetrën. Një fakt habitës është zbuluar nga kërkimet: të gjitha proteinat te bimët dhe kafshët, nga organizmi më i thjeshtë tek ai më i ndërlikuar, janë ndërtuar nga aminoacide të majta. N.q.s. sikur vetëm një aminoacid i djathtë të ngjitet me strukturën e një proteine, proteina bëhet e padobishme. Në disa eksperimente, bakteriet, të cilave iu dhanë aminoacide të djathta, i shkatërruan menjëherë ato aminoacide dhe në disa raste të tjera formuan nga komponentet e copëzuara aminoacide të majta, që të mund t’i përdornin.

Le të supozojmë për një moment se jeta erdhi në ekzistencë rastësisht, ashtu siç thonë evolucionistët. Në këtë rast, aminoacidet e majta dhe të djathta që u gjeneruan rastësisht duhet të jenë prezente në natyrë në sasi afërsisht të barabarta. Prandaj, të gjitha gjallesat duhet të kishin aminoacide të majta e të djathta në organizmat e tyre, sepse kimikisht është e mundur për aminoacidet e të dy llojeve të kombinohen me njëra-tjetrën. Në fakt, proteinat që ekzistojnë te të gjithë organizmat e gjallë janë ndërtuar vetëm nga aminoacide të majta.

Pyetja se si proteinat zgjedhin vetëm aminoacidet e majta dhe se si asnjë aminoacid i djathtë nuk përzihet në procesin e jetës është diçka që akoma qëndron përballë evolucionistëve. S’ka asnjë mënyrë për të shpjeguar një zgjedhje kaq preçize dhe të ndërgjegjshme.

Për më tepër, kjo karakteristikë e proteinave e shton më tepër konfuzionin e "rastësisë" së evolucionit. Që një proteinë të gjenerohet, nuk është e mjaftueshme që aminoacidet të jenë në një numër të caktuar dhe të kombinohen me njëra-tjetrën. Të gjitha aminoacidet që zgjidhen duhet të jenë të majta dhe nuk duhet të ekzistojë asnjë aminoacid i djathtë midis tyre. Asnjë mekanizëm i seleksionimit natyror nuk mund të identifikojë aminoacidet e djathta që mund të kenë depërtuar në një sekuencë aminoacidesh dhe të njohë se ky është një gabim që duhet ndrequr, duke larguar aminoacidin e padëshiruar. Kjo situatë e hedh poshtë plotësisht mundësinë e rastësisë. 

Në Enciklopedinë Britanike të Shkencës, një mbrojtëse e hapur e evolucionit, është treguar se aminoacidet e të gjithë organizmave në tokë dhe elementet bazë të polimereve komplekse, si proteinat, kanë të njëjtën simetri të majtë. Kjo është e njëvlershme me hedhjen e monedhës 1 milion herë dhe rënien e saj gjithmonë në të njëjtën anë. Në të njëjtën enciklopedi thuhet se nuk është e mundur të kuptohet pse molekulat bëhen të majta apo të djathta dhe se kjo zgjedhje është e lidhur në mënyrë të habitshme me burimin e jetës në tokë.98

N.q.s. një monedhë e hedhur bie gjithmonë në të njëjtën anë 1 milion herë rresht, si është më e logjikshme të pranosh se është rastësi apo ka ndërhyrje inteligjente? Përgjigja është e qartë. Megjithatë, në kundërshtim me këtë gjë kaq të qartë, evolucionistët përsëri këmbëngulin në rastësi, thjesht sepse ata nuk duan të pranojnë ekzistencën e ndërhyrjes inteligjente. 

Një situatë e ngjashme me majtësinë e aminoacideve ekziston gjitha- shtu me nukleotidet, njësitë më të vogla të ADN-së dhe ARN-së. Në rastin e nukleotideve, në ndryshim nga aminoacidet, zgjidhen vetëm ato të djathtat. Kjo është një situatë tjetër që nuk mund të shpjegohet me rastësinë.

Si përfundim, është krejtësisht e provuar nga probabiliteti që ne ekzaminuam kaq gjatë, se origjina e jetës nuk mund të shpjegohet me "rastë- sinë". N.q.s. përpiqemi të llogarisim probabilitetin e formimit të një proteine me madhësi mesatare e përbërë prej 400 aminoacidesh të majta, nxjerrim një probabilitet 1 në 2400, d.m.th. 1 në 10120. Sa për krahasim, le të kujtojmë se numri i elektroneve në univers është vlerësuar 1079, pra, shumë më i vogël se ai i nxjerrë nga ne. Probabiliteti i këtyre aminoacideve për të formuar sekuencën e duhur dhe formën funksionale mund të formojë numra gjigandë. N.q.s. këto llogaritje probabilitetesh i shtrijmë në formimin e proteinave në numër më të lartë dhe tipe të tjera, llogaritjet bëhen të pakonceptueshme.




Lidhja e duhur është vitale

Lista e gjatë e probabiliteteve që u përmendën më sipër për teorinë e evolucionit nuk merr fund këtu. Nuk është e mjaftueshme për aminoacidet të rregullohen në numrin dhe strukturën e duhur tre-dimensionale. Formimi i proteinës kërkon gjithashtu që aminoacidet me më shumë se një krah të lidhen me njëra-tjetrën vetëm nëpërmjet krahëve të caktuar. Një lidhje e tillë quhet "lidhje peptide". Aminoacidet mund të realizojnë lidhje të ndryshme, por proteinat ndërtohen vetëm prej atyre me lidhje peptide. 

Le të japim një krahasim për ta qartësuar këtë pikë. Supozojmë se të gjitha pjesët e makinës janë vendosur në mënyrën e duhur, me të vetmin përjashtim se një prej rrotave është shtrënguar në vendin e saj, jo me vidat që duhen, por me tela, në mënyrë të tillë që aksi të bjerë në tokë sapo të fi- llojë lëvizja. Eshtë e pamundur për një makinë të tillë të lëvizë qoftë edhe një metër, sado që ajo mund të ketë një teknologji tepër të përparuar dhe një motor tepër të fuqishëm. Në shikim të parë çdo gjë duket se është në rregull, por funksionimi i keq qoftë edhe vetëm i një rrote e bën të gjithë makinën të papërdorshme. Në të njëjtën mënyrë, në një molekulë proteine bashkimi i aminoacideve me njëra-tjetrën me një lidhje tjetër nga lidhja peptide e bën molekulën të padobishme. Kërkimet kanë treguar se aminoacidet e kombinuara rastësisht ndodh të kombinohen me një lidhje peptide vetëm në një raport 50% dhe pjesa tjetër kombinohet me lidhje të ndryshme që nuk janë prezente në proteinë. Që të funksionojë ashtu siç duhet, secili aminoacid që përbën proteinën duhet të jetë i lidhur vetëm me lidhje peptide, ashtu siç duhet që aminoacidet të jenë vetëm të majta.

Ky probabilitet është i njëjtë me probabilitetin që të gjitha proteinat të ishin të majta. Pra, kur marrim në konsideratë një proteinë të përbërë nga 400 aminoacide, probabiliteti që të gjitha aminoacidet të kombinohen me njëra-tjetrën vetëm me lidhjen peptide është 1 në 2339.




Probabiliteti zero

Siç do ta tregojmë më poshtë, probabiliteti i formimit të një proteine të përbërë nga 500 aminoacide është 1 në 10950, i cili është një numër i pakonceptueshëm për mendjen njerëzore. Ky probabilitet është vetëm në letër. Praktikisht, kjo mundësi ka shansin "zero" të ndodhë në realitet. Në mate- matikë, probabiliteti më i vogël se 1 në 1050 konsiderohet si i pamundur. Probabiliteti "1 në 10950" është mjaft larg shifrës 1 në 1050.

Megjithatë ne mund të vazhdojmë të llogarisim probabilitete edhe më të vogla si në rastin e hemoglobinës, që është një proteinë shumë e rëndësishme për jetën. Hemoglobina përbëhet nga 574 aminoacide, pra, ka më shumë aminoacide se proteina e përmendur më sipër. Tani imagjinoni: Vetëm në një prej miliarda rruazave të kuqe të gjakut gjenden rreth 280 mi- lionë molekula hemoglobine.

Mosha e supozuar e tokës nuk është e mjaftueshme të sigurojë formimin qoftë edhe të një proteine me anë të metodës "provo dhe gabo". Le ta lëmë rruazën e kuqe, edhe n.q.s. ne supozojmë se aminoacidet janë kombinuar dhe çkombinuar për të formuar vetëm një proteinë pa humbur kohë me metodën "provo dhe gabo" që nga formimi i botës, përsëri koha e ne- vojshme për këtë proces me probabilitet 1/10950, është shumë herë më e madhe sesa mosha e botës.

Konkluzioni i nxjerrë nga të gjitha këto është se evolucioni bie në humnerat e llahtarshme të pamundësisë që në fazën e formimit të një proteine të vetme.





A ka në natyrë një mekanizëm "provo dhe gabo" ?

Ky mekanizëm është një pikë shumë e rëndësishme në lidhje me logjikën bazë të llogaritjes së probabiliteteve, shembuj të të cilëve ne kemi dhënë më sipër. Ne treguam se llogaritjet e probabiliteteve të përmenduara më sipër arrijnë kufij astronomikë dhe janë praktikisht të pamundur.

Megjithatë për evolucionistët ekziston një problem akoma më i madh në lidhje me këtë çështje. Ai është se nën kushtet e natyrës, këto probabilitete, d.m.th. kombinimi dhe pastaj rikombinimi deri në arritjen e ko- mbinimit të duhur, as që mund të fillojnë, sepse nuk ekziston në natyrë një mekanizëm "provo dhe gabo".

Llogaritjet që treguam më sipër që tregojnë probabilitetin e formimit të një proteine me 500 aminoacide janë të vlefshme vetëm për një ambient ideal të natyrës "provo dhe gabo" që nuk ekziston në jetën reale. Në jetën reale ekzistenca e këtij ambienti do të thotë që për arritjen e probabilitetit 1 në 10950 për formimin e një proteine me 500 aminoacide, një dorë e padukshme duhet t’i kombinonte 500 aminoacidet, pastaj të kontrollonte funksionimin e kombinimit; n.q.s. kombinimi nuk do të funksiononte, atëherë ajo duhet t’i rikombinonte në një mënyrë tjetër, e kështu me radhë.

Jo vetëm kaq, por në secilin kombinim nuk duhet të shtohej asnjë material i huaj. Gjithashtu, zinxhiri i lidhjes aminoacid-aminoacid, gjatë provës, nuk duhet të shkëputej apo shkatërrohej pa u arritur lidhja midis 500 aminoacideve një nga një. Këto kushte tregojnë se probabilitetet që kemi përmendur më sipër mund të fillojnë të provohen vetëm në një ambient ku ka një mekanizëm të ndërgjegjshëm kontrolli për secilën provë. (Realizohet kombinimi i parë pastaj kontrollohet, n.q.s. nuk është i përshtatshëm fillon kombinimin e dytë dhe ku shansin për t’u kombinuar e kanë vetëm aminoacidet e majta). S’ka dyshim, është e pamundur ekzistenca e një ambienti të tillë në kushtet e natyrës. Prandaj formimi i një proteine në kushtet e natyrës është logjikisht dhe praktikisht i pamundur. Në fakt, të flasësh për probabilitetet e një ngjarjeje të tillë është tërësisht antishkencore.

Probabiliteti që proteina të formohet nga rastësia eshtë zero  




Ka tre kushte bazë për formimin e një proteine të dobishme:


Kushti i parë: Të gjitha aminoacidet në zinxhirin proteinik duhet të jenë të tipit të duhur dhe në sekuencën e duhur.


Kushti i dytë: Të gjitha aminoacidet duhet të jenë të majta.


Kushti i tretë: Të gjitha aminoacidet duhet të jenë të lidhura me njëra-tjetrën me lidhjen peptide.


Që proteina të formohet rastësisht, të tre kushtet duhet të plotësohen njëkohësisht. Kështu, probabiliteti i formimit të rastësishëm të proteinës është i barabartë me produktin e probabiliteteve të realizimit të të tre kushteve.



P. sh. Për një molekulë mesatare me 500 aminoacide:


1. Probabiliteti që aminoacidet të jenë në sekuencën e duhur:


Ka 20 lloje aminoacidesh që përbëjnë proteinën. Sipas kësaj:   



- Probabiliteti që secili aminoacid të jetë zgjedhur ashtu siç duhet midis 20 aminoacideve
 = 1/20 

- Probabiliteti që të 500 aminoacidet të jenë zgjedhur siç duhet 
 = 1/20500= 1/10650 
 == : 1 rast në 10650 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2. Probabiliteti që aminoacidet të jenë të majta: 


- Probabiliteti që një aminoacid të jetë i majtë
 = 1/2 

- Probabiliteti që të gjitha 500 aminoacidet të jenë të majta në të njëjtën kohë
 = 1/2500  =  1/10150 
 = 1 rast në 10150 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



3. Probabiliteti që aminoacidet të kombinohen me një "lidhje peptide".

Aminoacidet mund të kombinohen me njëra-tjetrën me anë të lidhjeve të ndryshme kimike. Që të formohet një proteinë e dobishme të gjitha aminoacidet duhet të kombinohen me një lidhje të veçantë që quhet "lidhje peptide". Eshtë llogaritur se probabiliteti që një aminoacid të kombinohet me lidhje peptike është: 


- Probabiliteti që dy aminoacide të lidhen me një lidhje peptide
 = 1/2 

- Probabiliteti që 500 aminoacide të lidhen me lidhje peptide
 = 1/2499  = 1/10150 
  = 1 rast në 10150  

PROBABILITETI TOTAL = 1. X 2. X 3. 
 = 1/10650 X 1/10150 X 1/10150 
 = 1/10950 
 =1 rast në 10950 




10950 = 
100.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.00  0.000.000.000.000.000.000. 
000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.00  0.000.000.000.000.000.000. 
000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.00  0.000.000.000.000.000.000. 
000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.00  0.000.000.000.000.000.000. 
000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.00  0.000.000.000.000.000.000. 
000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.00  0.000.000.000.000.000.000. 
000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.00  0.000.000.000.000.000.000. 
000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.00  0.000.000.000.000.000.000. 
000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.00  0.000.000.000.000.000.000. 
000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.00  0.000.000.000.000.000.000. 
000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.00  0.000.000.000.000.000.000. 
000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.00  0.000.000.000.000.000.000. 
000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.00  0.000.000.000.000.000.000. 
000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.00  0.000.000.000.000.000.000. 
000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.00  0.000.000.000.000.000.000. 
000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.00  0.000.000.000.000.000.000. 
000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000.000000  .

Probabiliteti i formimit të një proteine mesatare me 500 aminoacide është 10950. Ne mund ta shkruajmë këtë numër duke shtuar 950 zero pas 1-shit


Disa evolucionistë të painstruktuar nuk arrijnë ta kuptojnë këtë. Meqenëse ata e marrin formimin e proteinës si një reaksion të thjeshtë kimik, ata bëjnë shkurtime absurde si p.sh. "aminoacidet kombinohen me anë të reaksionit dhe pastaj formojnë proteinat". Reaksionet kimike aksidentale që ndodhin në një strukturë inorganike sjellin vetëm ndryshime të thjeshta dhe primitive. Numri i tyre është i caktuar dhe i kufizuar. Për ndonjë material kimik më kompleks duhet të futen në punë fabrika gjigande, pajisje kimike dhe laboratorë. Ilaçet (barnat) dhe shumë materiale të tjera kimike që ne përdorim në ditët tona janë të të njëjtit lloj. Proteinat kanë struktura shumë më komplekse se këto produkte kimike të pro- dhuara nga industria. Prandaj, është e pamundur për proteinat, secila prej të cilave është një mrekulli dizenjimi ku çdo pjesë i përshtatet vendit të vet në një rregull të caktuar, ta kenë fillimin e tyre si rezultat i reaksioneve kimike të rastësishme.

Le të vendosim mënjanë të gjitha pamundësitë që kemi përshkruar deri tani dhe të supozojmë se një proteinë e dobishme u formua rastësisht. Edhe në këtë pikë evolucionistët nuk japin dot përgjigje, sepse që kjo proteinë të vazhdojë të ekzistojë duhet të izolohet nga ambienti natyror dhe të ruhet në kushte shumë specifike. Përndryshe kjo proteinë ose do të shkatërrohet nga ekspozimi ndaj kushteve natyrore, ose do të bashkohet me acidet, aminoacidet ose kimikatet e përbëra, duke i humbur vetitë e saj dhe duke u kthyer në një substancë krejt tjetër dhe të padobishme.




Pështjellimi evolucionist për origjinën e jetës

Pyetja se si u shfaqën gjallesat për herë të parë është kaq problematike për evolucionistët, saqë ata zakonisht përpiqen të mos e prekin këtë çësh- tje. Ata përpiqen ta kapërcejnë këtë duke thënë "krijesat e para erdhën në ekzistencë si rezultat i ngjarjeve të rastësishme në ujë". Ata ndodhen këtu përballë një pengese të pakalueshme. Për këtë çështje ata nuk kanë të dhëna fosile që të mund t’i keqinterpretojnë siç u pëlqen, për të mbështetur pohimet e tyre. Prandaj teoria e evolucionit është përfundimisht e dështuar që në hapin e parë. 

Ekziston një pikë tepër e rëndësishme që duhet marrë në konsideratë: N.q.s. cilido hap i procesit evolutiv provohet se është i pamundur, kjo mjafton për të provuar se e gjithë teoria është e pavlerë. P.sh. me anë të vërtetimit se formimi i rastësishëm i proteinës është i pamundur hidhen poshtë të gjitha hapat e tjerë të evolucionit. Pas kësaj, është pa kuptim të marrësh disa kafka njeriu dhe disa kafka majmuni e të bësh spekullime me to.

Si është e mundur që gjallesat të kenë ardhur në ekzistencë nga lëndë inorganike? Këtë pyetje evolucionistët s’kanë dashur ta përmendin për një kohë të gjatë. Megjithatë, me kalimin e kohës ajo u bë një problem i pa- evitueshëm, ndaj dhe u bënë disa përpjekje për t’i dhënë përgjigje asaj, aty nga çereku i fundit të shekullit XX. 

Pyetja bazë është: Si mund të jetë shfaqur qeliza e parë në atmosferën primitive të tokës? Me fjalë të tjera, çfarë shpjegimi i japin këtij problemi evolucionistët?

Përgjigja për këto pyetje u dha nëpërmjet eksperimenteve. Kërkuesit dhe shkencëtarët evolucionistë kanë zhvilluar shumë eksperimente laboratorike për t’iu përgjigjur këtyre pyetjeve, por ato nuk zgjuan interes. Eksperimenti më i njohur rreth origjinës së jetës është eksperimenti i Milerit, i realizuar nga kërkuesi amerikan Stenli Miler në vitin 1953. (Eksperimenti njihet ndryshe edhe si " eksperimenti Urej-Miler", për shkak të kontributit të instruktorit të Milerit në universitetin e Çikagos, Harold Urej). Ky eksperiment është e vetmja "evidencë" që përdoret për të mbrojtur tezën e evolucionit molekular në fazën e tij të parë. Megjithëse ka kaluar gati gjysmë shekulli dhe janë shënuar shumë arritje teknologjike, askush nuk ka marrë më përsipër një hap tjetër të tillë. Megjithatë, eksperimenti i Milerit akoma mësohet në tekstet shkollore si shpjegimi evolucionist për shfaqjen e gjallesave të para. Duke e ditur se studime të tilla nuk mbë- shtesin, por, përkundrazi, kundërshtojnë tezat e tyre, evolucionistët me qëllim nuk marrin më përsipër eksperimente të tilla.




Eksperimenti i Milerit

Qëllimi i Stenli Milerit ishte të paraqiste një eksperiment që provonte se aminoacidet kishin ardhur në ekzistencë rastësisht në tokën pa jetë të biliona vjetëve më parë. Në eksperimentin e tij, Mileri përdori një përzierje gazi që supozohej se kishte ekzistuar në tokën fillestare (por që më vonë u pranua që ishte e pasaktë), e përbërë nga amoniaku, metani, hidrogjeni dhe avuj uji. Për shkak se këto elemente nuk mund të hyjnë në reaksion me njëri-tjetrin në kushte normale, ai futi një stimulues energjie për t’i futur në reaksion. Duke supozuar se kjo energji mund të kishte ardhur nga rrufetë në atmosferën primitive, ai përdori një shkarkues elektrik.

Mileri e mbajti këtë përzierje gazrash në temperaturën 100oC për një javë dhe shtoi edhe rrymë elektrike. Në fund të javës, Mileri analizoi lëndët e formuara në fund të enës së eksperimentit dhe vuri re se 3 prej 20 aminoacideve, që përbëjnë elementet bazë të proteinës, ishin formuar.

Ky eksperiment i eksitoi shumë evolucionistët dhe u vlerësua si sukses i jashtëzakonshëm. Për më tepër, në një eufori të tillë disa publikime mbanin tituj sensacionalë, si "Mileri krijoi jetën". Megjithatë, molekulat që Mileri kishte arritur të sintetizonte ishin vetëm molekula inorganike. 

Të inkurajuar nga ky eksperiment evolucionistët menjëherë formuan një skenar të ri. Fazat që pasonin aminoacidet u hipotezuan shumë shpejt. U supozua se aminoacidet ishin bashkuar më vonë rastësisht në sekuencat e duhura, për të formuar proteinat. Disa prej këtyre proteinave të formuara u vendosën rastësisht në një strukturë të ngjashme me membranën e qelizës, e cila në një farë mënyrë erdhi në ekzistencë dhe formoi një qelizë primitive. Me kohë, qelizat u bashkuan me njëra-tjetrën dhe formuan organizmat e gjallë. Në të vërtetë, eksperimenti i Milerit nuk ishte asgjë tjetër veçse një besim i pabazë, pasaktësia i të cilit është provuar në shumë aspekte. 








Eksperimenti i Milerit nuk ishte gjë tjetër veçse "Bëj dhe beso"

Eksperimenti i Milerit kërkoi të provonte që aminoacidet u formuan vetë nën veprimin e kushteve fillestare të tokës, por ai ishte i paqëndrueshëm në një numër pikash. 

1- Duke përdorur një mekanizëm të quajtur "kurthi i ftohtë", Mileri i izoloi aminoacidet nga ambienti menjëherë pas formimit të tyre. N.q.s. ai nuk do të bënte kështu, kushtet e mjedisit nën të cilin aminoacidet u formuan, do t’i kishin shkatërruar menjëherë këto molekula.

Pa dyshim, ky lloj mekanizmi i ndërgjegjshëm izolimi nuk ekzistonte në kushtet fillestare të tokës. Pa një mekanizëm të tillë, edhe sikur të ishte përftuar një aminoacid, ai do të shkatërrohej menjëherë. Kimisti Richard Bliss thotë kështu për këtë kontradiktë: "Me të vërtetë pa këtë (mekanizëm) "kurth të ftohtë", produktet kimike do të shkatërroheshin nga burimi elektrik".99

2- Atmosfera fillestare që Mileri u përpoq të stimulonte në eksperimentin e tij nuk ishte reale. Në vitet ‘80, shkencëtarët ranë dakord se azoti dhe dioksidi i karbonit duhet të kishin ekzistuar në atmosferën primitive, në vend të metanit dhe amoniakut. Pas një periudhe të gjatë heshtjeje, vetë Mileri pohoi se atmosfera që përdori në eksperimentin e tij nuk ishte reale.100

Lind pyetja: Pse Mileri insistoi në këto gaze?

Arsyeja është e thjeshtë. Pa amoniak është e pamundur të sintetizohet një aminoacid. Kevin McKean tregon për këtë në një artikull të publikuar të revistën "Discover":

Mileri dhe Urej imituan atmosferën e lashtë të tokës me një përzierje metani dhe amoniaku. Sipas tyre, toka ishte një përzierje e vërtetë homogjene metalesh, shkëmbinjsh dhe akujsh. Në studimet e fundit është kuptuar se toka ishte shumë e nxehtë dhe se ajo ishte e përbërë prej hekur-nikeli të shkrirë. Prandaj, përmbajtja kimike e atmosferës në atë kohë duhet të kishte më shumë azot (N2), dioksid karboni (CO2) dhe avuj uji (H2O). Këto nuk janë aq të përshtatshme sa metani dhe amoniaku për prodhimin e molekulave organike.101

Shkencëtarët amerikanë J. P. Ferris dhe C. T. Chen e përsëritën eksperimentin e Milerit në një atmosferë që përmbante dioksid karboni, hidrogjen, azot dhe avuj uji dhe nuk qenë në gjendje të përftonin as edhe një aminoacid të vetëm.102

BURIMET E FUNDIT EVOLUCIONISTE HEDHIN POSHTË EKSPERIMENTIN E MILLERIT

Sot eksperimenti i Milerit injorohet edhe medis vetë evolucionistëve. Në shkurt të vitit 1998, në revistën e shquar evolucioniste "Earth" u botuan deklaratat e mëposhtme në artikullin me titull "Life's Crucible":

"Gjeologët tani mendojnë se atmosfera primitive përbëhej kryesisht nga dioksidi i karbonit dhe azoti, gaze që janë më pak aktive se gazet e përdorura në eksperimentin e 1953-shit. Edhe n.q.s. atmosfera e Milerit do të kishte ekzistuar, si është e mundur që molekula të thjeshta si aminoacidet të shkonin drejt ndryshimeve të nevojshme kimike, që do t'i kthenin në komponente më të komplikuara apo polimere të tilla si proteinat? Mileri e mori vetë përsipër këtë pjesë të problemit. "Eshtë problem." psherëtin ai. "Si t'i bësh polimeret? Kjo nuk është kaq e lehtë."1

Ashtu siç duket sot, edhe Mileri vetë e ka pranuar se eksperimenti i tij nuk çonte në ndonjë konkluzion që do t'i jepte përgjigje çështjes së origijines së jetës. Fakti që evolucionistët tanë e përkrahin me forcë këtë eksperiment tregon krizën e madhe në të cilën ka rënë evolucioni dhe për-pjekjet e dëshpëruara të avokatëve të tij. 

Në mars të vitit 1998 për këtë çështje, në revistën National Geographic, në artikullin "Shfaqja e jetës në tokë", shkruhet: 

"Sot shumë shkencëtarë me-ndojnë se atmosfera primitive ishte e ndryshme nga ajo e supozuar nga Mileri. Ata mendojnë se ajo përbëhej më shumë nga dioksidi i karbonit dhe azoti sesa nga hidrogjeni, metani dhe amoniaku. Ky është një lajm i keq për kimistët. ...Shkencëtarët e kanë të vështrië të mendojnë se jeta doli nga kjo "supë" e holluar."2

Shkurt, as eksperimenti i Milerit e as përpjekjet e tjera të evolucionistëve nuk mund t'i përgjigjen pyetjes se si jeta u shfaq në tokë. Të gjitha kërkimet që janë bërë tregojnë se është e pamundur që jeta të jetë shfaqur rastësisht; në këtë mënyrë ato konfirmojnë se ajo është krijuar. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Earth, "Life's Crucible", shkurt 1998, fq.34 
2. National Geographic, Shfaqja e jetës në tokë, mars 1998, fq.68  

3- Një tjetër pikë e rëndësishme që zhvlerëson eksperimentin e Milerit është se në atmosferë kishte oksigjen të mjaftueshëm për të shkatërruar të gjitha aminoacidet në kohën e formimit. Ky fakt i anashkaluar nga Mileri tregohet nga gjurmët e oksidit të hekurit dhe uraniumit të gjetura në shkë- mbinj që datohen 3.5 bilionë vjeçarë. 103

Ekzistojnë zbulime të tjera që tregojnë se sasia e oksigjenit në atë fazë ishte shumë më e lartë se ajo që është deklaruar nga evolucionistët. Studimet gjithashtu tregojnë se në atë kohë, sasia e rrezatimit ultraviolet që binte në tokë ishte 10 mijë herë më e madhe sesa vlerësimet e evolucionistëve. Ky rrezatim intensiv ultraviolet do të ketë çliruar në mënyrë të pashmangshme oksigjen si pasojë e shpërbërjes së avujve të ujit dhe dioksidit të karbonit në atmosferë. Kjo situatë e hedh poshtë krejtësisht eksperimentin e Milerit, në të cilin oksigjeni mungonte. N.q.s. oksigjeni do të përdorej në eksperimentin e tij, metani do të shpërbëhej në dioksid karboni dhe ujë, ndërsa amoniaku do të shpërbëhej në azot dhe ujë. Nga ana tjetër, në një ambient ku oksigjeni nuk ekziston, nuk do të kishte as shtresë ozoni, kështu aminoacidet do të shkatërroheshin menjëherë nga ekspozimi ndaj rrezeve ultraviolet (për shkak të mungesës së ozonit). Me fjalë të tjera, me ose pa oksigjen, në botën fillestare rezultati do ishte një ambient shkatërrues për aminoacidet.

4- Në fund të eksperimentit të Milerit u formuan shumë acide organike me karakteristika të dëmshme për strukturën dhe funksionin e gjallesave. N.q.s. aminoacidet nuk do të ishin izoluar, por do të ishin lënë në të njëjtin ambient me këto kimikate, shkatërrimi apo transformimi i tyre në komponente të tjera, nëpërmjet reaksioneve kimike, do të kishte qenë i pamë- njanueshëm. 

Për më tepër, një numër i madh aminoacidesh të djathta u formuan në fund të eksperimentit.104 Ekzistenca e këtyre aminoacideve hedh poshtë evolucionin, bile edhe brenda arsyetimit të saj, sepse aminoacidet e djathta janë aminoacide të paafta për të marrë pjesë në formimin e organizmave të gjallë. Për të përfunduar, rrethanat në të cilat aminoacidet u arritën të përftoheshin në eksperimentin e Milerit nuk ishin të përshtatshme për jetën. Në të vërtetë, ky ambient mori formën e një përzierjeje acidesh që shkatërronin dhe oksidonin molekulat e dobishme të fituara.

Të gjitha këto fakte tregojnë se eksperimenti i Milerit nuk ka provuar se organizmat e gjallë u formuan nga rastësia në kushtet fillestare të tokës. I gjithë eksperimenti nuk është gjë tjetër veçse një eksperiment laboratorik i qëllimshëm dhe i kontrolluar për të sintetizuar aminoacidet. Sasia dhe tipet e gazeve të përdorura në eksperiment ishin përcaktuar idealisht për t’i lejuar aminoacidet të formoheshin. Sasia e energjisë që i jepej sistemit ishte e llogaritur saktësisht që të mundësonte ndodhjen e reaksioneve. Pajisjet eksperimentale u izoluan që të mos lejonin depërtimin e ndonjë elementi të dëmshëm shkatërrues apo të çdo lloj elementi tjetër që mund të pengonte formimin e aminoacideve që mendoheshin se ishin prezente në kushtet fillestare tokësore. Asnjë nga elementet, mineralet apo përbërjet e tjera që ishin prezente në kushtet fillestare tokësore dhe që mund të kthenin kursin e reaksioneve, nuk u përfshi në eksperiment. Oksigjeni, i cili do të kishte penguar formimin e aminoacideve në sajë të vetive të tij oksiduese, është vetëm një prej këtyre elementeve shkatërruese. Bile edhe në kushtet laboratorike ideale ishte e pamundur për aminoacidet e prodhuara të vazhdonin të ekzistonin dhe të mënjanonin shkatërrimin pa mekanizmin "kurthi i ftohtë". 

Në fakt, me këtë eksperiment vetë evolucionistët hodhën poshtë evolucionin, sepse n.q.s. eksperimenti vërteton diçka, ajo është se aminoacidet mund të prodhohen vetëm në një ambient të kontrolluar laboratorik, ku të gjitha kushtet janë të rregulluara ashtu siç duhet nga një ndërhyrje e ndërgjegjshme. Pra, fuqia që sjell jetë nuk mund të jetë rastësi e pandërgjegjshme, por krijim i ndërgjegjshëm.

Arsyeja që evolucionistët nuk e pranojnë këtë të vërtetë të dukshme është ndjekja e verbër e paragjykimeve që janë krejtësisht joshkencore. Mjaft interesant është fakti se Harold Urej që organizoi eksperimentin së bashku me studentin e tij, Stenli Miler, është shprehur kështu për këtë çështje:

Të gjithë ne që studiojmë origjinën e jetës zbulojmë se, sa më shumë thellohemi në të, aq më shumë ndjejmë se është tepër komplekse, për të qenë e evoluar. Ne të gjithë besojmë se jeta ka evoluar nga materia e vdekur në këtë planet. Mirëpo ky kompleksitet është kaq i madh, saqë e bën të vështirë për ne të imagjinojmë se ka ndodhur me të vërtetë kështu.105




Atmosfera fillestare dhe proteinat

Megjithë problemet e cituara më sipër, përsëri evolucionistët i referohen eksperimentit të Milerit, duke e përdorur atë për të treguar se aminoacidet u formuan vetë në atmosferën primitive të tokës. Madje edhe sot ata vazhdojnë të mashtrojnë njerëzit, duke pretenduar se problemi është zgjidhur nga ky eksperiment.

Për të shpjeguar fazën e dytë të origjinës së jetës, evolucionistët përba- llohen me një problem akoma edhe më të madh që nuk mund të krahasohet me atë të formimit të aminoacideve. Ky problem është "proteina", njësia bazë e jetës, e cila përbëhet prej qindra aminoacidesh të ndryshme, të bashkuara me njëra-tjetrën në një rregull të caktuar. 

Thënia se proteinat u formuan nga rastësia nën ndikimin e kushteve natyrore është shumë më e pasaktë dhe e paarsyeshme sesa thënia se aminoacidet u formuan rastësisht. Në faqet paraprirëse ne kemi treguar me llogaritje pamundësinë matematikore për bashkimin e rastësishëm të aminoacideve në sekuencën e duhur për të formuar proteinat. Tani do të analizojmë pamundësinë e prodhimit kimik të proteinave nën kushtet fillestare tokësore.




Sinteza e proteinave nuk është e mundur në ujë

Kur kombinohen për të formuar proteinat, aminoacidet formojnë një lidhje të veçantë midis tyre të quajtur "lidhja peptide". Gjatë formimit të kësaj lidhjeje peptide çlirohet një molekulë uji.

Ky fakt hedh poshtë me forcë shpjegimin e evolucionistëve se jeta fillestare filloi në ujë, sepse në përputhje me "Le Châtelier Principle", në kimi, nuk është e mundur që një reaksion që çliron ujë (reaksion kondensimi), të zhvillohet në një ambient hidrik. Realizimi i këtij reaksioni në një ambient hidrik ka probabilitet më të vogël për të ndodhur në krahasim me të gjitha reaksionet e tjera.

Kështu oqeanet, për të cilat thuhet se ishin vendi ku filloi jeta dhe dolën aminoacidet, janë vende të papërshtatshme që aminoacidet të formojnë proteinën. Nga ana tjetër, është iracionale për evolucionistët që të ndryshojnë mendje dhe të thonë se jeta filloi në tokë, sepse i vetmi ambient ku aminoacidet do të ishin të mbrojtura nga rrezatimi ultraviolet ishte uji. Në tokë ato do të shkatërroheshin nga ky rrezatim. "Le Châtelier Principle" hedh poshtë thënien e formimit të jetës në det. Kjo është një dilemë tjetër që del përpara evolucionit.




Një tjetër përpjekje e dështuar: Eksperimenti i Foksit

Të vënë në vështirësi nga dilema e mësipërme, evolucionistët filluan të shpiknin skenare jo të vërteta për "problemin e ujit" që rrëzonte plotësisht teorinë e tyre.

Sidnej Foks ishte një prej më të njohurve midis këtyre kërkuesve. Për të zgjidhur këtë problem, Foksi zhvilloi teorinë e mëposhtme: 

Aminoacidet e para duhet të jenë tërhequr në ndonjë humnerë pranë ndonjë vullkani, menjëherë pas formimit të tyre. Uji që përmbante këto aminoacide dhe që ndodhej në këto humnera duhet të kishte avulluar kur temperatura kishte arritur pikën e vlimit. Kështu. aminoacidet që "thaheshin", duhet të ishin kombinuar për të formuar proteinën.

Megjithatë, kjo rrugëzgjidhje e komplikuar nuk u besua nga shumë njerëz, sepse aminoacidet nuk mund të durojnë temperatura të larta. Kërkimet kanë vërtetuar se aminoacidet shkatërrohen menjëherë në temperatura të larta.


Në eksperimentin e tij, Foksi arriti të prodhonte një substancë të quajtur "proteinoid". Proteinoidet janë kombinime të rastësishme aminoacidesh. Në ndryshim nga proteinat e qenieve të gjalla, ato janë kimikate të pavlera dhe pa asnjë funksion. Në figurë mund të shihet një pamje e pjesëve të proteinoidit, e parë në një mikroskop elektronik.

Por Foksi nuk u dorëzua. Ai i kombinoi dhe i pastroi aminoacidet në laborator në kushte shumë speciale, duke i ngrohur në një ambient të thatë. Aminoacidet u kombinuan, por pa formuar ndonjë proteinë. Ajo që arriti të marrë ishin thjesht zinxhirë të çrregullt aminoacidesh të kombi- nuara arbitrarisht me njëra-tjetrën. Këta zinxhirë nuk kishin asnjë lidhje me proteinën. Për më tepër, n.q.s. Foksi do t’i mbante aminoacidet në temperaturë të qëndrueshme, edhe ato zinxhirë të padobishëm që u formuan do të shpërbëheshin.106 Një tjetër fakt që rrëzon eksperimentin e Foksit, është se ai nuk përdori produktet e padobishme që u përfituan nga eksperimenti i Milerit, por përdori aminoacide të pastra nga organizma të gjallë. Ky eksperiment që mendohej të ishte vazhdimi i eksperimentit të Milerit, duhet të realizohej me rezultatet e marra nga Mileri, mirëpo as Foksi dhe as kërkuesit e tjerë nuk i përdorën aminoacidet e pavlefshme të prodhuara nga Mileri.107

Eksperimenti i Foksit nuk u pranua si pozitiv as nga qarqet evolucioniste, sepse ishte e qartë se zinxhirët e pavlerë të aminoacideve (proteinoidët) që ai përfitoi nuk mund të formoheshin në kushte natyrore. Për më tepër, proteina, njësia bazë e jetës, nuk u prodhua ende. Problemi i origjinës së proteinave akoma nuk u zgjidh. Në një artikull në revistën e njohur shkencore Chemical Engineering News të vitit 1970, eksperimenti i Foksit përmendej si më poshtë:

Foksi dhe kërkues të tjerë u përpoqën të bashkonin aminoacidet në formën e "proteinoidëve", duke përdorur kimikate speciale, si dhe ngrohje në kushte të atilla që nuk ekzistonin në fazat fillestare. Gjithashtu, ato nuk janë aspak të ngjashme me proteinat e rregullta që ndeshen te gjallesat. Ato nuk janë gjë tjetër veçse zinxhirë të padobishëm dhe të parregullt. Gjithashtu, është shprehur se edhe nëse molekula të tilla do të ishin formuar në fazat e hershme, ato pa dyshim do të shkatërroheshin.108

Në të vërtetë proteinat që Foksi përftoi ishin krejt të ndryshme nga proteinat reale si në strukturë ashtu dhe në funksion. Diferenca midis proteinave dhe "proteinoidëve" është aq e madhe, sa ç’mund të jetë diferenca midis një pajisjeje të teknologjisë së lartë dhe një grumbulli materialesh të papërpunuara.

Për më tepër, nuk kishte asnjë shans për këto aminoacide të parregullta të mbijetonin në atmosferën fillestare. Efektet kimike dhe fizike të dëmshme dhe shkatërruese, të shkaktuara nga ekspozimi i madh ndaj rrezeve ultraviolet, si dhe kushtet natyrore të paqëndrueshme do të bënin që këto proteinoide të shpërbëheshin.

Për shkak të "Le Châtelier Principle", ishte e pamundur për aminoacidet të kombinoheshin nën ujë, ku rrezet ultraviolet nuk mund t’i arrinin. Për shkak të kësaj, ideja që proteinoidet ishin baza e jetës humbi mbështetjen e shkencëtarëve.

MATERIA E PAJETË NUK MUND TË SJELLË JETË


Shumë eksperimente evolucionistësh, si ai i Milerit dhe Foksit, janë përpjekur të provojnë se jeta mund të gjenerohet nga materia inorganike dhe më vonë të organizojë vetveten duke formuar gjallesa komplekse. Kjo është tërësisht diçka antishkencore. Çdo eksperiment i kryer dhe çdo observim i ndërmarrë ka vërtetuar se materia inorganike nuk e ka këtë aftësi. Astronomi dhe matematikani i famshëm anglez Fred Hoyle vë në dukje se materia nuk mund të gjenerojë jetë nga vetvetja pa një ndërhyrje të vullnetshme:

"N.q.s. do të kishte një princip që në një farë mënyre e çoi materien drejt jetës ai do të ishte demonstruar lehtësisht në laborator. P.sh. dikush mund të marrë një vaskë për të paraqitur supën fillestare, ta mbushë atë me çfarëdo kimikati të natyrës jobiologjike, të pompojë në të në çfarëdo mënyre çdo lloj gazi që të dëshirojë. Pastaj le ta ekspozojë përzierjen në çdo lloj rrezatimi që mund t’i shkojë në mendje. Le ta zgjasë eksperimentin për një vit dhe le të shikojë pastaj se sa prej 2000 enzimave (proteina të prodhuara nga qelizat e gjalla) janë shfaqur në vaskë. Përgjigjen po ia jap unë që t’i kursej kohën, shpenzimet dhe preokupimet për realizimin e eksperimentit. Nuk ka për të gjetur gjë prej gjëje, përveç, ndoshta, një llumi aminoacidesh dhe ndonjë kimikati tjetër të thjeshtë organik."1 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Earth, "Life's Crucible", February 1998, p.34  



Molekula e mrekullueshme: ADN-ja

Ekzaminimet molekulare kanë treguar qartë se çështja e formimit të aminoacideve nuk është ndriçuar aspak nga evolucionistët. Formimi i proteinave është një mister më vete, por problemi nuk është i kufizuar vetëm tek aminoacidet dhe proteinat. Ato janë vetëm fillimi. Pas tyre, struktura perfekte e qelizës i fut evolucionistët në një qorrsokak tjetër. Arsyeja është se qeliza nuk është vetëm një grumbull aminoacidesh të strukturuara, por është një mekanizën i gjallë që ka qindra sisteme të zhvilluara dhe është kaq komplekse, saqë e ka bërë njeriun të paaftë të zbulojë misterin e saj. Duke hequr mënjanë sistemet komplekse, evolucionistët janë të paaftë të shpjegojnë formimin qoftë edhe të njësive bazë të qelizës. 

Ndërsa teoria e evolucionit ka qenë e paaftë të sigurojë një shpjegim të përshtatshëm për ekzistencën e molekulave që janë bazat e strukturës qelizore, zhvillimet në shkencën e gjenetikës dhe zbulimi i acideve nukleikë (ADN dhe ARN) shkaktuan probleme të reja për teorinë e evolucionit. Në vitin 1955, puna e dy shkencëtarëve, James Watson dhe Francis Crick, mbi ADN-në hapi një faqe të re në biologji. Shumë shkencëtarë përqëndruan vëmendjen e tyre në drejtim të shkencës së re të gjenetikës. Sot, pas shumë vite kërkimesh, struktura e ADN-së po njihet gjithnjë e më shumë.

Molekula e quajtur ADN, që gjendet në bërthamën e çdo 100 trilionë qelizave të trupit tonë, përmban të gjithë informacionin strukturor të trupit të njeriut. Informacioni që ka të bëjë me të gjitha karakteristikat e një personi, që nga pamja e jashtme deri në strukturën e organeve të brendshme, është i regjistruar në ADN me anë të një sistemi të veçantë kodimi. Informacioni në ADN është i koduar brenda sekuencës së katër bazave speciale që e ndërtojnë molekulën. Këto katër baza janë specifikuar si A, T, G dhe C, sipas gërmës me të cilën fillon emri i tyre. Të gjitha ndryshimet strukturore midis njerëzve varen nga ndryshimi në sekuencën e këtyre gërmave. Kjo është pak a shumë si një kasafortë të dhënash e përbërë prej 4 shkronjash. Rregulli sekuencor i gërmave të ADN-së përcakton strukturën njerëzore deri në detajet e saj më të vogla. Përveç karakteristikave si gjatësia, sytë, flokët dhe ngjyra e lëkurës, ADN-ja e një qelize gjithashtu përmban dize- njimin e 206 kockave, 600 muskujve, një rrjeti me 10.000 muskuj dëgjimi, një rrjeti tjetër me 2 milionë nerva optikë, 100 bilionë qeliza nervore, 130 bilionë metra enësh gjaku dhe me 100 trilionë qeliza. N.q.s. ne do të shkruanim informacionin e koduar në ADN, atëherë do të na duhej të përpilonim një bibliotekë gjigande me 900 volume enciklopedike me 500 faqe secili. Ky volum i jashtëzakonshëm informacioni është i koduar në komponentët e ADN-së të quajtur "gjene".




A mundet që ADN-ja të vijë në ekzistencë rastësisht?

Në këtë pikë, jemi para një detaji të rëndësishëm që meriton t’i kushtohet vëmendje. Një gabim në sekuencën e nukleotideve që ndërtojnë gjenin, e bën gjenin plotësisht të padobishëm. Kur merret në konsideratë se ka 200.000 gjene në trupin e njeriut, bëhet akoma më shumë e qartë se sa e pamundur është për miliona nukleotide që përbëjnë gjenet të formohen rastësisht në sekuencat e duhura. Një biolog evolucionist, Frank Salisburi, komenton këtë pamundësi duke thënë:

Një proteinë mesatare mund të përfshijë 300 aminoacide. Gjeni i ADN-së që kontrollon këtë duhet të ketë 1000 nukleotide në zinxhirin e tij. Meqenëse ka 4 lloje nukleotidesh në një zinxhir ADN-je, atëherë formimi i rastësishëm i informacionit gjenetik për këtë proteinë ka probabilitet 1 në 41000. Duke përdorur pak algjebër nxjerrim se 41000 është e barabartë me 10600, d.m.th. numri 1 me 600 zero nga prapa, një numër që qëndron jashtë mundësive tona të perceptimit. 109

Eshtë e qartë se, kur 10-a me 11 zero nga prapa tregon 1 trilion, një numër me 600 zero pas është i pakapshëm për mendjen e njeriut. Pamundësia e formimit të ARN-së dhe ADN-së nga nukleotide të akumuluara rastësisht është shprehur nga shkencëtari francez Paul Auger si më poshtë:

Ne duhet të dallojmë ndryshimin midis dy fazave në formimin e rastësishëm nga reaksionet kimike të molekulave komplekse, si nukleotidet. Faza e parë: Prodhimi i nukleotideve një nga një, i cili është i mundur. Faza e dytë: Kombinimi i tyre në një sekuencë të veçantë, që është absolutisht i pamundur. 110

Edhe Francis Crick, që ka besuar në teorinë e evolucionit molekular për shumë vjet, pohoi pas zbulimit të ADN-së, se një molekulë e tillë kaq komplekse nuk mund të formohet rastësisht si rezultat i një procesi evolutiv:


Watson dhe Crick pranë një modeli të molekulës së ADN-se.

Një njeri i ndershëm, i pajisur me të gjithë dijen që disponojmë sot, mund të thotë vetëm se, në një farë mënyre, origjina e jetës shfaqet sikur të ishte gati një mrekulli. 111

Evolucionisti turk, prof. Ali Demirsoj, u detyrua të bënte këtë koment për këtë problem:

Në fakt, probabiliteti i formimit të një proteine dhe një acidi nukleik (ADN - ARN) është një probabilitet i pavlerësueshëm. Për më tepër, mundësia e shfaqjes së një zinxhiri të caktuar proteinik është kaq mospërfillëse sa mund të quhet astronomike.112

Një dilemë shumë interesante del në këtë pikë: Ndërsa ADN-ja mund të riprodhohet vetëm me ndihmën e disa enzimave, që janë aktualisht proteina, sinteza e këtyre enzimave mund të arrihet vetëm nga informacioni i koduar në ADN. Për shkak se ato varen nga njëra-tjetra, ato duhet të ekzis- tojnë në të njëjtën kohë që të riprodhohen, ose njëra prej tyre duhet jetë krijuar para tjetrës. Mikrobiologu Jacobson e komenton këtë kështu:

Udhëzimet për riprodhimin e planeve, për energjinë, për nxjerrjen e pjesëve nga ambienti, për sekuencën e rritjes dhe për mekanizmin veprues që përkthen instruksionet për rritjen - të gjitha këto duhet të ishin njëkohësisht prezente në momentin kur jeta nisi. Ky kombinim ngjarjesh është krejt i pamundur të ndodhë dhe shpesh i atribuohet ndërhyrjes hyjnore. 113

Citimi i mësipërm u shkruajt dy vjet pas zbulimit të strukturës së ADN-së nga James Watson dhe Francis Crick. Megjithë zhvillimet e shkencës ky problem mbetet i pazgjidhur për evolucionistët. Dy shkencëtarë gjermanë Junker dhe Scherer shpjegojmë se sinteza e secilës molekulë që nevojitet për evolucionin kimik, ka nevojë për kushte të veçanta. Probabiliteti i kombinimit të këtyre materialeve, të cilat teorikisht sigurohen nga metoda të ndryshme, është zero:


Prof. Francis Crick: "Origjina e jetës duket gati si një mrekulli."

Deri tani nuk njihet asnjë eksperiment, me anë të të cilit ne mund të përftojmë të gjitha molekulat e nevojshme për evolucionin kimik. Prandaj, është e domosdoshme të prodhohen disa molekula të ndryshme në vende të ndryshme në kushte shumë të përshtatshme dhe pastaj të transportohen në një vend tjetër për t’u futur në reaksion, duke i mbrojtur nga elementët e dëmshëm si hidrolizat dhe fotolizat. 114

Shkurt, teoria e evolucionit është e paaftë të provojë ndonjë prej fazave të evolucionit që evolucionistët pohojnë se ka ndodhur në nivelin e molekulës.

Në vend që të sigurojë përgjigje për pyetje të tilla, progresi i shkencës po i bën pyetjet më komplekse dhe më të vështira.

Çuditërisht, evolucionistët i besojnë të gjitha këto skenare të pamundura sikur të ishin fakte shkencore. Meqenëse janë të vendosur për të mos e pranuar krijimin, ata nuk kanë ndonjë zgjidhje tjetër, por të besojnë të pamundurën. Një biolog i famshëm nga Austria, Michael Denton, tregon për këtë çështje në librin e tij "Evolucioni: Një teori në krizë":

Për skeptikët do të thotë të fyesh arsyen, po të sugjerosh se programet gjenetike të organizmave të lartë, që përmbajnë një mijë milionë bit informacion të barazvlefshëm me sasinë e gërmave në një librari të vogël me 1 mijë volume, dhe që përmbajnë në formë të koduar algoritme të panumërta të ndërlikuara që kontrollojnë, specifikojnë dhe rregullojnë rritjen dhe zhvillimin e biliona qelizave në formën e një organizmi kompleks, janë formuar nga një proces i rastësishëm. Po për Darvinistët ideja është e pranueshme pa dyshimin më të vogël. 115




Një tjetër përpjekje e kotë e evolucionistëve: "Bota e ARN-së"

Zbulimi në vitet ‘70-të se gazet që ekzistonin në atmosferën primitive e bënin sintezën e aminoacideve të pamundur, ishte një bombë për teorinë e evolucionit molekular. Atëherë u kuptua se "eksperimentet e atmosferës primitive" të evolucionistëve si Mileri, Foksi dhe Ponnamperuma ishin gjëra të kota. Për këtë arsye, u zhvillua një skenar tjetër, skenari i botës së ARN-së. Ky skenar propozoi se nuk ishin proteinat që u formuan të parat, por ARN-ja molekulare që përmbante informacionin e proteinave. 

Sipas këtij skenari të zhvilluar nga Walter Gilbert, kimist i Harvardit, në 1986, biliona vjet më parë një molekulë ARN-je, që në një farë mënyre ia doli të vetëriprodhohej, u formua rastësisht. Pastaj kjo molekulë ARN-je e aktivizuar nga efektet e jashtme filloi të prodhonte proteina. Më pas u bë e nevojshme që të ruhej informacioni në një molekulë të dytë dhe në një farë mënyre doli në skenë molekula e ADN-së.

Duke u ndërtuar nga një zinxhir të pamundurash në çdo fazë, ky skenar imagjinar, i vështirë për t’u pranuar, vetëm sa i hedh benzinë zjarrit dhe nxjerr shumë pyetje të pashpjegueshme në vend që të sigurojë një shpjegim për origjinën e jetës:

1- Kur është e pamundur të shpjegohet formimi i rastësishëm qoftë edhe i një nukleotidi që formon ARN-në, si është e mundur për këto nukleotide imagjinare të formojnë ARN-në, duke u bashkuar në një sekuencë të saktë? Biologu evolucionist, John Horgan, pranon pamundësinë e formimit të rastësishëm të ARN-së duke thënë:

Ndërsa kërkuesit vazhdojnë të ekzaminojnë botën e ARN-së nga afër, dalin gjithmonë e më shumë probleme. Si u shfaq ARN-ja fillimisht? ARN-ja dhe komponentët e saj janë të vështirë për t’u sintetizuar në laborator në kushtet më të mira të mundshme e jo më në kushte të vështira.116

2- Edhe n.q.s. supozojmë një formim të rastësishëm, si është e mundur që kjo ARN, e ndërtuar thjesht nga një zinxhir nukleotidesh, "vendosi" të vetëriprodhohej? Çfarë mekanizmi mund të realizojë një proces të tillë vetëriprodhimi? Ku i gjeti nukleotidet e përdorura gjatë vetëriprodhimit? Mikrobiologët Gerald Joyce dhe Leslie Orgel e shprehin këtë situatë të dëshpëruar në librin e tyre të titulluar "Në botën e ARN-së".117

DËSHMI NGA EVOLUCIONISTËT

Llogaritjet e probabilitetit bëjnë të qartë se molekula komplekse të tilla si proteinat dhe acidet nukleike (ARN dhe ADN), kurrë nuk mund të jenë formuar nga rastësia në mënyrë të pavarur nga njëra-tjetra. Tani evolucionistët duhet të përballojnë një problem akoma edhe më të madh, bëhet fjalë për ekzistencën e të gjitha këtyre molekulave njëkohësisht. Kjo sepse pa ekzistencën e tyre njëkohësisht nuk mund të ketë jetë. Teoria e evolucionit nuk mund të qëndrojë përpara këtyre kërkesave. Kështu, disa udhëheqës të mendimit evolucionist janë detyruar të thonë të vërtetën. P. sh. Leslie Orgel, një nga shoqëruesit e afërt të Milerit dhe Francis Crick, i cili është dhe vetë njëë evolucionist me reputacion, thotë:

"Eshtë krejtësisht e pamundur që proteinat dhe acidet nukleike, të cilat kanë të gjitha struktura komplekse, të lindin rastësisht në të njëjtin vend, në të njëjtën kohë. Por nga ana tjetër, duket e pamundur që të ekzistojë njëra prej tyre pa tjetrën. Kështu në shikim të parë mund të konkludosh se jeta nuk ka filluar kurrë me anë të reaksioneve kimike."1 

I njëjti fakt pranohet gjithashtu edhe nga shkencëtarë të tjerë:

"AND-ja nuk mund ta bëjë punën e saj, përfshi edhe formimin e AND-ve të tjera, pa ndihmën e proteinave katalitike, ose enzimave. Shkurt, proteina nuk mund të formohet pa AND-në, por as AND-ja nuk mund të formohet pa proteinën."2 

"Si erdhi në ekzistencë kodi gjenetik bashkë me mekanizmin e deshifrimit të tij (ribozomet dhe molekulat ARN)? Për shkak të mungesës së përgjigjes së kënaqshme për momentin ne duhet ta kënaqim veten me ndjenjën e çudisë dhe habisë."3 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1 Leslie Orgel, Origjina e jetës në tokë, Scientific American, v. 271, nëntor 1994, f. 78. 
2 John Horgan, In the Beginning (Në Fillim), Scientific American, vol. 264, shkurt 1991, fq. 119. 
3 Douglas Hofstadter, Godel, Escher, Bach: An Eternal Golden Braid, New York, Vintage Books, 1980, fq. 548. 

3- Edhe n.q.s. supozojmë se në botën fillestare ekzistonte një ARN vetëriprodhuese dhe se kishte shumë aminoacide të çdo lloji, gati për t’u përdorur nga ARN-ja, përsëri situata nuk të çon në formimin qoftë edhe të një proteine të vetme, sepse ARN-ja përfshin vetëm informacionin në li- dhje me strukturën e proteinave. Aminoacidet, nga ana tjetër, janë materiale të papërpunuara. Aq më pak që nuk ekziston asnjë mekanizëm për të prodhuar proteinat. Të konsiderosh ekzistencën e ARN-së të mjaftueshme për prodhimin e proteinës, është po aq pa kuptim sa të presësh që një makinë të vetëprodhohet dhe të vetëmontohet vetëm duke hedhur dizenjimin e saj në letër, mbi një grumbull pjesësh këmbimi. Prodhimi, në këtë rast, pa punëtorë dhe pa fabrikë është jashtë çdo arsyeje.

Proteina prodhohet në fabrikën e ribozomeve, me ndihmën e shumë enzimave, si një rezultat i një procesi tepër të komplikuar brenda qelizës. Ribozomi është një qelizë komplekse organele e ndërtuar prej proteinash. Ky fakt nxjerr në pah një tjetër supozim të paarsyeshëm se ribozomet gjithashtu duhet të kenë ardhur në ekzistencë rastësisht, në të njëjtën kohë me ARN-në. Bile edhe fituesi i çmimit Nobel, Jacque Monod, një prej mbrojtësve më fanatikë të evolucionit, shpjegon se sinteza e proteinës nuk mund të nënvleftësohet aq shumë sa të varet thjeshtë në formimin e acidit nukleik:

Kodi nuk ka kuptim veçse po të deshifrohet. Makineria moderne e deshifrimit që përdoret nga qeliza përbëhet nga të paktën 50 komponente makromolekulare, të cilat janë për vete të koduara në ADN. Kodi nuk mund të deshifrohet, pa u pro- dhuar deshifrimi. Kjo është si historia e pulës dhe vezës. Kur dhe si u mbyll ky qark? Eshtë jashtëzakonisht e vështirë të imagjinohet.118

Si është e mundur që një zinxhir ARN-je në botën fillestare merr kaq shumë "vendime" dhe çfarë metodash ka përdorur ai për të realizuar prodhimin e proteinës, duke marrë përsipër punën e 50 pjesëve të specia- lizuara, secila më vete? Evolucionistët nuk kanë asnjë përgjigje për të dhënë.

Dr. Leslie Orgel një nga asistentët e Stenli Milerit dhe Francis Crick nga universiteti i San Diegos, Kaliforni, përdor termin "skenar" për mundësinë e "fillimit të jetës nga bota e ARN-së". Në një artikull të saj të titulluar "Origjina e Jetës" revista "American Scientist" në shtator 1994, përshkruan se çfarë karakteristikash duhet të kishte kjo ARN dhe sa i pamundur ishte ky skenar:

Ne vërejmë se ky skenar mund të ndodhte n.q.s. ARN-ja do të kishte dy veti që nuk janë evidente sot: Një aftësi për t’u riprodhuar pa ndihmën e proteinave dhe një aftësi për të katalizuar çdo hap të sintezës së proteinës. 119

Siç shihet mjaft qartë, të presësh këto dy procese komplekse dhe shumë të nevojshme nga një molekulë si ARN-ja është e mundshme vetëm nga një fuqi imagjinare evolucioniste. Faktet shkencore konkrete, nga ana tjetër, bëjnë të qartë se tezat e botës së ARN-së, e cila është një model i ri i propozuar për formimin e rastësishëm, janë një fabul e pamundshme.




Jeta është shumë më tepër se "grumbull molekulash"

Le t’i harrojmë të gjitha pengesat për një moment dhe të supozojmë se një molekulë proteine u formua në ambientin më të papërshtatshëm dhe më të pakontrolluar që mund të ofronin kushtet fillestare të tokës. Formimi i një proteine nuk mund të ishte i mjaftueshëm; kjo proteinë duhet të priste me durim për mijëra, ndoshta miliona vjet në këtë ambient të pakontrolluar, pa pësuar ndonjë dëm, derisa një molekulë tjetër të formohej rastësisht në të njëjtat kushte. Ajo duhej të priste derisa miliona proteina të sakta dhe të domosdoshme të formoheshin krah për krah në të njëjtat kushte, të gjitha rastësisht. Ato që u formuan më parë, duhet të ishin mjaft të durueshme të prisnin formimin e të tjerave, pa u shkatërruar nga rrezet ultraviolet dhe efektet mekanike të dëmshme. Pastaj, këto proteina në numër të përshtatshëm, të gjitha të formuara në të njëjtin vend, duhet të bashkoheshin duke ndërtuar kombinime të dobishme dhe të formonin organelet e qelizës. Asnjë material i huaj, molekula të dëmshme, apo zin- xhirë proteinash të padobishme nuk duhet të ndërhynin në punën e tyre. Pastaj edhe n.q.s. këto organele do të bashkoheshin në një mënyrë mjaft harmonike, ato duhet të merrnin të gjitha enzimat e nevojshme dhe të mbuloheshin me një membranë, brendësia e së cilës duhet të mbushej me një lëng të veçantë për të përgatitur ambientin ideal për to. Edhe n.q.s. të gjitha këto ngjarje (që s’mund të ndodhin) të ndodhnin rastësisht, a mund që ky grumbull molekulash të formojë jetë?

Përgjigja është JO, sepse kërkimet kanë treguar se kombinimi thjeshtë i të gjitha materialeve të domosdoshme për jetën nuk është i mjaftueshëm që jeta të fillojë. Edhe n.q.s. do të mblidheshin të gjitha proteinat e domosdoshme për jetën dhe të vendoseshin në një provëz, nuk do të zhvillohej qeliza. Të gjitha eksperimentet e bëra për këtë qëllim tregojnë se jeta mund të nisë vetëm nga jeta. Pohimi se jeta evoluoi nga gjërat jo të gjalla është një pë- rrallë e parë në ëndrrat e evolucionistëve dhe është krejtësisht në kundër- shtim me rezultatet e çdo eksperimenti dhe observimi.

Kështu, jeta në tokë duhet të ketë nisur patjetër nga një jetë tjetër. Kjo thënie është pasqyrim i një nga emrave të Allahut "El-Hajj" (Ai që nuk vdes kurrë). Jeta mund të lindë, vazhdojë dhe mbarojë vetëm me vullnetin e Tij. Sa për evolucionin, ai jo vetëm që është i paaftë të shpjegojë fillimin e jetës, por është i paaftë të shpjegojë madje edhe formimin dhe bashkimin e mate- rialeve të domosdoshme për jetën. 

Chandra Uickramasinghe përshkruan realitetin me të cilin ai, si një shkencëtar i edukuar gjatë gjithë jetës me mendimin se jeta është shfaqur rastësisht, ishte ballafaquar. 

Që nga mësimet e mia të hershme si shkencëtar, isha shumë i bindur në idenë se shkenca nuk mund të pajtohet me ndonjë lloj krijimi të vetëdijshëm. Ky nocion tashmë është shembur brenda meje. Tani unë nuk mund të gjej ndonjë argument racional për të hedhur poshtë pikëpamjen, e cila thërret për rikthim te besimi në Zot. Tani kuptojmë se e vetmja përgjigje logjike për origjinën e jetës është krijimi dhe jo rastësia.120
89 U. R. Bird, "Origin of Species Revisited", Thomas Nelson Co., 1991, fq. 298-299.
90 "Hoyle on Evolution" (Hoyle mbi evolucionin), Nature, vol. 298, 12 nëntor 1981, fq. 105.
91 Ali Demirsoj, "Kalitim ve Evrim" (Trashëgimia dhe evolucioni), Ankara: Meteksan Publishing Co.,1984, fq. 64. 
92 U. R. Bird, "Origin of Species Revisited", Thomas Nelson Co., 1991, fq. 304.
93 U. R. Bird, "Origin of Species Revisited", Thomas Nelson Co., 1991, fq. 305.
94 J. D. Tomas, "Evolution and Faith" (Evolucioni dhe Besimi), Abilene, TX, ACU Press, 1988, fq. 81-82.
95 Robert Shapiro, "Origins: A Sceptics Guide to the Creation of Life on Earth", New York, Summit Books, 1986, fq. 127.
96 Fred Hoyle, Chandra Wickremasinghe, "Evolution From Space" (Evolucioni nga hapësira), New York, Simon & Schuster, 1984, fq. 148.
97 Fred Hoyle, Chandra Wickremasinghe, "Evolution From Space" (Evolucioni nga hapësira), New York, Simon & Schuster, 1984, fq. 148.
98 Fabbri Britannica Bilim Ansiklopedisi, vol. 2, n. 22, fq. 519.
99 Fabbri Britannica Bilim Ansiklopedisi, vol. 2, n. 22, fq. 519.
100 Stanlly Miller, "Molecular Evolution of Life: Current Status of the Prebiotic Synthesis of Small Molecules", (Evolucioni molekular i jetës: Statusi i sintezës prebiotike të molekulave të vogla), 1986, fq. 17.
101 Kevin Mc Kean, Bilim ve Teknik, No. 189, fq. 7.
102 J. P. Ferris, C. T. Chen, "Fotokimia e metanit, hidrogjenit dhe përzierja ujore si model për atmosferën primitive te tokës", Journal of American Chemical Society, vol. 97: 11, 1975, fq. 2964.
103 "Prova të Reja për Amosferën e Hershme dhe Jetën", Bulletin of the American Meteorological Society, vol. 63, nëntor 1982, fq. 1328-1330.
104 Richard B. Bliss & Gary E. Parker, "Origin of Life" (Origjina e jetës), California, 1979, fq. 25.
105 U. R. Bird, "Origin of Species Revisited", Thomas Nelson Co. 1991, fq. 325.
106 Richard B. Bliss & Gary E. Parker, "Origin of Life" (Origjina e jetës), California, 1979, fq. 25.
107 Richard B. Bliss & Gary E. Parker, "Origin of Life" (Origjina e jetës), California, 1979, fq. 25.
108 S. U. Fox, K. Harada, G. Kramptiz, G. Mueller, "Chemical Origin of Cells" (Origjina kimike e qelizës), Chemical Engineering News, 22 qershor 1970, fq. 80.
109 Frank B. Salisbury, "Dyshime për reorinë moderne sintetike të evolucionit", American Biology Teacher, shtator 1971, fq. 336.
110 Paul Auger, "De La Physique Theorique a la Biologie", 1970, fq. 118.
111 Francis Crick, "Vetë jeta: Origjina dhe natyra e saj", New York, Simon & Schuster, 1981, fq. 88.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## xfiles

vetem nje gje dua te shtoj tek fjalimi i monarkut,
qe teoria e evolucionit edhe pse konsiderohet si mbeshtetese e materializmit nuk ka te beje fare me te.

Po fetaret ne pergjithesi per ç'do gje qe nuk shkruhet ne librin e tyre "te shenjte" nisin e i japin epitete si materialist,genjeshter etj.

Evolucioni eshte motori i levizjes se ç'do gjeje, nuk perfshin vetem biologjine por te gjitha fushat e jetes njerezore.
sepse ajo qe natyra kerkon eshte emancipimi, kerkimi i llojeve te reja, perfeksioni, shkurt evolucioni si ne fushen e dijes si  ne ate biologjike.
Sado njeriu eshte nje qenie e mrekullueshme , mbi trupin e njeriut nuk do te mjaftonin qindra e mijera libra per ta studiuar te gjithin, perseri ai nuk rri duarkryq, nuk mjaftohet me ate qe di por vazhdon te zbuloje gjera te reja,krijon, permireson, ne pafundesi.
Evolucioni eshte fantazia, me te cilen marrim copezat e realitetit qe na rrethon dhe perpiqemi te krijojme forma te reja, realitete te reja.
Evolucioni eshte nje funksion rekursiv gjigand  i pafund, qellimi i te cilit eshte optimumi, perfeksioni, Zoti.

Nese marrim evolucionin thjesht si nje teori ordinere mbi gjallesat atehere gabojme qe ne fillim,
te konsiderosh evolucionin si nje teori materialiste do te thote qe je nje materialist i keq fare, sepse personalisht nuk shoh asgje materialiste ne teorine e evolucionit.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## monarku

Termodinamika e hedh poshtë evolucionin


Ligji i Dytë i Termodinamikës është mënyra me të cilën ky proces natyror paraqitet në formën e ekuacioneve fizike dhe llogaritjeve. Ky ligj njihet me emrin "Ligji i Entropisë". Entropia është shkalla e çrregullimit në një sistem fizik. Entropia e sistemit rritet sa më shumë që ai shkon drejt shkatërrimit. Sa më i lartë është çrregullimi i sistemit aq më e madhe është Entropia. Ligji i Entropisë tregon se i gjithë universi shkon në mënyrë të pashmangshme drejt shkatërrimit. 

Vërtetësia e Ligjit të Dytë të Termodinamikës është vërtetuar teori- kisht dhe eksperimentalisht. Albert Ajnshtajni, shkencëtari më i madh i kohës sonë, ka thënë se ky është "ligji primar i gjithë shkencës". Artur Edington, gjithashtu i referohet këtij ligji si "ligji suprem metafizik i gjithë universit". 121

Teoria e evolucionit është një pohim që është zhvilluar duke injoruar këtë bazë dhe ligj universal të fizikës. Mekanizmi i ofruar nga evolucionistët e kundërshton krejtësisht këtë ligj. Teoria e evolucionit thotë se atomet dhe molekulat e çrregullta inorganike u bashkuan rastësisht me kalimin e kohës në një rregull të caktuar për të formuar molekula shumë komplekse të tilla, si proteinat, ADN-ja dhe ARN-ja, pas të cilave u shfaqën gradualisht miliona gjallesa të ndryshme me struktura akoma më komplekse. Sipas teorisë së evolucionit, ky proces i supozuar që prodhoi strukturat më të rregullta, më komplekse dhe më të organizuara në çdo fazë, është vetëformuar në sajë të kushteve natyrore. Ligji i Entropisë na tregon se ky i ashtuquajtur proces natyral kundërshton hapur ligjet e fizikës. Shkencëtarët evolucionistë janë të ndërgjegjshëm për këtë fakt, J. H. Rush thotë:

Ligji i Termodinamikös na möson se nö kushte natyrore çdo gjö shkon drejt çrregullimit dhe humbjes sö informacionit. Teoria e evolucionit, nga ana tjetör, öshtö njö dogmö joshkencore qö kundörshton hapur kötö ligj.  

Në kursin e saj kompleks të evolucionit, jeta shfaq një kontrast të mahnitshëm me tendencën e shprehur në Ligjin e Dytë të Termodinamikës, i cili shpreh një progres të pakthyeshëm drejt rritjes së Entropisë dhe shkatërrimit, ndërsa vetë jeta evoluon vazhdimisht drejt niveleve më të larta të rregullit. 122

Shkencëtari evolucionist Roger Lewin e paraqet qorrsokakun termodinamik të evolucionit në një artikull në "Science", në këtë mënyrë:

Një nga problemet që duhet të zgjidhin biologët është kontradikta e dukshme midis evolucionit dhe Ligjit të Dytë të Termodinamikës. Sistemet shkojnë drejt shkatërrimit me kalimin e kohës, duke dhënë më pak e jo më shumë rregull. 123

Një tjetër shkencëtar evolucionist George Stavropoulos pohon pamundësinë termodinamike të formimit të rastësishëm të jetës dhe pamundësinë e shpjegimit të zgjerimit të mekanizmit kompleks të jetës me anë të ligjeve të natyrës, në revistën e mirënjohur evolucioniste "American Science":

Në kushte të zakonshme, asnjë molekulë komplekse organike nuk mund të formohet rastësisht. Ajo do të shpërbëhet, në përputhje me Ligjin e Dytë të Termodinamikës. Sa më komplekse të jetë, aq më e paqëndrueshme bëhet dhe akoma më e sigurt është shkatërrimi i saj, herët apo vonë. Fotosinteza dhe të gjitha proceset jetësore, madje dhe vetë jeta nuk mund të kuptohen në termat e Termodinamikës apo ndonjë shkence tjetër ekzakte. 124

Ashtu siç dihet, Ligji i Dytë i Termodinamikës përbën një pengesë të pakapërcyeshme për skenarin e evolucionit, si nga aspekti shkencor, ashtu dhe nga ai logjik. Duke qenë të paaftë të gjejnë një shpjegim shkencor për të kaluar këtë pengesë, evolucionistët mund ta mbrojnë evolucionin vetëm në imagjinatën e tyre. P.sh. evolucionisti i famshëm Xheremi Rifkin tregon besimin e tij të patundur se evolucioni do ta thyejë këtë ligj të fizikës me një "fuqi magjike".

Ligji i Entropisë thotë se evolucioni i vërtetë e shpërndan të gjithë energjinë për jetën që gjendet në këtë planet. Koncepti ynë i evolucionit është krejt i kundërt. Ne besojmë se evolucioni në mënyrë magjike (!) krijon vlera dhe rregull të përgjithshëm në tokë. 125

Këto fjalë tregojnë mjaft mirë se evolucioni është një dogmë.




Miti i sistemit të hapur

Duke u ballafaquar me gjithë këto të vërteta, evolucionistët përpiqen të dalin nga vështirësitë duke thënë se Ligji i Dytë i Termodinamikës është i vlefshëm vetëm për "sisteme të mbyllura", ndërsa "sistemet e hapura" nuk i nështrohen këtij ligji.

Një "sistem i hapur" është një sistem termodinamik, në të cilin energjia dhe materia futen dhe dalin lirisht prej tij, në kundërshtim me "sistemin e mbyllur", në të cilin energjia dhe materia fillestare janë konstante. Evolucionistët thonë se bota është një sistem i hapur (sepse është e ekspozuar vazhdimisht ndaj energjisë që vjen nga dielli), si rrjedhim ligji i Entropisë nuk zbatohet për të gjithë botën, ndaj dhe këto gjallesa komplekse mund të gjenerohen nga struktura të çrregullta, të thjeshta dhe pajetë.

Këtu ka një deformim të dukshëm. Fakti se një sistem ka një energji të ardhur nuk është i mjaftueshëm për ta bërë këtë sistem të organizuar, pasi nevojiten mekanizma të veçantë që ta bëjnë këtë energji funksionale. P.sh. një makinë ka nevojë për motor, sisteme transmisioni dhe mekanizma të tjerë për ta shndërruar energjinë e karburantit në punë. Pa një sistem konvertues të tillë makina nuk është më në gjendje të përdorë energjinë e karburantit.

E njëjta gjë aplikohet në rastin e jetës. Eshtë e vërtetë se jeta e merr energjinë e nevojshme nga dielli, mirëpo kjo energji mund të konvertohet në energji kimike vetëm me anë të sistemeve konvertuese jashtëzakonisht komplekse që gjenden te gjallesat (si fotosinteza te bimët). Asnjë gjallesë nuk mund të jetojë pa një sistem të tillë konvertues. Pa këtë sistem konvertues, dielli nuk do të ishte gjë tjetër veç një burim energjie shkatërruese që djeg, përcëllon dhe shkrin.

Siç mund të kuptohet fare lehtë, një sistem termodinamik pa një mekanizëm konvertues të energjisë nuk është favorizues për evolucionin, qoftë ky sistem i hapur apo i mbyllur. Askush nuk pohon se mekanizma të tillë kaq komplekse të kenë ekzistuar në natyrë në kushtet e tokës fillestare. Problemi i vërtetë që qëndron përpara evolucionistëve është çështja se si erdhën në ekzistencë vetë mekanizmat komplekse të konvertimit të energjisë, si fotosinteza tek bimët, e cila nuk mund të përsëritet as nga teknologjia moderne.

Fluksi i energjisë diellore në botë nuk mund të sjellë rregull në vetvete. S’ka rëndësi sa lart mund të shkojë temperatura, apo sa gjatë qëndrojnë aminoacidet duke formuar lidhje në sekuencat e duhura. Energjia nuk është e mjaftueshme që t’i bëjë aminoacidet të formojnë molekula më komplekse, si proteinat, apo vetë proteinat të formojnë struktura më komplekse dhe më të organizuara, si organelet qelizore. Burimi i vetëm real dhe i domosdoshëm për ekzistencën e këtyre organizmave në të gjitha nivelet është dizenjimi i ndërgjegjshëm, me një fjalë, KRIJIMI.




Miti i vetorganizimit të materies

Duke e ditur mirë se Ligji i Dytë i Termodinamikës e bën evolucionin të pamundur, janë bërë përpjekje spekulative për të mbyllur hendekun midis tyre, në mënyrë që të bëhet evolucioni i mundur. Si zakonisht, këto orvatje tregojnë se teoria e evolucionit ka përballë një rrugë pa krye.

Një person i dalluar për përpjekjet e tij për të "martuar" termodinamikën me evolucionin është shkencëtari belg Ilya Prigogine. Duke filluar nga Teoria e Kaosit, Prigogine propozoi një numër hipotezash, në bazë të të cilave rregulli formohej nga kaosi (çrregullimi). Ai supozonte se disa sisteme të hapura mund të formojnë një ulje në gradën e entropisë (shkatërrimit) për shkak të një fluksi të energjisë së jashtme. "Rregullimi" i shfaqur është provë se "materia mund të organizojë veten". Që atëherë, koncepti i vetorganizimit të materies është bërë shumë popullor tek evolucionistët dhe materialistët. Ata sillen sikur kanë zbuluar një origjinë materialiste për kompleksitetin e jetës dhe një zgjidhje materialiste për pro- blemin e origjinës së jetës.

Një shikim nga afër tregon se ky argument është krejtësisht abstrakt, në fakt ai nuk është veç një dëshirë. Ai përmban në vetvete një mashtrim shumë naiv. Mashtrimi qëndron tek konfuzioni i qëllimtë midis dy koncepteve të ndryshme nga njëri-tjetri: "vetorganizimi" dhe "vetërregullimi".126

Ne mund ta shpjegojmë këtë me një shembull. Le të imagjinojmë një bregdet me lloje të ndryshme gurësh të përzier: gurë të mëdhenj, mesatarë, të vegjël dhe shumë të vegjël. Kur një valë e fortë godet bregun, atje mund të shfaqet një lloj rregullimi në vendosjen e gurëve. Uji do të ngrejë gurët me peshë të njëjtë në lartësi të njëjtë. Kur vala tërhiqet, gurët mund të rregullohen duke filluar nga më i vogli te më i madhi. 

Ky është një proçes vetërregullimi. Bregu është një sistem i hapur dhe fluksi i energjisë (vala) mund të shkaktojë një rregullim. Por vëreni se i njëjti proçes nuk mund të ndërtojë një kështjellë rëre në breg. N.q.s. ne shikojmë një kështjellë rëre ne jemi të bindur se dikush e ka bërë atë. Ndryshimi midis kështjellës dhe rregullimit të gurëve është se i pari ka një kompleksitet të madh, ndërsa i fundit ka vetëm një rregullim të përsëritur. Eshtë si makina e shkrimit që shtyp "aaaaaaaaaaaa…", për qindra herë, kur një objekt (fluks energjie) bie mbi tastën "a". Sigurisht një rregull i tillë i përsëritur i "a-së" nuk përfshin ndonjë informacion dhe kështu nuk për- fshin ndonjë kompleksitet. Duhet diçka e ndërgjegjshme për të pasur një sekuencë komplekse gërmash që përfshin informacion.

E njëjta gjë aplikohet kur era hyn në një dhomë plot me pluhur. Para këtij fluksi, pluhuri mund të jetë i shpërndarë rreth e rrotull nëpër dhomë. Kur hyn era, dheu mund të mblidhet në një cep të dhomës. Ky është vetë- rregullim. Por dheu kurrë nuk mund të vetëorganizohet dhe të krijojë një pikturë burri në dyshemenë e dhomës.

Këta shembuj janë shumë të ngjashëm me skenarin evolucionist të vetorganizimit. Ata pretendojnë se materia ka një tendencë për vetorganizim, pastaj japin shembuj për vetërregullimin dhe përpiqen të përziejnë të dy konceptet. Vetë Prigogine dha shembuj të vetërregullimit të molekulave gjatë fluksit të energjisë. Shkencëtarët amerikanë Thaxton, Bradley dhe Olsen në librin e tyre të titulluar "Misteri i origjinës së jetës" e shpjegojnë këtë fakt si më poshtë:

… Në çdo rast, lëvizjet e rastësishme të molekulave në një lëng zëvendësohen në mënyrë spontane nga një sjellje shumë e rregullt. Prigogine, Eigeni dhe të tjerë kanë sugjeruar se një vetëorganizim i ngjashëm mund të ekzistojë në kiminë organike dhe mund të llogaritet për makromolekulat mjaft të komplikuara të domosdoshme për sistemet e jetës. 

Por analogji të tilla nuk kanë lidhje me çështjen e origjinës së jetës. Një arsye e fortë është se ata nuk mund të dallojnë rregullin nga kompleksiteti… Rregulli nuk mund të shërbejë për të ruajtur sasinë e madhe të informacionit që kërkohet nga sistemet e gjalla. Një strukturë e parregullt, por e specifikuar, është më e kërkuar se një strukturë e rregullt. Kjo është një e metë në analogjinë e parashtruar. S’ka lidhje midis llojit të rregullit spontan që ndodh nga rrjedhja e energjisë nëpër sisteme të tilla dhe punës së kërkuar për ndërtimin e makromolekulave me informacion joperiodik si ADN-ja dhe proteinat. 127

Në fakt vetë Prigogine ka pranuar se ky argument nuk mund të llogaritet për origjinën e jetës. Ai ka thënë:

Problemi i rregullit biologjik përfshin tranzicionin nga aktiviteti molekular deri te rregulli supermolekular i qelizës. Ky problem është larg zgjidhjes. 128

Përse atëherë evolucionistët akoma përpiqen të besojnë në skenare joshkencore si "vetorganizimi i materies"? Pse ata insistojnë refuzimin e paraqitjes së inteligjencës në sistemet e gjalla? Përgjigja është se ata kanë një besim dogmatik në materializëm dhe besojnë se materia ka fuqi misterioze për të krijuar jetën. Një profesor kimie nga Universiteti i Nju Jorkut dhe ekspert i ADN-së, Robert Shapiro, shpjegon këtë besim të evolucionistëve dhe dogmën materialiste që shtrihet në bazat e saj si më poshtë:

Një tjetër parim evolucionist nevojitet për të kaluar hendekun nga përzierjet e kimikateve të thjeshta natyrale, te riprodhuesi i parë efektiv. Ky parim akoma nuk është përshkruar apo demonstruar në detaje, por është parandjerë. Atij i janë dhënë emra të ndryshëm, si evolucioni kimik apo vetorganizimi i materies. Ekzistenca e parimit kuptohet vetvetiu në filozofinë e materializmit dialektik, ashtu siç është aplikuar në origjinën e jetës nga Alexander Oparin.129

E gjithë kjo situatë e bën të qartë faktin se evolucioni është një dogmë që është kundër shkencës së vërtetë. Origjina e gjallesave mund të shpjegohet vetëm me ndërhyrjen e forcave supernatyrale. Kjo forcë mbinatyrale është krijimi i Allahut, i Cili krijoi të gjithë universin nga asgjëja. Shkenca ka pra-nuar se evolucioni është i pamundur për sa kohë të merret në konsideratë termodinamika. Ekzistenca e jetës nuk ka shpjegim tjetër veçse me KRIJIM.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## monarku

Projektimi dhe rastësia



Në kapitujt e mëparshëm pamë se sa e pamundur është lindja e rastësishme e jetës. Le të pranojmë për një moment këtë pamundësi. Le të supozojmë se miliona vjet më parë u formua një qelizë, duke pasur të gjitha gjërat e nevojshme për jetën. Përsëri evolucioni rrëzohet në këtë pikë. Kjo sepse edhe n.q.s. qeliza do të jetonte për ca kohë, ajo do të vdiste e pas vdekjes së saj nuk do të mbetej asgjë dhe çdo gjë do të kthehej atje ku nisi. Kjo sepse qeliza e parë për shkak të mungesës së informacionit gjenetik nuk do të kishte qenë në gjendje të riprodhohej dhe të rifillonte një gjeneratë e re. Jeta do të kishte mbaruar me vdekjen e saj.

Sistemi gjenetik nuk përmban vetëm ADN-në. Ato që do të përmendim më poshtë ekzistojnë në të njëjtin mjedis: enzimat për të lexuar kodin në ADN, mesazheri ARN që duhet të prodhohet pas leximit të këtyre kodeve, ribozomi mbi të cilin do të fiksohet mesazheri ARN sipas këtij kodi, transferuesi ARN për të transferuar aminoacidet te ribozomet për t’u përdorur në prodhim si dhe enzima jashtëzakonisht komplekse për të zhvilluar procese të shumta të ndërmjetme. Një ambient i tillë nuk mund të ekzistojë veçse në një mjedis tërësisht të izoluar dhe të kontrolluar si qeliza, ku gjenden të gjitha materialet e papërpunuara të domosdoshme dhe burimet e energjisë. 

Si rezultat, materia organike mund të vetëriprodhohet vetëm n.q.s. ajo ekziston si një qelizë plotësisht e zhvilluar me të gjitha organelet e saj në një ambient të përshtatshëm ku ajo mund të mbijetojë, të shkëmbejë lëndë dhe të marrë energji nga ambienti që e rrethon. Kjo do të thotë se qeliza e parë në tokë u formua papritur me strukturën e saj jashtëzakonisht komplekse.

Kështu n.q.s. një strukturë komplekse erdhi në ekzistencë papritur, çfarë do të thotë kjo?

Le ta ilustrojmë pyetjen me një shembull. Le ta krahasojmë, për sa i përket kompleksitetit, qelizën me një makinë të teknologjisë së lartë. (Në fakt qeliza është një sistem shumë më kompleks dhe më i zhvilluar sesa makina). Tani le të bëjmë pyetjen: Çfarë do të mendonit n.q.s. do të futeshit thellë në një pyll të dendur dhe t’ju kalonte afër një makinë e tipit të fundit? A do të mendonit se elemente të ndryshme në pyll janë bashkuar rastësisht për miliona vjet dhe kanë prodhuar këtë makinë? Të gjitha materialet që përbëjnë makinën në formën e tyre të papërpunuar merren prej hekurit, plastikës, gomës, dheut ose produkteve të tij, por a mund t’ju çojë ky fakt të mendoni se këto materiale janë sintetizuar rastësisht dhe prodhuan një makinë të tillë?

Pa pikë dyshimi, çdokush që ka dy pare mend do ta kuptojë se makina është prodhuar nga një projektim i ndërgjegjshëm. Fillimi i papritur i strukturave komplekse tregon qartë se ato janë krijuar nga diçka e ndërgjegjshme. Një sistem kompleks si qeliza është padyshim krijuar nga një vullnet dhe dije superiore. Me fjalë të tjera, ajo erdhi në ekzistencë si një krijim i Allahut.

Duke besuar se rastësia mund të prodhojë projektime perfekte, evolucionistët e kalojnë kufirin e arsyes dhe shkencës. Një prej autoriteteve të njohura në këtë fushë është dhe zoologu i famshëm francez Pierre Grase, ish-presidenti i Akademisë Franceze të Shkencës. Grasse është materialist, ai e di se teoria e Darvinit është e paaftë të shpjegojë jetën dhe të mbrojë "rastë-sinë", e cila është themeli i Darvinizmit:

Shfaqja e mutacioneve të përshtatshme, e cila i lejon kafshët dhe bimët të plotësojnë nevojat e tyre, duket e vështirë për t’u besuar. Teoria e Darvinit ka akoma më shumë kërkesa: Një bimë e vetme apo një kafshë e vetme, do të donte mijëra e mijëra ngjarje fatlume. Kështu, mrekullitë do të bëheshin më se të zakonshme: ngjarjet me probabilitet zero nuk do të ishin më të çuditshme… Nuk gjendet ndonjë ligj që ndalon ëndrrat me sy hapur, por shkenca nuk duhet të përzihet me to. 130

Duke përmbledhur konceptin e "rastësisë" për evolucionistët, Grasse thotë: "… Rastësia është një lloj providence (hyjnie), e cila, nën mbulesën e ateizmit, nuk është emërtuar por është adhuruar fshehurazi". 131

Dështimi logjik i evolucionistëve është rezultat i shenjtërimit të konceptit të rastësisë. Në Kuran shkruhet se ata që adhurojnë zota të tjerë veç Allahut, janë njerëz që nuk kuptojnë:

"… Ata kanë zemra, por nuk kuptojnë; ata kanë sy, por nuk shohin; ata kanë veshë, por nuk dëgjojnë. Ata janë si kafshët, bile edhe më të humbur, (sepse) ata janë të pavëmendshëm (ndaj paralajmërimeve)." (El-A’rafë: 179)




Formula Darviniane

Përkrah provave, me të cilat ne jemi marrë deri tani, le të shqyrtojmë çfarë paragjykimesh kanë evolucionistët për një shembull kaq të thjeshtë, sa mund të kuptohet edhe nga fëmijët: 

Teoria e evolucionit pohon se jeta është formuar rastësisht. Sipas kësaj thënieje, disa atome inorganike dhe të pandërgjegjshme u bashkuan për të formuar qelizën dhe më pas gjërat e tjera të gjalla, përfshi këtu dhe njeriun. Le të mendojmë pak për këtë. Kur bashkojmë elementët bazë për ndërtimin e jetës, si p.sh. karbonin, fosforin, azotin dhe potasiumin, do të formohet vetëm një grumbull elementesh. Nuk ka rëndësi se në çfarë trajtimi kalon ky grumbull, ai nuk mund të formojë asnjë gjë të gjallë. Nëse doni, le të kryejmë një "eksperiment" dhe të ekzaminojmë, në emër të evolucionistëve, atë që ata e deklarojnë me gjysmë zëri nën emrin "formula darviniane".

Le të vendosin evolucionistët shumë materiale të pranishme në përbërjen e organizmave të gjallë si p.sh. fosfor, azot, karbon, oksigjen, hekur dhe magnezium në fuçi të mëdha. Për më tepër, le të shtojnë edhe ndonjë material që nuk ekziston në kushte normale, por që ata mendojnë se është i nevojshëm. Le të shtojnë në këtë përzierje aminoacide - që nuk kanë mundësi të formohen në kushtet natyrore - dhe proteina - e cila ka një probabilitet formimi 1 në 10950 - sa të duan. Le ta ekspozojnë këtë përzierje në aq nxehtësi dhe lagështi sa të duan. Le ta përziejnë atë me ujë me çfarëdo pajisje teknologjike të zhvilluar. Le të vendosin para këtyre fuçive shkencëtarët më të njohur. Le të presin këta ekspertë për biliona, madje triliona vjet. Le të përdorin të gjitha llojet e kushteve që ata mendojnë se janë të nevojshme për formimin e njeriut. Çfarëdo që të bëjnë, ata nuk mund të krijojnë nga këto fuçi një njeri, fjala vjen një profesor që ekzaminon strukturën e qelizave të tij në mikroskop. Ata nuk mund të pro- dhojnë gjirafa, luanë, bletë, kanarina, kuaj, pleshta, delfinë, trëndafila, orkide, banane, portokalle, luleshtrydhe, mollë, domate, kërmij, midhje, kandila, karkaleca, apo miliona gjallesa të tjera si këto. Në të vërtetë ata nuk mund të arrijnë të krijojnë as dhe një qelizë të vetme prej ndonjërës prej tyre.

Shkurt, atomet e pandërgjegjshme nuk mund të formojnë qelizën duke u bashkuar. Ato nuk mund të marrin një vendim për ta ndarë qelizën në dy, në katër e kështu me radhë, derisa më vonë të krijojnë një profesor që në fillim do të shpikë mikroskopin elektronik dhe pastaj do të ekzaminojë strukturën e qelizave të tij në këtë mikroskop. Materia është e pandërgjegjshme, grumbull pa jetë. Jeta vjen vetëm prej krijimit të Allahut.

Teoria e evolucionit, që pretendon të kundërtën, bie në kundërshtim të hapur me arsyen. Po të mendosh qoftë edhe pak mbi thënien e evolucionistëve shkëputesh nga realiteti, tamam si shembulli i mësipërm.




Teknologjia e syrit dhe veshit

Një tjetër çështje që mbetet pa përgjigje nga evolucionistët është cilësia e lartë e preçizionit të perceptimit të syrit dhe veshit. 

Para se të kalojmë te syri, le t’i përgjigjemi pyetjes "se si shikojmë". Rrezet e dritës që vijnë nga një objekt, bien në retinën e syrit duke dhënë një imazh të përmbysur. Këtu, këto rreze drite transformohen në sinjale elektrike nga qelizat dhe pastaj përcillen në një zonë të vogël në pjesën e prapme të trurit të quajtur qendra e shikimit. Sinjalet elektrike perceptohen në këtë qendër nga truri si një imazh pas një seri procesesh.

Imazhi i formuar në sy është kaq i mprehtë dhe i qartë saqë edhe teknologjia e shekullit XX nuk e ka arritur. P.sh. shikoni te libri që po le- xoni, pastaj ngrini kokën dhe shikoni përreth. A keni parë imazhe kaq të mprehta dhe të qarta në ndonjë vend tjetër? Edhe televizori me ekranin më të avancuar në botë nuk mund të sigurojë imazhe kaq të mprehta. Ky është një imazh 3-dimensional, i mprehtë e me ngjyra. Për më shumë se 100 vjet mijëra inxhinierë janë munduar të arrijnë këtë mprehtësi. Janë ndërtuar fabrika, janë bërë shumë kërkime, plane dhe projektime për këtë qëllim, por megjithatë, po të shikosh në ekranin e televizorit dhe pastaj të shikosh dorën, me të cilën mban librin, do të vësh re një ndryshim të madh në mprehtësi dhe qartësi. Për më tepër ekrani i TV-së paraqet imazhe dy-dimensionale (ndërsa me anë të syrit, njeriu është në gjendje të shohë imazhe tre dimensionale). N.q.s. shikojmë me kujdes do të vërejmë se në televizor imazhi ka një mjegullim. A ka mjegullim në shikimin tuaj? Sigurisht që jo.

Për dhjetëra vjet, mijëra inxhinierë janë përpjekur të prodhojnë një televizor tre-dimensional, i cili mund të arrijë cilësinë e shikimit të syrit. Ata kanë arritur të shpikin një sistem TV tre-dimensional, por ai nuk mund të shihet pa vendosur një palë syze speciale; për më tepër që është një tre-dimensional artificial. Sfondi është më i mjegulluar, ndërsa plani i parë duket si dekor letre. Kurrë nuk ka qenë e mundur të prodhohet një imazh me cilësinë e atij të syrit. Qoftë në kamera, qoftë në TV ka humbje të cilësisë së imazhit. 




Kur bëjmë një krahasim midis syrit dhe veshit, nga njëra anë, dhe kamerave e aparateve të inçizimit të zërit, nga ana tjetër, shohim se syri dhe veshi janë shumë më kompleksë, më funksionalë dhe më të përsosur se këto pro- dhime të teknologjisë.  

Evolucionistët thonë se mekanizmi që jep këtë imazh kaq të qartë dhe cilësor është prodhuar rastësisht. N.q.s. dikush do t’ju thoshte se televizori që keni është formuar rastësisht, se atomet erdhën dhe u bashkuan rastësisht për të ndërtuar pjesët e televizorit, çfarë do mendonit? Si mund të bëjë rastësia punën që nuk e bëjnë dot mijëra njerëz?

Për rreth një shekull, dhjetëra mijëra inxhinierë janë përpjekur e munduar në laboratorët e teknologjisë së lartë, të ndihmuar nga një industri komplekse që përdor mjetet teknologjike më të avancuara, megjithatë ata s’kanë qenë në gjendje të bëjnë më shumë se kaq.

N.q.s. një pajisje që prodhon një imazh më të dobët se ai i syrit nuk mund të realizohet rastësisht, atëherë është fare e qartë se syri dhe imazhi i parë prej tij nuk mund të jenë formuar nga rastësia. Ndërtimi i syrit kërkon një plan shumë më të detajuar se ai i ndërtimit të televizorit. Ky plan kaq i komplikuar i përket Allahut, i Cili ka fuqi për gjithçka. 

E njëjta situatë vlen edhe për veshin. Pjesa e jashtme e veshit kap ti- ngujt dhe i drejton ato në veshin e mesëm, i cili, pasi i përforcon, ia transmeton vibrimet veshit të brendshëm. Ky i fundit, pasi i shndërron këto vi- brime në sinjale elektrike, ia përcjell trurit. Ashtu si dhe me syrin, të dëgjuarit finalizohet në qendrën e dëgjimit në tru.

Le të krahasojmë cilësinë dhe teknologjinë e lartë prezente në vesh dhe tru, me teknologjinë e prodhuar nga njeriu. Ashtu si në rastin e imazheve, janë shpenzuar dekada duke u përpjekur të gjenerohen zëra të ngjashëm me origjinalin. Rezultatet e këtyre sforcove janë magnetofonët, sistemet zanore të sigurisë së lartë, sistemet e analizimit dhe përpunimit të tingujve me anë të veçimit të tyre sipas frekuencave. Megjithë këtë teknologji të lartë dhe mijëra ekspertë që punojnë me mish e me shpirt nuk është bërë e mundur prodhimi i një pajisjeje që të arrijë cilësinë e perceptimit të tingullit nga ana e veshit. Mendoni për sistemet e teknologjisë së lartë Hi-Fi të prodhuara nga kompanitë më me emër në industrinë e muzikës. Edhe në këto pajisje, kur zëri regjistrohet, humbet diçka, ose kur ju ndizni pajisjen dëgjoni gjithmonë një tingull të caktuar para se të fillojë muzika. Tingujt që prodhohen nga teknologjia e trupit të njeriut janë mjaft të qartë. Një vesh njerëzor kurrë nuk percepton një tingull, duke e shoqëruar kapjen e tij me një zhurmë tjetër përpara, siç ndodh te pajisjet Hi-Fi; ai e percepton zërin ashtu siç është.

Shkurt, teknologjia në trupin tonë është shumë më superiore se teknologjia që njerëzimi ka prodhuar duke përdorur mbledhjen e informacionit, eksperiencën dhe mundësitë. Askush nuk mund të thotë se një pajisje Hi-Fi ose një kamera erdhi në ekzistencë vetë. Atëherë si mund të thuhet se teknologjia që ekziston në trupin e njeriut, e cila është shumë herë më superiore se teknologjia e arritur nga shkenca sot, mund të jetë rezultat i një vargu rastësish, të quajtura evolucion?

Eshtë e qartë se syri, veshi dhe të gjitha pjesët e tjera të trupit të njeriut janë produkt krijimi. Këto janë argumente fare të qarta për ekzistencën e Allahut, për fuqinë dhe dijen e Tij.

Ne përmendëm shqisën e të dëgjuarit dhe të shikuarit, sepse është e pamundur të mos kuptohen argumente kaq të qarta krijimi. N.q.s. një ditë ju do t’i kërkoni një evolucionisti t’ju shpjegojë se si ky projektim i përkryer u bë i mundur rastësisht, do të shihni se ai nuk do jetë në gjendje t’ju japë një përgjigje të arsyeshme. Edhe vetë Darvini, në letrën e tij dërguar Asa Gray më 3 prill 1860, shkruan se "të menduarit rreth syrit bëri t’i dilnin djersë të ftohta". Ai tregon me këtë dëshpërimin e evolucionistëve përballë projektimit perfekt të gjallesave. 132

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## monarku

Pretendimet e evolucionistëve dhe faktet


Në kapitujt e mësipërm, ne ekzaminuam pavlefshmërinë e teorisë së evolucionit nga ana e argumenteve fosilore dhe nga pikëpamja e biologjisë molekulare. Në këtë kapitull, ne do të marrim në shqyrtim disa fenomene biologjike dhe koncepte të paraqitura si evidenca teorike nga evolucionistët. Këto janë veçanërisht të rëndësishme, sepse ato tregojnë se nuk ka zbulime shkencore që përkrahin evolucionin, si dhe na ndihmojnë të kuptojmë shkallën e gjerë të shtrembërimeve dhe mashtrimeve që përdorin evolucionistët.




Ndryshueshmëria dhe llojet

Ndryshueshmëria është një term i përdorur në gjenetikë, i cili i referohet një ngjarjeje gjenetike që shkakton që individët ose grupet e një lloji të caktuar të kenë karakteristika të ndryshme nga njëri-tjetri. P.sh. të gjithë njerëzit në tokë kanë të njëjtin kod gjenetik bazë, disa kanë sy me bisht, disa kanë flokë të kuqe, disa kanë hundë të gjatë, disa janë të shkurtër, në varësi të ndryshueshmërisë së informacionit gjenetik.

Evolucionistët predikojnë se ndryshueshmëritë brenda species janë provë për teorinë e tyre. Kjo nuk është e vërtetë, ndryshueshmëria nuk përbën provë për evolucionin, sepse ajo nuk është gjë tjetër veçse rezultat i ndryshimeve në kombinimin e informacionit gjenetik ekzistent dhe, në të njëjtën kohë, ajo nuk mund të shtojë ndonjë karakteristikë të re në informacionin gjenetik.

Ndryshueshmëria gjithmonë ndodh brenda limiteve të informacionit gjenetik. Në shkencën e gjenetikës ky limit quhet "pellgu gjenetik". Të gjitha karakteristikat e pranishme në pellgun gjenetik të një specieje mund të dalin në pah në mënyra të ndryshme, për shkak të ndryshueshmërisë. P.sh. si rezultat i ndryshueshmërisë, mund të shfaqen, te një specie zva- rranikësh, varietete me bishta relativisht më të gjatë, apo këmbë relativisht më të shkurtra, sepse të dy informacinet, këmbë-gjatë dhe këmbë-shkurtër, ekzistojnë në pellgun gjenetik të zvarranikëve. Megjithatë, ndryshueshmëritë nuk i transformojnë zvarranikët në zogj, duke u shtuar atyre krahë apo pupla, ose duke u ndryshuar atyre metabolizmin. Një ndryshim i tillë kërkon një rritje në informacionin gjenetik të gjallesës, rritje e cila në asnjë mënyrë nuk është e mundur.

Darvini nuk e njihte këtë fakt kur formuloi teorinë e tij. Ai mendoi se nuk kishte limit në ndryshueshmëri. Në një artikull të shkruar në 1844, ai thoshte:

Shumë autorë pranojnë se ekziston një limit në ndryshueshmërinë në natyrë, megjithëse unë nuk jam në gjendje të zbuloj qoftë edhe një fakt mbi të cilin mbështetet ky besim. 133


A ËSHTË E VËRTETË QË BALENAT E KANË PREJARDHJEN
NGA ARINJTË? 
Në librin "Origjina e llojeve", Darvini hedh hipotezën se balenat kanë evoluar nga arinjtë që janë munduar të notojnë. Darvini gabimisht supozonte se mundësitë e ndryshueshmërisë brenda llojit janë të pakufizuara. Shkenca e shekullit XX ka treguar se ky skenar evolucionist është vetëm pjellë e imagjinatës. 
Në "Origjinën e Llojeve" ai përmend shembuj të ndryshueshmërisë, si provat më evidente për teorinë e tij. P.sh. sipas Darvinit rritësit e kafshëve që ndërzejnë varietete të ndryshme gjedhësh, në mënyrë që të marrin va- rietete të reja që prodhojnë më shumë qumësht, janë duke i transformuar ato në një specie tjetër. Koncepti i Darvinit mbi "ndryshueshmërinë e pakufizuar" duket qartë në fjalinë e mëposhtme të nxjerrë nga "Origjina e Llojeve":


Unë nuk shoh vështirësi që një racë ariu të bëhet, si pasojë e seleksionimit natyror, gjithnjë e më shumë me karakteristika ujore, me gojë gjithnjë e më të madhe, deri në krijimin e një gjigandi si balena. 134

Arsyeja që Darvini jep një shembull kaq të paarsyeshëm ishte njohja shkencore primitive në kohën e tij. Në shekullin XX, bazuar në rezultatet eksperimentale të kryera mbi gjallesa, shkenca ka vendosur principin e "stabilitetit gjenetik". Ky princip thotë se të gjitha përpjekjet për ndërzim, për të përftuar varietete të reja, nuk mund të çojnë në shfaqjen e një specieje të re, sepse ekzistojnë barriera strikte midis gjallesave të ndryshme. Kjo do të thotë se është krejtësisht e pamundur për rritësit e kafshëve të kthejnë një gjedh në një lloj tjetër kafshe, ashtu siç kishte profetizuar Darvini, me anë të ndërzimit të gjedhëve të llojeve të ndryshme.

Norman Macbeth që hedh poshtë Darvinizmin në librin e tij "Tërheqja e Darvinit" thotë:

Thelbi i problemit është se a variojnë me të vërtetë gjallesat në një shtrirje të pa- kufizuar?  Gjallesat duken të qëndrueshme. Ne të gjithë kemi dëgjuar për rritësit e zhgënjyer që e çonin punën e tyre në një pikë të caktuar vetëm për të parë kafshët apo bimët të ktheheshin atje ku kishin nisur. Megjithë përpjekjet e mëdha për dy ose tre shekuj, nuk ka qenë kurrë e mundur të prodhohej një trëndafil blu apo një tulipan i zi.135

Luther Burbank, i konsideruar si rritësi më kompetent i të gjitha kohëve, e shpreh këtë fakt kur thotë se "ka kufizim në drejtim të zhvillimit të mundshëm dhe këto limite ndjekin një ligj". 136 Duke iu drejtuar kësaj çështjeje, shkencëtari danez U. L. Johannsen komenton:

Ndryshueshmëria, mbi të cilën Darvini dhe Wallace kishin vendosur theksin, nuk mund të shtyhet më tej se një pikë e caktuar. Një ndryshueshmëri e tillë nuk përmban sekretin e "nisjes së papërcaktuar". 137




Thëniet e evolucionistëve për rezistencën ndaj antibiotikëve dhe imunitetin

Evolucionistët propozojnë se rezistenca që bakteria zhvillon ndaj antibiotikëve dhe imuniteti që disa insekte zhvillojnë ndaj DDT-së, janë prova për evolucionin. Ata thonë se këto janë shembuj të rezistencës së fituar dhe të imunitetit që vjen nga mutacionet, të cilat ndodhin në gjallesat e ekspozuara ndaj këtyre substancave.

Si te bakteriet ashtu dhe te insektet këto karakteristika nuk janë veti që janë fituar më vonë kundër DDT-së ose antibiotikëve, si rezultat mutacionesh. Disa prej varieteteve të gjallesave i kanë pasur këto karakteristika që para se të bëheshin objekt për tu luftuar nga antibiotikët dhe DDT-ja. "Scientific American" megjithëse është një periodik krejtësisht evolucionist, shkruan si më poshtë në numrin e saj të marsit 1998:

Shumë bakterie zotërojnë gjene rezistente që para se antibiotikët të fi- llonin të përdoreshin. Shkencëtarët nuk e dinë saktësisht pse këto gjene evoluan dhe u ruajtën. 138

Siç duket, informacioni gjenetik që prodhon rezistencë dhe që ekziston para ekspozimit ndaj antibiotikëve nuk mund të shpjegohet nga evolucionistët. Kjo provon se thëniet e teorisë së tyre janë të pavërteta.

Fakti që bakteriet rezistente kanë qenë prezente vite më parë se të zbuloheshin antibiotikët shprehet në "Medical Tribune", në numrin 29 të dhjetorit 1998. Artikulli lidhet me një ngjarje interesante. Në një studim të ndërmarrë në 1986, trupat e disa marinarëve që u sëmurën dhe vdiqën gjatë një ekspedite polare në 1845, u gjetën të ruajtur në akull. Disa lloje bakteriesh të zakonshme të shekullit XIX u gjetën në trupat e tyre. Kërkuesit u çuditën kur zbuluan se ato ishin rezistente ndaj shumë antibiotikëve modernë që ishin zhvilluar në shekullin XX. 139

Eshtë një fakt i mirënjohur në qarqet shkencore se ky lloj rezistence ka qenë i pranishëm në shumë popullata bakteriesh para zbulimit të penici- linës. Prandaj, është mashtrim të paraqesësh rezistencën e bakterieve si një zhvillim evolucionist. Si ndodh procesi i ashtuquajtur "fitim i imunitetit" nga ana e bakterieve?




Rezistenca e bakterieve ndaj antibiotikëve

Bakteriet ndahen në shumë varietete brenda llojit të tyre. Disa prej këtyre varieteve mbajnë në vetvete informacion gjenetik rezistent ndaj ilaçeve, kimikateve dhe substancave të tjera të ndryshme. Kur bakteriet ekspozohen ndaj një lloji të caktuar ilaçi, ato që nuk janë rezistente ndaj tij shkatërrohen, ndërsa ato që janë rezistente mbijetojnë dhe arrijnë të kenë mundësinë për tu riprodhuar. Bakteriet jorezistente zhduken nga popullata dhe zëvendësohen nga ato rezistente, të cilat riprodhohen shpejt. Në fund mbetet një koloni bakteriesh e përbërë vetëm nga individë që janë rezistentë ndaj këtij antibiotiku dhe, duke filluar që nga ky moment, ky antibiotik bëhet i paefekshëm kundër këtij lloji bakteriesh. Pika e rëndësishme është se këto bakterie janë përsëri të njëjtat bakterie dhe lloji është i njëjtë.

Eshtë e rëndësishme të vërejmë se në kundërshtim me thëniet e evolucionistëve, nuk ndodh asnjë proces evolutiv, sipas të cilit bakteriet jorezistente do të ndryshonin kodin gjenetik dhe do të ktheheshin në bakterie rezistente, duke fituar një informacion të ri gjenetik, të shtrënguara nga ekspozimi ndaj antibiotikut. Ajo që ndodh është vetëm një ndarje e va- rieteteve të veçanta të bakterieve në një popullatë, në varietete rezistente dhe jorezistente, të cilat kanë bashkekzistuar më parë. Kjo nuk shënon shfaqjen e një specieje të re bakteriesh dhe ky nuk është evoluim. Përkundrazi një ose më shumë varietete u zhdukën; kjo humbje është në anë krejt të kundërt nga evoluimi, sepse, me humbjen e varietetit, ka humbur një pjesë e informacionit gjenetik.




Imuniteti i insekteve ndaj DDT-së

Një tjetër çështje që evolucionistët kërkojnë ta deformojnë dhe ta paraqesin si evidencë për evolucionin është imuniteti "i fituar" nga insektet ndaj DDT-së, që ne përmendëm në fillim të kapitullit. Ky imunitet zhvillohet në të njëjtën mënyrë si rezistenca e bakterieve ndaj antibiotikëve. Imuniteti ndaj DDT-së në asnjë mënyrë nuk mund të thuhet se u fitua nga individët e popullatës së insekteve. Disa prej insekteve ishin imune ndaj DDT-së. Pas zbulimit të DDT-së, insektet që u ekspozuan ndaj këtij kimikati por që nuk kishin këtë imunitet të trashëguar, u eleminuan nga popullata, pra, u zhdukën. Insektet imune, të cilat ishin relativisht pak në popullatë, u shtuan me kalimin e kohës. Kështu popullatat e species së insekteve filluan të përbëheshin vetëm nga anëtarë imunë. Kur kjo ndodhi, DDT-ja pushoi së qeni efektive kundër këtyre insekteve. Ky fenomen është i zakonshëm, por duke u keqinterpretuar, ai tregohet si rast i arritjes së imunitetit ndaj DDT-së. 

Biologu evolucionist Francisko Ayala e pranon këtë fakt, duke thënë:

Variantet gjenetike që nevojiteshin për tu bërë rezistente ndaj llojeve të ndryshme të pesticideve, ishin të pranishme në çdo popullatë që ekspozohej ndaj këtyre komponenteve të prodhuara nga njeriu. 140

Duke e ditur mirë se shumica e njerëzve nuk kanë mundësi të më- sojnë për mikrobiologjinë apo të kërkojnë në të, evolucionistët vënë në punë mashtrimet sa herë që problemi i rezistencës dhe imunitetit del në skenë. Ata shpesh i paraqesin këto shembuj si prova shumë të rëndësishme të evolucionit. Tani duhet të jetë bërë e qartë se as rezistenca e bakterieve ndaj antibiotikëve dhe as imuniteti i insekteve ndaj DDT-së, nuk përbëjnë argument për evolucionin. Ato vetëm nxjerrin në shesh shtrembërimet dhe metodat mashtruese që përdorin evolucionistët për të justifikuar teorinë e tyre.




Falsiteti i organeve rudimentale

Për një kohë të gjatë, koncepti i organeve rudimentale, apo thjesht rudimenteve, u shfaq shpesh në literaturën evolucioniste si provë për evolucionin. Eventualisht ky koncept u zhduk pa zhurmë, kur u provua pasaktësia e tij. Por disa evolucionistë akoma besojnë në të dhe herë pas here përpiqen ta paraqesin konceptin e rudimenteve si provë të rëndësishme të evolucionit.

Nocioni i organeve rudimentale u shfaq një shekull më parë. Sipas evolucionistëve, në trupat e disa krijesave ekzistojnë një numër organesh jofunksionale. Këto organe kanë qenë trashëguar nga stërgjyshërit dhe gradualisht u bënë rudimente (latin. rudimentum - mbeturinë) për shkak të mospërdorimit.

E gjitha kjo është një hipotezë joshkencore dhe bazohet totalisht në njohuri të pamjaftueshme. Këto "organe jofunksionale" ishin në fakt organe, "funksioni i të cilave nuk ishte zbuluar" në atë kohë. Treguesi më i mirë për këtë është zvogëlimi gradual i listës së gjatë evolucioniste të organeve rudimentale. S. R. Scadding, një evolucionist, e përmend këtë fakt në artikullin e tij të titulluar "A mundet që organet rudimentale të përbëjnë evidencë për evolucionin?", publikuar në revistën "Evolutionary Theory":

Të gjitha shembujt e organeve rudimentale janë hedhur poshtë me kalimin e kohës. P.sh. palosja gjysmërrethore, e cila përmendet në librin e Darvinit si një organ rudimental, është zbuluar se është një organ me funksione te veçanta, të cilat nuk njiheshin në kohën e Darvinit. Funsioni i këtij organi është lubrifikimi i syrit.

Meqenëse nuk është e mundur të identifikohen struktura të papërdorshme dhe meqenëse vetë struktura e argumentit të përdorur është e pavlefshme shkencë- risht, unë konkludoj se "organet rudimentale" nuk përbëjnë ndonjë provë të veçantë për teorinë e evolucionit. 141

Lista e rudimenteve që u përpilua nga evolucionisti gjerman R. Uidersheim në 1895 përfshinte afro 100 organe, duke përfshirë zorrën e verbër dhe kërbishtin. Me progresin e shkencës, u zbulua se të gjitha organet në listën e Wiedersheim, në fakt, kishin funksione shumë të rëndësishme në trup. P.sh. është zbuluar se zorra e verbër, që ishte konsideruar një organ rudimental, është një organ limfoid që lufton infeksionet në trup. Ky fakt u bë i qartë në vitin 1997.

Disa organe dhe inde të tjera si mëlçia, shpretka, zorra e verbër, palca e kockave, një koleksion i vogël indesh limfatike si p.sh. bajamet në fyt etj, janë gjithashtu pjesë e sistemit limfatik. Ato gjithashtu ndihmojnë trupin të luftojë infeksionet. 142

Gjithashtu, është zbuluar se bajamet që ishin përfshirë në të njëjtën listë të organeve rudimentale, kishin një rol kuptimplot në mbrojtjen e fytit ndaj infeksionit, në veçanti deri në adoleshencë. Eshtë zbuluar se kërbishti në fundin e poshtëm të shtyllës kurrizore mbështet kockat rreth legenit dhe është pika konvergjente e disa muskujve të vegjël. Gjendrat tiroide janë efektive për sigurimin e rritjes së qëndrueshmërisë te foshnjat dhe fëmijët. Të gjitha këto ishin konsideruar në fillim organe rudimentale. Palosja gjysmërrethore në sy, që ishte konsideruar si rudiment nga Darvini, në fakt ka për detyrë pastrimin dhe lubrifikimin e kokërdhokut.

Në thëniet e evolucionistëve ka një gabim logjik për të ashtuquajturat rudimente. Ashtu siç u shpjegua, evolucionistët pretendonin se organet rudimentale te gjallesat ishin trashëguar prej stërgjyshërve të tyre. Megjithatë, disa prej këtyre organeve "rudimentale" nuk gjenden te speciet që evolucionistët pretendojnë se janë stërgjyshërit e njeriut. P.sh. zorra e verbër nuk ekziston te disa lloje majmunësh që pretendohet se janë stërgjyshërit e njeriut. Biologu i famshëm H. Enoch që sfidon teorinë e organeve rudimentale, duke shprehur këtë gabim logjik, thotë si më poshtë:

Majmunët kanë zorrë të verbër, ndërsa të afërmit e tyre, majmunët e ulët, nuk kanë. Ajo shfaqet përsëri tek gjitarët si oposumi. Si mund ta shpjegojnë evolucionistët këtë? 143

Nëse do të ishte i vërtetë skenari evolucionist i rudimenteve (mbeturinave), atëherë zorra e verbër duhet të ishte e pranishme te "stërgjyshërit e njeriut", majmunët e ulët si një organ i zhvilluar plotësisht ose pjesërisht, mirëpo kjo nuk ndodh; ky organ nuk ekziston fare te këta majmunë, kështu që nuk mund të flitet për "mbetje". Skenari i organeve rudimentale i paraqitur nga evolucionistët përmban një numër të metash logjike tepër serioze. Ai është provuar në çdo rast se është shkencërisht i pasaktë. Nuk ekziston asnjë organ rudimental në trupin e njeriut, sepse njerëzit nuk evoluan nga qeniet e tjera si rezultat i ndryshimeve, por u krijuan plotësisht dhe në mënyrë perfekte.




Miti i homologjisë (ngjashmërisë)

Ngjashmëritë strukturore midis llojeve të ndryshme quhen në biologji "homologji". Evolucionistët përpiqen ti paraqesin këto ngjashmëri si argument për evolucionin.

Darvini mendonte se krijesat me organe të ngjashme (homologe) kishin një lidhje evolucioniste me njëra-tjetrën dhe se këto organe duhet të ishin trashëguar nga një paraardhës i përbashkët. Sipas kësaj, pëllumbi dhe shqiponja, meqënëse kanë krahë së bashku me të gjithë zogjtë e tjerë, duhet të kishin evoluar nga një paraardhës i përbashkët.

Homologjia është një mashtrin i bërë mbi bazat e asnjë argumenti tjetër, përveç ngjashmërisë fizike. Ky argument nuk u vërtetua kurrë, qoftë edhe vetëm nga një zbulim konkret, gjatë gjithë kohës që nga koha e Darvinit. Në asnjë shtresë të tokës nuk është gjetur ndonjë fosil i paraardhësit të përbashkët të krijesave me struktura homologe. Për më tepër, pikat e mëposhtme e bëjnë të qartë se homologjia nuk përbën evidencë se evolucioni ka ndodhur:

1. Gjenden organe homologe në gjallesa të llojeve krejt të ndryshme, midis të cilave dihe se nuk ka lidhje evolutive.

2. Kodet gjenetike të disa krijesave që kanë organe homologe janë krejt të ndryshme nga njëri-tjetri.

3. Zhvillimi embrionologjik i organeve homologe në krijesa të ndryshme është plotësisht i ndryshëm.

Le ti shqyrtojmë këto pika një nga një.




Organe të ngjashme në gjallesa krejtësisht të ndryshme

Gjendet një numër organesh homologe në specie të ndryshme, për të cilat evolucionistët nuk mund të vendosin ndonjë lloj marrëdhënieje evolutive, p.sh. krahët. Përveç zogjve ne gjejmë krahë edhe te lakuriqët, të cilët janë gjitarë, te insektet, madje edhe te disa dinosaurë, të cilët janë zva- rranikë të zhdukur. Për këto katër klasa të ndryshme evolucionistët nuk kanë mundur të vendosim një lidhje evolutive.

Një shembull tjetër tipik është struktura e ngjashme e syve të krijesave të ndryshme. P.sh. oktapodi dhe njeriu janë dy specie mjaft të ndryshme, midis të cilave asnjë lidhje evolutive nuk mund të supozohet, megjithatë sytë e tyre janë shumë të ngjashëm nga ana e funksionimit dhe strukturës. Askush prej evolucionistëve nuk thotë, për të komentuar ngjashmërinë e syve të tyre, se njeriu dhe oktapodi kanë një paraardhës të përbashkët. Këta shembuj dhe shumë të tjerë si këto konfirmojnë që thënia e evolucionistëve, se organet homologe provojnë se gjallesat kanë evoluar nga paraardhës të përbashkët, nuk ka baza shkencore.

Në fakt organet homologe duhet të jenë një bezdi e madhe për evolucionistët. Thënia e evolucionistit të famshëm Frank Salisbury tregon se ekzistenca e syve shumë të ngjashëm në specie krejt të ndryshme nënvizon qorrsokakun e homologjisë:

Bile edhe diçka aq e komplikuar sa syri shfaqet disa herë, p.sh. te kalmarët, vertebrorët dhe artropodët (këmbënyjtuarit). Eshtë mjaft negative të mendosh se origjina e këtyre specieve është e njëjtë. Mendimi se këto organe janë pro- dhuar disa herë, sipas teorisë moderne sintetike, ma trullos mendjen.144




Ngjashmëria gjenetike dhe embrionologjike: një rrugë pa krye

Që thënia e evolucionistëve për homologjinë të merret seriozisht duhet që organet homologe në krijesa të ndryshme të kenë të njëtin kod gjenetik (ADN). Por ato nuk e kanë këtë. Në shumicën e rasteve kodi gjenetik është shumë i ndryshëm. Për më tepër, kodet e ngjashme gjenetike të ADN-së në krijesa të ndryshme shoqërohen shpesh me organe plotësisht të ndryshme.

Michael Denton, një profesor australian i biokimisë, përshkruan në li- brin e tij "Evolucioni: Teori në Krizë", qorrsokakun gjenetik të interpretimit evolucionist të homologjisë:

Strukturat homologe shpesh janë të specifikuara nga sisteme gjenetike jo-homologe. Koncepti i homologjisë rrallë mund të shtrihet deri në embrionologji.145

Një pikë tjetër që nevojitet që thëniet për homologjinë të jenë të vle- fshme është se zhvillimi embrionologjik i specieve me organe homologe duhet të jetë i njëjtë. Në fakt zhvillimi embrionologjik i organeve të tilla është krejtësisht i ndryshëm në çdo gjallesë. Për të përfunduar, ne mund të themi se kërkimet gjenetike dhe embrionologjike kanë provuar se koncepti i homologjisë i përcaktuar nga Darvini si evidencë e evolucionit të gjallesave nga paraardhës të përbashkët nuk mund të shërbejë në asnjë mënyrë si evidencë. Kështu, shkenca ka provuar kohë pas kohe falsitetin e tezave të Darvinit.




Pavlefshmëria e homologjisë molekulare

Pretendimi se homologjia është evidencë për evolucionin është rrëzuar jo vetëm në nivelin e organeve, por gjithashtu edhe në nivelin molekuar. Evolucionistët thonë se kodet e ADN-së apo strukturat e proteinës së specieve të ndryshme janë të ngjashme dhe se kjo ngjashmëri është provë që këto gjallesa kanë evoluar nga paraardhës të përbashkët ose nga njëra-tjetra. P.sh. është thënë vazhdimisht në shtypin evolucionist se ka shumë ngja- shmëri midis ADN-së së njeriut dhe ADN-së së majmunit dhe kjo ngjashmëri është provë për lidhjen evolutive midis njeriut dhe majmunit.


Prof. Michael Denton: "Evolucioni është një teori në krizë."

Shembulli më i bujshëm i këtij argumenti ka të bëjë me prezencën e 46 kromozomeve te njeriu dhe 48 kromozomeve në disa majmunë, si shimpazeja. Evolucionistët e trajtojnë afërsinë e numrit të kromozomeve midis specieve të ndryshme si provë për lidhjet evolutive. N.q.s. ky argument do të ishte i vërtetë atëherë njeriu ka një tjetër specie më të afërt: pataten. Numri i kromozomeve të patates është shumë më i afërt me atë të njeriut se në rastin e gorillës apo shimpanzesë: Ai është 46. Me fjalë të tjera, njerëzit dhe patatet kanë të njëjtin numër kromozomesh. Ky shembull tregon se ngjashmëritë në ADN nuk mund të argumentojnë lidhje evolutive.

Nga ana tjetër, gjenden diferenca gjigande molekulare midis krijesave që duken shumë të ngjashme dhe të lidhura me njëra-tjetrën. P.sh. struktura e Citokromit-C, një prej proteinave vitale për frymëmarrjen, është krejtësisht e ndryshme në gjallesa të së njëjtës klasë. Sipas kërkimeve të ndërmarra për këtë çështje, diferenca midis dy specieve të ndryshme zva- rranikësh është më e madhe se ndryshimi midis një zogu dhe një peshku, apo një peshku dhe një gjitari. Një tjetër studim ka treguar se ndryshimet molekulare midis disa zogjve janë më të mëdha sesa ndryshimet midis zogjve dhe gjitarëve. Eshtë zbuluar gjithashtu se ndryshimet molekulare midis bakterieve që duken shumë të ngjashme, janë më të madha sesa ndryshimi midis gjitarëve dhe amfibëve apo insekteve.146

Krahasime të ngjashme janë bërë në rastet e hemoglobinës, mioglobinës, hormoneve dhe gjeneve dhe janë vënë re konkluzione të ngjashme.147

Në lidhje me këto zbulime të tjera rreth kësaj çështjeje Dr. Michael Denton komenton:

Secila klasë në nivelin molekular është unike, e izoluar dhe e palidhur me ndërmjetësues. Kështu, molekulat, ashtu si fosilet, nuk sigurojnë asnjë provë për elemente të ndërmjetme, kaq shumë të dëshiruara nga biologjia evolucioniste Në nivelin molekular asnjë organizëm nuk është "i trashëgueshëm" apo "primitiv" apo "i avancuar" në krahasim me të afërmit e tij Ka një hije dyshimi se n.q.s. këto evidenca molekulare do të kishin qenë të disponueshme një shekull më parë ideja e evolucionit organik nuk do të ishte pranuar kurrë. 148




Miti i përmbledhjes embrionologjike

Ajo që quhet "teoria e përmbledhjes" ka kohë që është hequr nga lite- ratura shkencore, por është akoma prezente në disa publikime evolucioniste. Termi "përmbjedhje" është shkurtim i thënies "ontogjeneza (zhvillimi i një individi) përmbledh filogjenezën (historinë e zhvillimit të llojit të tij)" e paraqitur nga biologu evolucionist Ernst Haeckel në fund të shekullit XIX.

Kjo teori e zhvilluar nga Haeckel pretendon se embrionet e gjallesave rijetojnë procesin evolutiv, në të cilin kanë kaluar pseudoparaardhësit. Ai supozoi se gjatë zhvillimit të tij në mitrën e nënës, embrioni njerëzor në fi- llim shfaq karakteristikat e peshkut, pastaj të zvarranikëve dhe në fund të njerëzve. Më vonë u provua se kjo teori është tërësisht e pabazë. Tani dihet se të ashtuquajturat velëza që shfaqen në fazat e para të embrionit të njeriut janë në fakt fazat fillestare të kanalit të veshit të mesëm dhe gjendrat paratiroide. Pjesa e embrionit që ishte e ngjashme me "qeskën e të verdhës së vezës" është një qese që prodhon gjak për fëmijën. Pjesa që identifikohej si "bisht" nga Haeckel dhe pasuesit e tij është, në fakt, shtylla kurrizore, e cila duket si bisht, pasi merr formë para se të zhvillohen këmbët.


Haeckel është një evolucionist më i flaktë se vetë Darvini në shumë akpekte. Për këtë arsye ai nuk hezitoi të fallsifikonte të dhënat shkencore dhe të trillonte gënjeshtra të ndryshme.

Këto janë fakte të mirënjohura në botën shkencore dhe pranohen edhe nga evolucionistët. George Gaylord Simpson, një nga themeluesit e neo-Darvinizmit shkruan:

Haeckel e keqinterpreton principin evolucionist për këtë temë. Tani është e ditur mirë se ontogjeneza nuk e përsërit filogjenezën.149 **Krahaso Biologjia 10 fq. 149** (sh.r.)

Në një artikull të publikuar në "American Science" lexojmë:

Me të vërtetë ligji biogjenetik është po aq i vdekur, sa çmund të jetë edhe një gozhdë. Ai është hequr nga librat e biologjisë në vitet '50, ndërsa që në vitet '20 ai kishte pushuar së qeni një informacion teorik serioz150 **Ndërsa në Shqipëri ai mësohet akoma në tekstet shkollore si provë e evolucionit. Shih Biologjia 10, ripunim 1998.** (sh.r.) 

Një tjetër aspekt interesant i "përmbledhjes" ishte vetë Ernst Haeckel, një sharlatan që fallsifikoi vizatimet për të mbështetur teorinë e tij. Mashtrimet e Haeckel pretendonin të tregonin se embrioni i peshkut dhe njeriut ngjasojnë me njëri-tjetrin. Kur kjo u zbulua, e vetmja mbrojtje që ai përdori ishte fakti që gjëra të tilla i kishin bërë edhe evolucionistë të tjerë:

Pas kësaj dëshmie kompromentuese për mashtrim, unë do të isha i detyruar ta konsideroja veten të dënuar, po të mos më ngushëllonte fakti se krah meje, në bangën e të pandehurve, unë shoh qindra të tjerë, midis të cilëve shumë prej kërkuesve më të besueshëm dhe biologëve më të nderuar. Shumica e diagrameve në librat biologjik më të mirë, traktatet dhe gazetat mbartin të njëjtën gradë "mashtrimi", sepse të gjitha janë të pasakta dhe janë, pak a shumë, të meremetuara, te skematizuara dhe të sajuara.151

Në të vërtetë ka "qindra të tjerë, midis të cilëve shumë prej kërkuesve më të besueshëm dhe biologëve më të nderuar" studimet e të cilëve janë plot me përfundime të paragjykuara, shtrembërime, madje edhe mashtrime. Kjo sepse ata të gjithë i kanë vënë kusht vetes për të qenë mbrojtës të vendosur të teorisë së evolucionit, megjithëse nuk ekziston asnjë provë për ta mbështetur atë.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## monarku

Teoria e evolucionit: një detyrim materialist


Informacioni që kemi paraqitur gjatë gjithë këtij libri tregon se teoria e evolucionit nuk ka baza shkencore dhe se, përkundrazi, thëniet e evolucionistëve kundërshtojnë zbulimet shkencore. Evolucioni mund të mbrohet edhe nga disa "shkencëtarë", por ekziston një tjetër faktor i rëndësishëm në këtë çështje.

Ky faktor është filozofia materialiste. 

Filozofia materialiste është një nga mendimet më të vjetra në histori. Karakteristika e saj bazë është konsiderimi i materies si absolute. Sipas kësaj filozofie, materia nuk ka fund. Çdo gjë që ekziston është e përbërë nga materia dhe vetëm nga materia. Kjo gjë bën të pamundur që kjo filozofi të besojë në një Krijues. Prandaj materializmi ka mbajtur gjithmonë qëndrim armiqësor ndaj çdo besimi në Zot.

Kështu pyetja që shtrohet mbetet vetëm një: A është këndvështrimi materialist i vërtetë? Një metodë për të testuar nëse një filozofi është e vërtetë apo jo, është marrja në shqyrtim e thënieve të kësaj filozofie që li- dhen me shkencën, duke përdorur metoda shkencore. P.sh. një filozof në shekullin X mund të ketë thënë se dikur ekzistonte një pemë në sipërfaqen e tokës dhe se të gjitha gjallesat u rritën në degët e kësaj peme si fruta dhe pastaj ranë në tokë. Disa njerëz mund ta shikojnë këtë filozofi si tërheqëse dhe ta besojnë. Por në shekullin XX, në kohën kur njeriu ka arritur të ecë në hënë, nuk është e mundur të paraqitet një filozofi e tillë. A ekziston kjo pemë apo jo, kjo duhet të përcaktohet nga metodat shkencore, d.m.th. observimi dhe eksperimenti.

Kështu, ne mund të hetojmë me mjetet shkencore thënien materialiste se materia ka ekzistuar gjithmonë dhe se kjo materie mund të organizojë veten, duke lindur jetën pa Krijues. Thënia se materia organizon vetveten dhe sjell jetën është thënia që ne e quajmë "teoria e evolucionit" - subjekti i këtij libri - pavërtetësia e të cilit është vërtetuar tërësisht.

Megjithatë n.q.s. ndonjë ngul këmbë në besimin në materializëm dhe i përkushtohet me devocion filozofisë materialiste dhe e vendos atë mbi çdo gjë, atëherë ai nuk vepron me arsyen e argumenteve të sakta. N.q.s ai është "në radhë të parë materialist pastaj shkencëtar" ai nuk mund ta braktisë materializmin, kur shikon se materializmi është përgënjeshtruar nga shkenca. Përkundrazi ai përpiqet ta mbajë dhe ta shpëtojë materializmin, duke e mbështetur me çdo mënyrë evolucionin. Kjo është saktësisht gje- ndja në të cilën janë sot "shkencëtarët" që mbrojnë teorinë e evolucionit.

Eshtë interesante se ata e pohojnë këtë gjë herë pas here. Një gjenetist i mirënjohur dhe një evolucionist i famshëm, Richard C. Lewontin, nga universiteti i Harvardit, pohon se ai është "në radhë të parë materialist dhe pastaj shkencëtar":

Nuk është e vërtetë se metodat e institucioneve shkencore na detyrojnë të pra- nojmë një shpjegim materialist të fenomeneve botërore, por, përkundrazi, ne jemi të detyruar nga besnikëria jonë "a priori" ndaj çështjes materialiste të krijojmë një aparat hetimi dhe një bazë konceptesh që prodhojnë shpjegimet materialiste, nuk ka rëndësi sa kundër intuitës janë, nuk ka rëndësi sa të habisin nga pamundshmëria e tyre. Për më tepër, materializmi është absolut, kështu ne nuk mund të lejojmë asnjë ide krijimi. 152

Termi "a priori" që Lewontin përdor ka shumë rëndësi. Ky term filozofik i referohet presupozimeve që nuk bazohen në ndonjë të dhënë eksperimentale. Një mendim është "a priori" kur ju e konsideroni atë si të drejtë dhe e pranoni si të tillë, edhe nëse nuk ka asnjë provë për saktësinë e tij. Siç mund të kuptohet nga fjalët e sinqerta të evolucionistit Lewontin, materializmi është një e dhënë "a priori" për evolucionistët, ndaj dhe ata mundohen ta përshtasin shkencën me këtë të dhënë. Meqenëse materializmi bën të domosdoshëm mohimin e Krijuesit, ata përqafojnë të vetmen alternativë që u mbetet, teorinë e evolucionit. Për ta nuk ka rëndësi se evolucioni është përgënjeshtruar nga faktet shkencore; këta "shkencëtarë" e pranojnë këtë "a priori" si të vërtetë 

Ky drejtim i paragjykuar i çon evolucionistët në besimin se "gjërat e pavetëdijshme formuan veten", gjë që është në kundërshtim, jo vetëm me shkencën, por edhe me arsyen. Profesori i kimisë nga universiteti i New Yorkut dhe eksperti i ADN-së, Robert Shapiro, siç e kemi cituar më sipër, shpjegon këtë besim evolucionist, si dhe dogmën materialiste që shtrihet në bazat e tij, si më poshtë:

Një tjetër parim evolucionist nevojitet për të kaluar hendekun nga përzierjet e kimikateve të thjeshta natyrale, te riprodhuesi i parë efektiv. Ky parim akoma nuk është përshkruar apo demonstruar në detaje, por është parandjerë. Atij i janë dhënë emra të ndryshëm, si evolucioni kimik apo vetorganizimi i materies. Ekzistenca e parimit kuptohet vetvetiu në filozofinë e materializmit dialektik, ashtu siç është aplikuar në origjinën e jetës nga Alexander Oparin.153

Propaganda evolucioniste me të cilën kemi të bëjmë vazhdimisht në mediat perëndimore dhe në revistat e "nderuara" shkencore është rezultat i kësaj nevoje ideologjike. Meqenëse evolucioni konsiderohet i domosdoshëm, ai është kthyer në tabu nga qarqet që vendosin standartet e shkencës.

Ka shkencëtarë që për të ruajtur reputacionin e tyre, janë të detyruar të mbrojnë këtë teori ose të paktën të shmangin çdo fjalë që mund të bjerë në kundërshtim me të. Akademikët në vendet perëndimore janë të detyruar t’i botojnë artikujt e tyre në revista të caktuara, në mënyrë që të arrijnë të mbajnë pozitën e profesorit. Të gjitha revistat që kanë lidhje me biologjinë janë nën kontrollin e evolucionistëve dhe ata nuk lejojnë asnjë artikull anti-evolucionist të botohet në revistat e tyre. Prandaj, çdo biolog duhet t’i drejtojë studimet e tij nën kontrollin e kësaj teorie. Ata gjithashtu janë pjesë e një "urdhëri" të themeluar mbi bazën e pranimit të evolucionit si një nevojë ideologjike, për hir të së cilës ata janë gati të mbrojnë verbë- risht të gjitha "rastësitë e pamundura" që ne kemi ekzaminuar më parë në këtë libër.




Rrëfime materialiste

Biologu gjerman Hoimar Von Dithfurt, një evolucionist i famshëm, është një shembull i mirë i këtij mendimi fanatik materialist. Pasi citon një shembull të një kompozimi shumë të ndërlikuar të jetës, Dithfurt i përgjigjet si më poshtë një pyetjeje që ka lidhje me lindjen e rastësishme të jetës:

A është e mundur që një harmoni e tillë të shfaqet me të vërtetë nga rastësia? Kjo është pyetja bazë e të gjithë evolucionit biologjik. Po t’i përgjigjemi kësaj pyetjeje "Po, është e mundur", është njësoj si të vërtetosh një besim dogmatik në shkencën moderne të natyrës. Me frymë kritike ne mund të themi se kushdo që pranon shkencën moderne të natyrës, nuk ka alternativë tjetër veçse të thotë "po", sepse ai duhet të synojë të shpegojë fenomenet natyrore me anë të mënyrave të kuptueshme dhe të përpiqet t’i përftojë ato nga ligjet e natyrës, pa aplikuar interferenca metafizike. Megjithatë në këtë pikë, shpjegimi i gjithçkaje nëpërmjet ligjeve të natyrës, pra, nëpërmjet rastësisë, është shenjë që tregon se ai nuk ka asnjë zgjidhje tjetër. Sepse në fund të fundit, çfarë gjëje tjetër mund të bëjë ai veç besimit në rastësi?154

Po, ashtu siç thotë Dithfurt, shkenca materialiste adopton si princip bazë shpjegimin e jetës duke mohuar interferencat mbinatyrore, d.m.th. krijimin. Pas adoptimit të këtij principi, edhe gjërat më të pamundura pranohen me lehtësi. Eshtë e mundur që të gjesh shembuj të mentalitetit dogmatik në të gjithë literaturën evolucioniste. Profesor Ali Demirsoj, një mbrojtës i famshëm i evolucionit në Turqi, është një ndër shumë të tillë. Ashtu siç e kemi paraqitur në faqet e mëparshme, sipas Demirsoj, mundësia e formimit të rastësishëm të Citokromit-C, një proteinë e domosdoshme për jetën, është e barabartë me mundësinë që një majmun të shkruajë historinë e njerëzimit në makinë shkrimi pa bërë gabime. 155

S’ka dyshim se të pranosh gjëra të tilla të pamundura do të thotë të kundërshtosh principet bazë të shkencës dhe arsyes. Edhe një fjali e vetme e shkruar ashtu siç duhet në letër dëshmon se është shkruar nga dikush. Kur dikush shikon librin e historisë së botës, atëherë ai është akoma më i bindur se libri është shkruar nga një shkrimtar. Askujt nuk do t’i dukej e arsyeshme se shkronjat e këtij libri gjigand mund të jenë bashkuar rastësisht.

Megjithatë, çuditërisht gjenden "shkencëtarë" evolucionistë si Ali Demirsoj që e pranojnë këtë mendim iracional:

Probabiliteti i formimit të një sekuence të Citokromit-C është "zero", por meqënëse jeta kërkon një sekuncë të caktuar, atëherë mund të thuhet se kjo sekuencë ka një probabilitet për t’u krijuar një herë në univers. Në të kundërt forca metafizike, përtej perceptimit tonë, duhet të kenë vepruar në formimin e saj. Të pranosh këtë të fundit është e papërshtatshme për qëllimet e shkencës. Prandaj ne duhet të vështrojmë në hipotezën e parë. 156

DARVINIZMI DHE MATERIALIZMI


E vetmja arsye që teoria e Darvinit mbrohet akoma, megjithë kontradiktat e mëdha që ka ajo me shkencën, është lidhja e saj e ngushtë me materializmin. Darvini aplikoi filozofinë materialiste në shkencë dhe avokatët e materializmit, më të shquarit e të cilëve janë marksistët, e mbrojnë atë me çdo mënyrë.

Një prej kampionëve aktualë të evolucionit, biologu Douglas Futuyma shkruan: "Së bashku me teorinë marksiste materialiste të historisë… teoria e Darvinit është boshti kryesor i platformës së mekanizmit të materializmit." Kjo tregon qartë pse teoria e evolucionit është kaq e rëndësishme për mbrojtësit e saj.1 

Një tjetër evolucionist i famshëm, paleontologu Stephen Gould thotë: "Darvini aplikoi një filozofi materialiste në interpretimin e tij të natyrës."2 

Leon Trocki, një prej mbështetësve kryesorë të Leninit, komenton: "Zbulimi i Darvinit ishte triumfi më i madh i dialektizmit në të gjithë fushën e materies organike."3 

Megjithatë shkenca ka treguar se Darvinizmi nuk ishte një fitore për materializmin, por përkundrazi ishte një shenjë që tregon fundin e gjepurave materialiste.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 Douglas Futuyma, Evolutionary Biology, 2.b., Sunderland, MA: Sinauer, 1986, fq. 3. 
2 Alan Woods, Ted Grant, "Marxism and Darwinism", Reason in Revolt: Marxism and Modern Science, London: 1993. 
3 Alan Woods, Ted Grant. "Marxism and Darwinism", London: 1993. 




Demirsoj vazhdon dhe thotë se ai pranon të pamundurën, në mënyrë që të mos pranojë "fuqitë metafizike", pra, që të mos pranojë krijimin nga Allahu. Jo pa qëllim, kur Demirsoj citon një çështje tjetër, origjinën e mitokondrisë në qelizë, ai hapur pranon pajtueshmërinë e tij me shpjegimin e rastësisë, megjithëse ajo është "krejtësisht kundër mendimit shkencor".

Thelbi i problemit është se si mitokondria ka fituar këtë karakteristikë, sepse arritja e kësaj karakteristike rastësisht, qoftë edhe nga një individ, kërkon pro- babilitete ekstreme që janë jashtë kufijve të perceptimit të njeriut. Enzimat që sigurojnë frymëmarrjen dhe që funksionojnë si katalizatorë në çdo hap në forma të ndryshme përbëjnë thelbin e mekanizmit. Një qelizë duhet ta përmbajë këtë sekuencë enzimash të plotë, përndryshe ajo është një hiç. Këtu, megjithëse duket se është në kundërshtim me mendimin biologjik, me qëllim që të mënjanojmë shpjegimet e tepërta dogmatike apo spekulative, ne duhet të pra- nojmë, megjithëse pa dëshirë, se të gjitha enzimat e frymëmarrjes kanë ekzistuar në qelizë para se qeliza të binte për herë të parë në kontakt me oksigjenin.157

Konkluzioni që formohet nga prononcime të tilla është se evolucioni është pa dyshim një teori që nuk ka ardhur nëpërmjet kërkimeve shkencore. Forma dhe thelbi i kësaj teorie janë diktuar nga kërkesat e filozofisë materialiste. Përsëri, ne mund të vëmë re qartë nga literatura evolucioniste se të gjitha këto përpjekje me të vërtetë kanë një "qëllim". Ky qëllim është përjashtimi i çdo besimi që thotë se të gjitha krijesat u krijuan nga një Krijues.

Evolucionistët e përcaktojnë këtë qëllim si "shkencor". Ajo që ata i referohen nuk është shkencë, por filozofi materialiste. Materializmi mohon absolutisht ekzistencën e çdo gjëje përtej materies apo diçkaje supernatyrale. Vetë shkenca nuk është e detyruar të pranojë një dogmë të tillë. Shkencë do të thotë eksplorimi i natyrës dhe nxjerrja e konkluzioneve nga ky eksplorim. N.q.s. ky eksplorim çon në përfundimin se natyra është krijuar, shkenca duhet ta pranojë këtë. Kjo është detyra e shkencëtarit të vërtetë dhe jo të mbrojë skenare bajate, të paarsyeshme e të pavërteta, duke u kapur pas një dogme materialiste të shekullit XIX.

VDEKJA E MATERIALIZMIT


Duke vazhduar të reklamojnë supozimet materialiste të shekullit XIX, materia- listët akoma pretendojnë se universi është i përjetshëm, se materia nuk është krijuar dhe se jeta u shfaq pas reaksioneve kimike të materies. Zbulimet e shekullit XX kanë he- dhur poshtë krejtësisht këto teza.

Supozimi se universi është i përhershëm dhe si pasojë nuk ka pasur fillim është hedhur poshtë nga zbulimi se universi filloi nga një shpërthim i madh (Big Bengu) që ndodhi rreth 15 bilionë vjet më parë. Big Bengu tregon se të gjitha substancat fizike të universit erdhën në ekzistencë nga asgjëja: me fjalë të tjera ato u krijuan. Një nga avokatët më të shquar të materializmit, filozofi ateist Anthony Flew thotë:

"Rrëfimi është i mirë për shpirtin. Ndaj unë po filloj duke rrëfyer se ateistëve duhet t’u vijë turp nga konsensusi bashkëkohor kozmologjik (Big Bengu). Me sa duket kozmologët po provojnë shkencërisht se universi ka një fillim."1 

Big Bengu gjithashtu tregon se në çdo fazë universi është formuar nga një krijim i kontrolluar. Kjo duket mjaft qartë nga rregu- lli dhe organizimi që u shfaqën pas Big Bengut, gjë e cila është e pamundur të ndodhë si pasojë e një shpërthimi të pakontrolluar. Fizikani i njohur Paul Davies e shpjegon kështu këtë fakt:

"Është shumë e vështirë t’i rezistosh përshtypjes se struktura aktuale e universit, e cila është tepër e ndjeshme ndaj ndryshimeve dhe modifikimeve më të vogla, duhet të jetë shfaqur si pasojë e një plani të menduar mirë."2 

I njëjti realitet e bën profesorin amerikan të astronomisë, George Greenstein, të thotë:

"Kur shqyrtojmë të gjitha provat, shfaqet me insistim ideja se disa forca të mbinatyrshme - ose një Forcë e mbinatyrshme- duhet të ketë gisht në këtë."3 

Ndaj, hipoteza materialiste se jeta mund të shpjegohet vetëm nëpërmjet ndërveprimit të materies, u rrëzua përballë zbulimeve të reja shkencore. Në veçanti, origjina e informacionit gjenetik që përcakton të gjitha qeniet e gjalla nuk mund të shpjegohet nga faktorë materialë. Një nga mbrojtësit kryesorë të teorisë së evolucionit, George C. Uilliams, e pranon këtë fakt në një artikull të tij në vitin 1995:

"Biologët evolucionistë nuk kanë arritur të kuptojnë se ata punojnë me dy sfera të pakrahasueshme me njëra-tjetrën: sfera e informacionit dhe sfera e materies… gjeni është një paketë informacionesh, nuk është një objekt. Kjo mungesë e theksuar e mjeteve të përshkrimit bën që materia dhe informacioni të jenë dy sfera të ndara të ekzistencës dhe si të tilla ato duhet të trajtohen veç e veç, me termat e tyre të përshtatshme."4 

Ky fakt provon ekzistencën e një Inteli- gjence të mbinatyrshme që sjell në ekzistencë informacionin gjenetik. Është e pamundur për materien të prodhojë vetë informacion. Drejtori i Institutit Federal të Fizikës dhe Teknologjisë, profesori Verner Gitt bën këtë vërejtje:

"Eksperienca tregon se një qenie që mendon dhe ushtron vullnetin e saj të lirë, aftësitë e saja dhe forcën e saj të krijimit, është më se e nevojshme. Nuk njihet asnjë ligj në natyrë, asnjë proces, asnjë sekuencë ngjarjesh që mund të bëjë që informacioni të lindë vetvetiu në materie."5 

Të gjitha këto fakte shkencore provojnë bindshëm se universi dhe të gjitha gjallesat janë krijuar nga një Krijues. Përsa i përket materializmit, Arthur Koestler, një nga filozofët më të njohur të shekullit tonë thotë: "Ai nuk mund të quhet më një filozofi shkencore."6 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


1. Henry Margenau, Roy A. Vargesse. Cosmos, Bios, Theos. La Salle IL: Open Court Publishing, 1992, fq. 241.
2. Paul Davies, God and the New Physics. New York: Simon & Schuster, 1983, fq. 189.
3. Hugh Ross. The Creator and the Cosmos. Colorado Springs, CO: Nav-Press, 1993, fq. 114-115.
4. George Williams, The Third Culture: Beyond the Scientific Revolution, New York, Simon & Schuster, 1995, fq. 42-43.
5. Verner Gitt. In the Beginning Was Information. CLV, Bielefeld, Germany, fq. 107, 141.
6. Arthur Koestler, Janus: A Summing Up, New York, Vintage Books, 1978, fq. 250.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## monarku

Media: tokë pjellore për evolucionin


Ajo që kemi ekzaminuar gjatë gjithë kohës në këtë libër ka demonstruar se teoria e evolucionit nuk mbështetet në baza shkencore. Megjithatë, shumica e njerëzve në botë nuk janë në dijeni të kësaj dhe e marrin evolucionin si fakt shkencor. Arsyeja më e madhe për këtë mashtrim është indoktrinimi sistematik dhe propaganda e mediave për evolucionin. Për këtë arsye, ne gjithashtu duhet të përmendim karakteri- stikat e veçanta të këtij indoktrinimi dhe kësaj propagande.

Kur shikojmë me kujdes në median perëndimore, shpesh hasim artikuj që kanë të bëjnë me evolucionin. Organizatat e mediave kryesore dhe revistave të njohura e të "respektuara" e trajtojnë vazhdimisht këtë subjekt. Kur dikush lexon këta artikuj, i krijohet përshtypja se kjo teori është plotësisht e provuar dhe nuk lë vend për diskutime.

Njerëzit e zakonshëm që lexojnë këtë lloj literature natyrisht fillojnë të mendojnë se teoria e evolucionit është në fakt po aq e sigurtë, sa edhe një ligj në matematikë. Informacione të tilla që shfaqen në mediat më kryesore merren edhe nga mediat e vogla lokale. Ato nxjerrin tituj me gërma të mëdha: "Sipas revistës Time, një fosil i ri që mbush hendekun në zinxhirin fosilor është gjetur", ose "Nature" tregon se shkencëtarët kanë hedhur dritë mbi problemin e fundit të teorisë së evolucionit". Zbulimi i "lidhjes së fundit që mungon në zinxhirin evolucionist" është një budallallëk sepse ska as më të voglën provë për evolucionin. Çdo gjë e treguar si provë është mashtrim, ashtu siç e kemi provuar në kapitujt e mëparshëm. Por përveç medias këtë punë e bëjnë edhe shumë burime shkencore si enciklopeditë, librat e biologjisë etj.


 PROPAGANDA EVOLUCIONISTE



Revistat shkencore popullore, të cilat kanë marrë përsipër përha- pjen e propagandës evolucioniste, luajnë një rol shumë të rëndësishëm për të bindur opinionin publik që të pranojë teo- rinë e evolucionit.  

Shkurt, mediat dhe qarqet akademike, që janë në dispozicion të qe- ndrave antifetare, mbajnë një qëndrim krejtësisht evolucionist dhe mundohen ta imponojnë këtë në shoqëri. Ky imponim është kaq efektiv saqë me kalimin e kohës e ka kthyer evolucionin në një ide, për të cilën njerëzit mendojnë se kurrë nuk mund të hidhet poshtë. Mohimi i evolucionit shikohet si kundërshtim i shkencës dhe injorim i realitetit. Kjo është arsyeja se, megjithë boshllëqet e shumta që janë treguar qartë (në veçanti pas 1950-s) dhe faktet e pohuara nga vetë evolucionistët, sot është mjaft e vështirë, për të mos thënë e pamundur, të gjesh ndonjë kritikë ndaj evolucionit në qarqet shkencore apo media.

Të pranuara si publikimet më të respektuara mbi biologjinë dhe natyrën në perëndim, revistat si Scientific American, Nature, Focus dhe National Geographic kanë adoptuar teorinë e evolucionit si ideologji zyrtare dhe përpiqen ta paraqesin këtë teori si diçka të vërtetuar.




Mbështjellja mashtruese

Evolucionistët përfitojnë shumë nga avantazhet që i japin programet e "shplarjes së trurit" të medias. Shumë njerëz besojnë në evolucion në mënyrë kaq të pavetëdijshme, saqë ata as që shqetësohen të pyesin si dhe pse. Kjo do të thotë se evolucionistët kanë mundur ti rregullojnë mashtrimet e tyre kaq mirë saqë ato janë bërë bindëse.

P.sh. në librat më "shkencorë" evolucionistë, "kalimi nga uji në tokë", i cili është një nga episodet më të papërtypshme të evolucionit, "shpjegohet" me një thjeshtësi qesharake. Sipas evolucionit, jeta filloi në ujë dhe kafshët e para që u zhvilluan ishin peshqit. Teoria pretendon se një ditë të bukur, këta peshq filluan të drejtoheshin drejt tokës për një arsye ose një tjetër (në shumicën e rasteve, si arsye përmendet thatësira). Peshqit që zgjodhën të jetojnë në tokë, ndodhi të kishin këmbë në vend të fletëve dhe mushkëri në vend të velëzave.

Shumica e librave evolucionistë nuk tregojnë "si-në" e kësaj ngjarjeje. Bile edhe në burimet më "shkencore", absurditeti i këtij deklarimi fshihet pas fjalive si "kalimi nga uji në tokë u arrit".

Si u arrit ky "kalim"? Dihet se një peshk nuk mund të jetojë më shumë sesa disa minuta jashtë ujit. N.q.s. supozojmë se ndodhi thatësira dhe peshqit duhet të lëviznin drejt tokës, çfarë do të ndodhte me peshqit? Përgjigja është e qartë. Të gjithë peshqit e dalë nga uji do të ngordhnin një nga një, për pak minuta. Edhe n.q.s. ky proces do të zgjaste 10 milionë vjet, përgjigja do të ishte e njëjtë. Peshqit do të ngordhnin një nga një. Arsyeja është se një organ i tillë kompleks si mushkëria nuk mund të vijë në ekzistencë nga një aksident i rastësishëm apo nga një mutacion. Gjithashtu nga ana tjetër një gjysmë mushkëri nuk do të ishte aspak efektive.

PËRRALLA NGA EVOLUCIONISTËT


Evolucioni, siç ka thënë një shkencëtar i njohur, është një përrallë e bukur për të rritur. Ai është një skenar iracional dhe tërësisht joshkencor, i cili sugjeron se materia e pajetë posedon një lloj force dhe inteligjence të magjishme për të krijuar format komplekse të jetës. Kjo përrallë e gjatë, ka disa fabula tepër interesante për disa tema të veçanta. Një prej tyre është "evolucioni i balenave", i cili u botua në "National Geographic", një nga revistat shkencore më të respektuara dhe më serioze në mbarë botën:

"Epërsia e balenave drejt rrugës së pushtetit të madhësisë filloi, me sa duket, rreth gjashtëdhjetë milionë vjet më parë, kur disa gjitarë katërkëmbësh me qime, në kërkim të ushqimit, filluan të hyjnë në ujë. Me kalimin e kohës, ndryshimet filluan të shfaqen ngadalë. Këmbët e prapme u zhdukën, këmbët e përparme u shndërruan në fletë, qimet i lanë vendin një shtrese të trashë e të lëmuar, hundët u zhvendosën në majë të kokës, bishti u zgjerua dhe në botën pluskuese të ujit trupi mori përmasa gjigande."1 

Përveç faktit që nuk gjendet asnjë bazë shkencore për të gjitha këto, një ngjarje e tillë është në kundërshtim të plotë me principet e natyrës. Kjo fabul e publikuar në "National Geographic" vlen si tregues i shkallës së lartë të gabimeve të publikimeve serioze evolucioniste.

Një përrallë tjetër që ia vlen të permendet është origjina e gjitarëve. Evolucionistët pretendojnë se gjitarët kanë rrjedhur nga një stërgjysh zvarranik. Por kur vjen puna për të shpjeguar hollësitë e transformimit, shumë versione interesante dalin në skenë. Ja një prej tyre:

"Disa zvarranikë në zonat e ftohta filluan të zhvillojnë një metodë për të mbajtur trupin e tyre të ngrohtë. Nxehtësia e prodhuar prej tyre rritej kur bënte ftohtë. Humbja e nxehtësisë filloi të zvogëlohej kur luspat e tyre filluan të bëheshin më të vogla dhe më te mprehta e më pas u shndërruan në qime. Djersitja ishte një përshtatje e re për të rregulluar temperaturën e trupit, d.m.th. ajo ishte një mjet për të ftohur trupin kur është e nevojshme, duke avulluar ujin. Të vegjëlit e këtyre zvarranikëve filluan të lë- pijnë djersën e nënave të tyre për tu ushqyer. Disa gjendra djerse filluan të sekretojnë sekrecione gjithmonë e më të pasura, të cilat formuan qumështin. Në këtë mënyrë të vegjëlit e këtyre gjitarëve të hershëm patën rastin e një fillimi më të mirë në jetë."2 

Ideja se një ushqim kompleks si qumështi, mund ta ketë origjinën nga gjendrat e djersës, ashtu si dhe gjepurat e tjera, janë prodhime të çuditshme të imagjinatës evolucioniste dhe nuk kanë asnjë bazë shkencore.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Victor B. Schffer, "Exploring the Lives of Whales", National Geographic, vol 50, dhjetor 1976, fq. 752.
2. George Gamow, Martynas Ycas, Mr. Tompkins Inside Himself, London:,Allen & Unwin, 1968, fq. 149.


Ajo që propozojnë evolucionistët është "kalim nga uji në tokë", pastaj "kalim nga toka në ajër". Me këto kalime krejtësisht absurde "shpjegohen" shumë boshllëqe. Sa për formimin e organeve mjaft komplekse si syri dhe veshi, evolucionistët preferojnë të mos e hapin gojën.

Eshtë e lehtë ti imponohesh njeriut të thjeshtë me anë të kësaj të ashtuquajture shkencë që në të vërtetë është mashtrim. Vizato një pikturë, si të ta hajë mendja, që paraqet kalimin nga toka në ujë, shpik fjalë latine për kafshën në ujë dhe "pasardhësin" e tij në tokë, sajo formën kalimtare, përpuno një gënjeshtër: "Eustenopteron u transformua në fillim në Rhipitistian Crosoptergian, pastaj u shndërrua në Ichthyostega gjatë një procesi të gjatë evolutiv", dhe ja u sajua një argument evolutiv. Pastaj vendosi këto fjalë në gojën e një shkencëtari me syze me xhama të trashë dhe bluze të bardhë dhe do të bindësh lehtësisht shumë njerëz. Ndërsa media, e cila është dhënë me mish e me shpirt pas përkrahjes së evolucionit, do tia shpërndajë lajmin "e mirë" mbarë botës me shumë entuziazëm.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## monarku

Konkluzioni: evolucioni eshtë një mashtrim


Ka shumë argumente të tjera që zhvlerësojnë evolucionin. Në këtë libër ne kemi diskutuar vetëm disa prej tyre. Por edhe këto që janë përmendur këtu, janë të mjaftueshme për të treguar të vërtetën se teoria e evolucionit nuk është gjë tjetër veç një mashtrim, mashtrim i mbrojtur vetëm për të mirën e filozofisë materialiste, mashtrim i bazuar jo në shkencë por në "shplarjen e trurit", në propagandë dhe gënjeshtra.

Ne mund ti përmbledhim ato që kemi përmendur si më poshtë:




Teoria e evolucionit është rrëzuar

Teoria e evolucionit është një teori që dështon që në hapin e parë. Arsyeja është se evolucionistët nuk janë të aftë të shpjegojnë as formimin e një proteine të vetme. As ligjet e probabilitetit, as ligjet e fizikës dhe kimisë nuk ofrojnë ndonjë shans për formimin e rastësishëm të jetës.

A duket e logjikshme apo e arsyeshme: kur nuk mund të ekzistojë qoftë edhe vetëm një proteinë e formuar rastësisht, si është e mundur që miliona proteina të tilla u kombinuan rastësisht në mënyrë që të formonin qelizën e gjallesës? Si është e mundur që biliona qeliza u formuan rastësisht dhe pastaj u bashkuan rastësisht për të formuar gjallesat? Si është e mundur që këto gjallesa pastaj u shndërruan vetë në peshq? Si është e mundur që këta peshq u hodhën po vetë në tokë dhe u kthyen në zva- rranikë zogj gjitarë dhe në miliona specie të tjera mbi tokë?

Megjithëse kjo nuk mund tju duket e logjikshme, për evolucionistët ajo është e tillë. Kjo, në të vërtetë. është një këmbëngulje e kotë, sepse ata nuk kanë qoftë edhe një provë për të vërtetuar historinë e tyre. Ata kurrë skanë gjetur qoftë edhe vetëm një formë kalimtare si p.sh. një gjysmëpeshk - gjysmëzvarranik ose një gjysmëzvarranik - gjysmëzog. Ata skanë qenë kurrë në gjendje të provojnë se një proteinë, apo thjesht vetëm një aminoacid, të jetë formuar rastësisht as nën atë që ata e quajnë "kushte tokësore fillestare" e as ti formojnë ato në laborator me pajisjet më të sofistikuara. Përkundrazi, me përpjekjet e tyre për gjetjen e provave për evolucionin ata vetëm kanë demonstruar se asnjë proces evolutiv nuk ka ndodhur e as që mund të ndodhte kurrë në tokë.




Evolucioni nuk mund të vërtetohet as në të ardhmen

Duke e parë këtë, evolucionistët mund të ngushëllojnë veten vetëm duke ëndërruar, se shkenca do ti zgjidhë në të ardhmen problemet e tyre. Megjithatë shkenca kurrë nuk ka për të vërtetuar, sado kohë të kalojë, thënie të tilla, jo vetëm krejtësisht të pabazuara, por edhe të palogjikshme. Përkundrazi, progresi i shkencës i bën akoma edhe më të qarta thëniet e palogjikshme të evolucionistëve.

Nuk ka si të jetë ndryshe. Sa më shumë detaje që zbulohen rreth strukturës dhe funksioneve të qelizës, aq më shumë bëhet e qartë se qeliza nuk është një kompozim i thjeshtë i formuar rastësisht, ashtu siç mendohej të ishte sipas arsyetimit biologjik primitiv të kohës së Darvinit.

Në këtë situatë që nuk ka nevojë për koment, mohimi i krijimit, ve- ndosja e origjinës së jetës mbi rastësi të pamundura, si dhe këmbëngulja me insistim në to mund të bëhen burim poshtërimi. Sa më tepër që del në pah fytyra e vërtetë e evolucionit aq më tepër opinioni publik shikon të vërtetën. Nuk do të kalojë shumë kohë, kur avokatëve miopë e fanatikë të evolucionit do tu vijë turp të dalin mes njerëzve.




Pengesa më e madhe e evolucionit: Mendja

Ka shumë specie në botë që ngjasojnë me njëra-tjetrën. P.sh. ka shumë gjallesa që i ngjajnë kalit apo maces dhe shumë insekte mund të duken si njëri-tjetri. Këto ngjashmëri nuk çudisin asnjë. Ngjashmëritë sipërfaqsore midis njeriut dhe majmunit në një farë mënyre tërheqin vëmendjen. Kjo gjë ndonjëherë shkon aq larg, saqë disa njerëz besojnë në evolucion vetëm prej kësaj. Në fakt ngjashmëritë sipërfaqësore midis njeriut dhe majmunit nuk do të thonë asgjë. Brumbulli rinoceront dhe rinoceronti kanë disa ngja- shmëri sipërfaqsore, por është qesharake të kërkosh të sajosh ndonjë lloj lidhjeje evolutive midis këtyre dy krijesave, një insekt dhe një gjitar, në bazë të ngjashmërive.

Përveç ngjashmërive sipërfaqsore, për majmunët nuk mund të thuhet se janë më afër njeriut sesa kafshët e tjera. N.q.s. do të merrnim për bazë inteligjencën, atëherë bletët që ndërtojnë strukturën e mrekullueshme gjeometrike të hojeve apo merimanga që ndërton mrekullinë inxhinierike të rrjetës së saj, mund të thuhet se janë më afër njeriut. Bile në disa aspekte ato janë më superiore se vetë njeriu.

Ka një diferencë të madhe midis majmunit dhe njeriut. Majmuni është kafshë dhe nuk është i ndryshëm nga kali apo qeni, në lidhje me nivelin e ndërgjegjes. Ndërsa njeriu është i ndërgjegjshëm, krijesë me vullnet të fortë që mendon, flet, kupton, vendos dhe gjykon. Të gjitha këto kategori janë funksione të mendjes që njeriu zotëron. Mendja është diferenca më e madhe midis njeriut dhe kafshëve. 

Asnjë ngjashmëri fizike nuk mund ta mbushë këtë hendek midis njeriut dhe kafshëve. Në natyrë e vetmja krijesë që ka mendje është njeriu. 




Allahu krijon sipas dëshirës së Tij

A do të kishte mundur të ndodhte ndonjëherë skenari i propozuar nga evolucionistët? KURRE. Arsyeja është se çdo fazë e përpunuar dhe e deklaruar nga evolucionistët, duke u bazuar në rastësi, do të mund të kishte ndodhur vetëm si rezultat i ndonjë mrekullie. Edhe n.q.s jeta do te shfaqej gradualisht nëpërmjet fazave të propozuara nga evolucionistët, çdo fazë do të kishte ardhur pas tjetrës vetëm me ndërhyrjen e një ndërgjegjeje të vullnetshme. Këto faza nuk mund të shfaqen si pasojë e rastësisë. Kjo nuk është vetëm e pabesueshme, por edhe krejtësisht e pamundur.

N.q.s. thuhet se një molekulë proteine është formuar nën kushtet atmosferike fillestare, duhet të kujtojmë se është treguar tashmë nga ligjet e probabilitetit, bioligjisë dhe kimisë se kjo nuk mund të realizohej rastësisht. Por meqë ajo tashmë ekziston, atëherë nuk ka rrugë tjetër por të pranojmë se ajo (proteina) ia detyron ekzistencën e saj një Krijuesi. E njëjta logjikë aplikohet në të gjitha hipotezat. P.sh. ska asnjë provë paleontologjike, fizike, kimike, biologjike apo justifikim të logjikshëm që provon se peshqit kaluan nga uji në tokë, duke formuar kafshët e tokës. N.q.s. dikush nuk mund ti ketë këto prova, ai duhet të pranojë ekzistencën e Krijuesit, i Cili ka fuqi të krijojë çfarë të dojë vetëm duke thënë "Bëhu". Çdo shpjegim tjetër për ardhjen e krijesave në ekzistencë është në kundërshtim të hapur me principet e arsyes.

Realiteti është i qartë dhe i dukshëm. E gjithë jeta është produkt i një projektimi perfekt. Kjo siguron prova konkrete për ekzistencën e Krijuesit, i Cili është i Gjithëdijshëm e i Plotpushtetshëm. Ky Krijues është Allahu, Zoti i tokës e i qiejve dhe i gjithçkaje midis tyre.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## xfiles

jeta eshte procesi i kundert i entropise,
- dhe +,
entropia dhe jeta(gjallesat),

a mund te ekzistoje nje proces si ai i entropise pa nje proces te kundert qe e ekuilibron?

Nese entropia rritet do te thote qe ka qene e ulet.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

